# Louisville, KY. "Carl Caspers 2005" ∙ ∙



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Ahight I wanna hear from Louisville and its surrounding cities.....WHO WILL BE AT CARL CASPERS CUSTOM AUTO SHOW (or thinks they will be there)?
Hopefully my 64 will be done!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

i am working my ass off on the lincoln to get it there so hope to god it will be there :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Carl Caspers 2005 Registration Form


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowjoker77_@Sep 28 2004, 07:53 AM
> *i am working my ass off on the lincoln to get it there so hope to god it will be there  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2252537[/snapback]​*


I know man I havent even started on the 64 yet, its still at the mechanics shop!


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

wow 5 months away! that is coming way faster than you think.

even though we come to hop that is still alot to do in 5 months.


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

I know thats why I posted this, so everybody would get ready, because of christmas and shit....it comes around really fast!!!


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

keep hope alive! TTT


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

you guys be down this year jimmy


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

I hope so, they allways put on a good show!


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

yeah we will be there i dont know with what but we will be there


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Sep 30 2004, 08:51 AM
> *yeah we will be there i dont know with what but we will be there
> [snapback]2257124[/snapback]​*


Shit even if you dont bring anything, come down here and hang out :thumbsup:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

we did that last year and boy o boy i was passed out the next day all the way home


----------



## pumpsndumps (Aug 7, 2002)

Every year baby! :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Sep 30 2004, 09:13 AM
> *we did that last year and boy o boy i was passed out the next day all the way home
> [snapback]2257163[/snapback]​*


Thats the way it goes!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

TTT


----------



## CaptainNasty (Nov 28, 2001)

I plan on being there......


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CaptainNasty_@Oct 3 2004, 10:27 AM
> *I plan on being there......
> [snapback]2263466[/snapback]​*


Are you showing something?


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

TTT


----------



## gizmoispimpin (Oct 9, 2003)

I attended in 93 competed in the hop in 94 & I would love to go in 05 & compete again I love that show we are talking about going


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gizmoispimpin_@Oct 5 2004, 11:03 AM
> *I attended in 93 competed in the hop in 94 & I would love to go in 05 & compete again I love that show we are talking about going
> [snapback]2268112[/snapback]​*


Hell yeah bro, Its a good show to start off the season!


----------



## gizmoispimpin (Oct 9, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Oct 3 2004, 06:47 PM
> *Are you showing something?
> [snapback]2264254[/snapback]​*


No he is hoping something. :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

YEAH :0 

IT'S MISTA NASTY TIME. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

I CAN SEE IT NOW IN THIS CORNER WITH THE LS MONTE "JUANDIK'. AND IN THE OTHER CORNER FROM IN-DEE-ANN-ER(JUANDIK'S BOOK OF JIVE) :biggrin: EL`NASTY. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


AND THE WINNER IS ??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


LET THE SHIT TALKING START.:roflmao: :0


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Oct 6 2004, 09:05 PM
> *YEAH :0
> 
> IT'S MISTA NASTY TIME. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...




Yeah this will be great. :biggrin: He better come with a clean ass undercarriage. :0 Our luck you guys will get Josh's chrome back to us the day before the show. LOL May the best Josh win. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

LOL


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

Put The Money On The Hood. :biggrin:


----------



## sinisterkustoms (May 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Oct 3 2004, 03:47 PM
> *Are you showing something?
> [snapback]2264254[/snapback]​*



nah he is hoping


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Oct 7 2004, 11:00 PM
> *Put The Money On The Hood. :biggrin:
> [snapback]2276186[/snapback]​*


Aww shit, here we go!


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

put then money on the hood................who is nick any way?










how did this go from everyone smash joe to the two josh hop off?
i got 50 on josh with the wraped frame. single pump bitches single.

it's just built right.











:thumbsup:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Oct 8 2004, 08:37 AM
> *put then money on the hood................who is nick any way?
> how did this go from everyone smash joe to the two josh hop off?
> i got 50 on josh with the wraped frame.  single pump bitches single.
> ...


 :biggrin:  We ready and will be even more ready when Feb. rolls around. :0


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

hey i would like to hop my shit a casper........but some DIK needs to get started on someones frame........hummmmmmmm......wonder who that someone is :biggrin: :biggrin: :0 :0


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Nice Ride, is it yours? :thumbsup:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

yeah it s his ride and teddy i am almost finished with mine then it's epon season on the glass house fool.gimme a few days and it's on.


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Oct 9 2004, 09:05 AM
> *yeah it s his ride  and teddy  i am almost finished with mine then it's epon season on the glass house fool.gimme a few days and it's on.
> [snapback]2279553[/snapback]​*



thats what i wannna hear :thumbsup:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Oct 8 2004, 09:36 PM
> *Nice Ride, is it yours? :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...



thanks homie


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

yo it t double e in the candy colored throw back

you can tell thats it's me from the chrome colored west plaque.


----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)

id love to come up to that.........
i miss casper.. best shows ive been to when i hopped in casper.....


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

I WILL BE FILMING THIS EVENT !!!!


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Oct 12 2004, 12:52 AM
> *I WILL BE FILMING THIS EVENT !!!!
> [snapback]2286975[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :biggrin:
HELL YEAH!!!!!


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

Yeah.


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

TTT


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

TTT --- for casper the only show that i stay completely bent like elbows and coat hangers at for 3 days :0


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

TTT


----------



## CaptainNasty (Nov 28, 2001)

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Oct 3 2004, 05:47 PM
> *Are you showing something?
> [snapback]2264254[/snapback]​*


nope I will be hopping the bucket in my avatar, single pump 10 batts!!!!! and yeah how the hell did it become the 2 josh hop off when we are supposed to be going for joe :uh: :biggrin: .......im shure there will be some other single pumpers there too.....


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

joe told me his car will be done for casper :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Oct 16 2004, 11:28 AM
> *joe told me his car will be done for casper  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2302164[/snapback]​*


Joe who?


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

is there some place I can get rules on the hop?


----------



## CaptainNasty (Nov 28, 2001)

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Oct 16 2004, 06:43 PM
> *Joe who?
> [snapback]2303057[/snapback]​*


Joe Dowers, he owns a single pump regal lrm legal hitting about 50 inches...... Are you talking about the impala juandik???


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

i think so ..... :0 but i think i have a good idea of what the impala will hit so i set my car up to go that high .i hope.


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CaptainNasty_@Oct 16 2004, 11:42 PM
> *Joe Dowers, he owns a single pump regal lrm legal hitting about 50 inches......  Are you talking about the impala juandik???
> [snapback]2303507[/snapback]​*


Damn single pump 50 inches!!! :0


----------



## CaptainNasty (Nov 28, 2001)

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Oct 17 2004, 07:57 AM
> *Damn single pump 50 inches!!! :0
> [snapback]2304235[/snapback]​*


yeah once mine gets setup and hits the bumper it should be about 50-53 inches.....


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CaptainNasty_@Oct 17 2004, 09:04 PM
> *yeah once mine gets setup and hits the bumper it should be about 50-53 inches.....
> [snapback]2305538[/snapback]​*


Damn I cant wait untill Caspers!!


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

ill be there hopefully swangin too.it aint no hopper but it should hit some nice inches


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KandyKutty_@Oct 19 2004, 02:47 PM
> *ill be there hopefully swangin too.it aint no hopper but it should hit some nice inches
> [snapback]2311442[/snapback]​*


Cool glad you can make it!


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

Gonna bring a hopper this year, do hoppers have to be there for friday or can they comein on Sat Morning??? and Jaun its gonna be a single too but not my cutty... :thumbsup: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

i think with the new technalogical advaces being learned to the midwest

(even if they are not new just new to us)

every one wants a single doing the big inches .

good luck to all.


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Oct 20 2004, 09:01 PM
> *i think with the new technalogical advaces being learned to the midwest
> 
> (even if they are not new just new to us)
> ...





:biggrin:


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

well im willing to get beat nosen up.im gonna have a blast this year first time i have ever taken my ride to casper.this should be fun.i just wanna talk shit to joe.im gonna get hime to put some 13's on and hop me


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

Ima have something for ya to nose up to ronnie... :biggrin:
and yeah it will be on one three's wit dim skinny tires


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

is there any other way :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: i didnt kno they made any other tires


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

skinny tires won t hold my big ass up.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

who are you lying to those big ass tires you guys use wont hold your big ass up. jp :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

The Regal will be ready to nose up to you Ronnie. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Whats up Louisville? Who's going to steve's Party this weekend?


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Oct 25 2004, 12:49 PM
> *who are you lying to those big ass tires you guys use wont hold your big ass up. jp  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2326116[/snapback]​*



hahaha if i cut my head off i would be a bout 50 pounds lighter


i think i could pass then. :biggrin:


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Oct 26 2004, 08:41 PM
> *Whats up Louisville? Who's going to steve's Party this weekend?
> [snapback]2331403[/snapback]​*


\



me


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

:wave: Im gonna be there...... you big ass better be there sean..... didnt even come see me the last time....LOL...j/k bro... :biggrin: We will be down Friday night see you guys then


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by YellowAmigo_@Oct 27 2004, 02:59 PM
> *:wave: Im gonna be there...... you big ass better be there sean..... didnt even come see me the last time....LOL...j/k bro... :biggrin:  We will be down Friday night see you guys then
> [snapback]2334014[/snapback]​*




cool.....john said bring that gas tank and the rest of that shit to the 63 or don't bring the caprice


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

:0


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Oct 27 2004, 12:37 PM
> *\
> me
> [snapback]2333250[/snapback]​*


who is steve??i wanna go


----------



## Booyaa63 (Nov 28, 2001)

what are the hop classes/rules


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KandyKutty_@Oct 28 2004, 05:16 AM
> *who is steve??i wanna go
> [snapback]2336135[/snapback]​*


come to Louisville with us Ronnie I know you will be welcomed


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Its already Halloween weekend, caspers is right around the corner!


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Oct 29 2004, 07:53 PM
> *Its already Halloween weekend, caspers is right around the corner!
> [snapback]2342299[/snapback]​*


Hell Mister "C" you gonna show up for Casper like you did for Steve's party.... :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by YellowAmigo_@Oct 31 2004, 11:16 PM
> *Hell Mister "C" you gonna show up for Casper like you did for Steve's party.... :biggrin:
> [snapback]2346447[/snapback]​*


:roflmao:


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

I dont think my shit is gonna be ready! :angry:


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

I'll be there showing and hopping for exhibition.. :0 

Getting shit done with a quickness...

But I will say, nobody get the wise idea of making me feel and ass and nosing up with me, calling me out, or putting me on the spot.. It's hard enough workign up the nerve to even hop in front of all those people..


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lowridingmike_@Nov 10 2004, 02:03 AM
> *I'll be there showing and hopping for exhibition.. :0
> 
> Getting shit done with a quickness...
> ...


I hear you Mike


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lowridingmike_@Nov 9 2004, 11:03 PM
> *I'll be there showing and hopping for exhibition.. :0
> 
> Getting shit done with a quickness...
> ...


i got your back, just block out the crowd and hope your car does something


----------



## DavyFromSC (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gizmoispimpin_@Oct 5 2004, 10:03 AM
> *I attended in 93 competed in the hop in 94 & I would love to go in 05 & compete again I love that show we are talking about going
> [snapback]2268112[/snapback]​*


 Giz, let me know when you guys are rollin out and well get up together and represent the dirty.


----------



## DavyFromSC (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lowridingmike_@Nov 10 2004, 01:03 AM
> *I'll be there showing and hopping for exhibition.. :0
> 
> Getting shit done with a quickness...
> ...


Hey mike once you hop for the first time in front of a crowd it gets you all hyped up and you will be wantin to nose up, its an addiction that gets better everytime.


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Nov 10 2004, 09:28 AM
> *i got your back, just block out the crowd and hope your car does something
> [snapback]2379888[/snapback]​*





what up Jimmy


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Nov 10 2004, 05:28 PM
> *i got your back, just block out the crowd and hope your car does something
> [snapback]2379888[/snapback]​*



Thankx... That means alot to me really... But this year with my pityful ass budget it's just a funky lil trike hopper... That's why it exhibition.. If it would be in a class on the bumper and wouldn't come out the driveway until it swung...

But you never know... There is a lil something ALWAYS sitting in my backyard...


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lowridingmike_@Nov 10 2004, 07:54 PM
> *Thankx...  That means alot to me really...  But this year with my pityful ass budget it's just a funky lil trike hopper...  That's why it exhibition..  If it would be in a class on the bumper and wouldn't come out the driveway until it swung...
> 
> But you never know...  There is a lil something ALWAYS sitting in my backyard...
> [snapback]2382178[/snapback]​*


Post pics of the trike hopper!


----------



## hoppinon (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUICEDLUDE_@Nov 10 2004, 09:58 AM
> *Giz, let me know when you guys are rollin out and well get up together and represent the dirty.
> [snapback]2380087[/snapback]​*


You bet we will be there. DIRTY SOUTH REAL LIFE :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Nov 12 2004, 02:40 PM
> *Post pics of the trike hopper!
> [snapback]2388041[/snapback]​*


I don't havea camera.. Come throguh my crib a snap a few for me! I live right off Cane run near "1LOW8TE" on here.. Can't tanke too much though.. DOn't want other people from Louisville to see it that have bikes and trikes...


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

TTT


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

TTT, :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Nov 19 2004, 04:54 AM
> *TTT, :biggrin:
> [snapback]2426320[/snapback]​*


You showing right? Oh, and can you register yet? Trying to get in there as fast as I can.. Show spots disappear with a quickness..


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lowridingmike_@Nov 18 2004, 09:46 PM
> *You showing right?  Oh, and can you register yet?  Trying to get in there as fast as I can..  Show spots disappear with a quickness..
> [snapback]2426486[/snapback]​*


I was going to but I dont think its gonna be ready


----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)

i wish i was there ..........sometimes i do miss home..........


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rlowride_@Nov 20 2004, 03:29 PM
> *i wish i was there ..........sometimes i do miss home..........
> [snapback]2431262[/snapback]​*



Fly in fool.. plave tickets are fairly cheap this side of the country after christmas, knowing us you have a free place to stay, and you'll know people who can get you int he pit, and passes and everythign else! WOuld be a pleasure having you back in the ville for some fun!


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lowridingmike_@Nov 21 2004, 12:28 AM
> *Fly in fool..  plave tickets are fairly cheap this side of the country after christmas, knowing us you have a free place to stay, and you'll know people who can get you int he pit, and passes and everythign else!  WOuld be a pleasure having you back in the ville for some fun!
> [snapback]2432988[/snapback]​*


Fo Sho!! come back for the weekend!


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Nov 20 2004, 02:01 PM
> *I was going to but I dont think its gonna be ready
> [snapback]2431148[/snapback]​*



Awww... Was hoping to see it out and flossin! What all do ya need done??


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lowridingmike_@Nov 21 2004, 08:05 PM
> *Awww...  Was hoping to see it out and flossin!  What all do ya need done??
> [snapback]2434958[/snapback]​*


I was hoping to have my interior in it before caspers but I dont think I will have it before then :angry: and Im not bringing it back out untill it is completely done.


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Nov 22 2004, 02:34 PM
> *I was hoping to have my interior in it before caspers but I dont think I will have it before then :angry: and Im not bringing it back out untill it is completely done.
> [snapback]2435921[/snapback]​*



Cool.... Who's doing the interior??? Craven's??? Scott's???? Those guys usually get their cars out in 2 to 3 weeks....


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lowridingmike_@Nov 22 2004, 11:18 PM
> *Cool....  Who's doing the interior???  Craven's???  Scott's????  Those guys usually get their cars out in 2 to 3 weeks....
> [snapback]2438961[/snapback]​*


The guy that did the interior in my Expedition..... Mike Sweeny


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Sep 28 2004, 06:55 AM
> *Carl Caspers 2005 Registration Form
> [snapback]2252541[/snapback]​*


Bump!


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

hows was the hop in past years?(# of hoppers, catagories) Is it an all lowrider show. i was thinking of making the trip but without my car just as a spectator. also is the hop only 1 day or all 3 days?


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

its a world of wheels hot rod show but there are some lowriders and the hop was good last year i believe over 30 hoppers and dancers. single double, radical, dance


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

the saturday hop is the one to see ussually


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Nov 29 2004, 05:29 PM
> *the saturday hop is the one to see ussually
> [snapback]2458886[/snapback]​*


Very True


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

juan, you gonna have a car there this year or just be your normal shit talkin cheerleader :biggrin:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by YellowAmigo_@Dec 4 2004, 12:24 AM
> *juan, you gonna have a car there this year or just be your normal shit talkin cheerleader :biggrin:
> [snapback]2473456[/snapback]​*


car ...i am workin hard 

shit talkin cheerleader ....oh yeah :thumbsup:


----------



## Caddy Ryder (Jul 7, 2002)

Show sucks and the hydraulic show is just okay... Won't be going, i just hate to waste four hours of driving to see a bunch of just okay cars... GO CP...


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

Ill be there, hope to meet some of you crazys ass's.


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Shit I go just to hang out with everybody, It starts the season off!


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Really the show isn't that bad if you have a group to hang with........Acohol makes everything better, LOL. But I am looking foward to the hop and being in the pits. :biggrin:


----------



## HiLow63 (Feb 2, 2002)

What the plan after the show saturday night?? Trixies???


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HiLow63_@Dec 6 2004, 08:45 PM
> *What the plan after the show saturday night?? Trixies???
> [snapback]2480429[/snapback]​*


Ha Ha Ha, I love the after parties!


----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)

shit.. i havent ever been to a show with more hydro entries.. and the casper show it self is awsome.. the cars, people entertainment...
it is a very good show!!!!!!



by the way.. it is the Saturday NIGHT show that is the big event!


----------



## CaptainNasty (Nov 28, 2001)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Dec 6 2004, 08:05 PM
> *Really the show isn't that bad if you have a group to hang with........Acohol makes everything better, LOL.  But I am looking foward to the hop and being in the pits.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2480313[/snapback]​*


Yeah hopefully me too.......


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

might have to make it down........just to get some fried pickles from Hooters uffin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CaptainNasty_@Dec 7 2004, 11:34 AM
> *Yeah hopefully me too.......
> [snapback]2481856[/snapback]​*



You better be fucker. :angry: Painted or notas long as that engine runs. LOL


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

just call my name.............and i'll be there :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

TTT


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Dec 8 2004, 06:14 AM
> *just call my name.............and i'll be there :uh:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2484033[/snapback]​*



JIMMY!!!!!!


Okay so are you coming? And If so lemme buy some pit passes off ya! You always come to shows 3 cars deep so I'm sure you'll have plenty extra! lol 

BTW:Lowridingmike can't afford to hop and will be showing.. Somebody jinxed me saying my cylinders couldn't take to pressure and their assuption was right so now I'm on my 3rd set.. Fuccin Prohopper bicycle cylinders... :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lowridingmike_@Dec 11 2004, 10:28 PM
> *JIMMY!!!!!!
> Okay so are you coming?  And If so lemme buy some pit passes off ya!  You always come to shows 3 cars deep so I'm sure you'll have plenty extra! lol
> 
> ...


 :thumbsdown: prohopper bike cylinders suck. I went thru 2 or 3 sets back in the day when they first came out. They bend real easy


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Dec 12 2004, 06:43 AM
> *:thumbsdown:  prohopper bike cylinders suck. I went thru 2 or 3 sets back in the day when they first came out. They bend real easy
> [snapback]2497002[/snapback]​*



Thankx for the late heads up but lesson is learned now.. Still will be one of the if not the only juiced bike in Louisville... Hoping somebody else is building another bike to compete..


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

dont know for sure what we are bringing if we bring anything


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

there should be some nice hopping action this year you need to bring the impalas to help the image that there is a few nice hopping cars out here.


----------



## phase1customsbigdude (Dec 12, 2004)

84 T-top cutty

Frame fully wrapped
relocated rear crossmember
extended and reinforced chrome uppers
reinforced and chromer lowers
powerball balljoints
5 tons up front
extended and chromed upper trailing arms
chromed lower trailing arms
16's in the rear 
4 pumps, 12 batts 
Adex Dump
V8 305 block and pulleys painted to match car
Body painted galaxy grey
hits back bumper at high 50's to low 60's on reman'd batts and 72 Volts, should climb to the mid 60's on higher voltage and new batts
sits about a 3 to 4 foot 3 wheel
14's with the smallest 14" tires available

[attachmentid=73462][attachmentid=73463][attachmentid=73466][attachmentid=73468][attachmentid=73469][attachmentid=73470]


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

a few of us were just wondering about that car we saw the frame when we were down for the uce picnic and we went over to johns shop to get some tires to make it home on .


----------



## phase1customsbigdude (Dec 12, 2004)

Yea, the dude just wanted a clean street car that would swing and sit a nice 3, thats why the a-arms arent completely ground down and molded like they should be


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

hope he enjoys it !

he should have some comp at casper this year with all the single pump cars coming out this year doin in the same area



oops i just read it was 4 pump sorry


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Cant wait! If somebody can get me and my girl in the pit let me know. PLEASE!


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

I remember that car! Didn't know what it would do but from under the dust all I saw was those chrome a-arms! lol 

Well, hope he swings it at casper and Curtis, we might end up doing like last year and making "artificial pit passes." lol Hell it worked for everyday but SUnday night when they changed them!


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

What is up with the 14's on the G-body's? And yes there will be single pump cars giving the double pump cars some competition. Other than that I am keeping my mouth shut.


----------



## phase1customsbigdude (Dec 12, 2004)

exactly, you will keep your mouth shut or I will shut it for you, if a customer wants something built, we build it, as far as a single pump on 13's goes, brandon can build one in his sleep and serve you, if you had anything better to do besides run your dick sucker on a computer I would be amazed, oh i do know something you can do, go work on your single pump g body that you cant get to hit back bumper you fuck.... Thats all im saying


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by phase1customsbigdude_@Dec 14 2004, 02:17 PM
> *exactly, you will keep your mouth shut or I will shut it for you, if a customer wants something built, we build it, as far as a single pump on 13's goes, brandon can build one in his sleep and serve you,  if you had anything better to do besides run your dick sucker on a computer I would be amazed, oh i do know something you can do, go work on your single pump g body that you cant get to hit back bumper you fuck.... Thats all im saying
> [snapback]2505423[/snapback]​*



Unless this is Brandon actually talking you have no clue about me or what I do. So I think you should shut your cocksucker.


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

cheerleaders :uh:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

give me a c- give me a h, give me an e...................well you get the point :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

:buttkick:


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

i will be there but i think i'm cone with lowriding


always spending money on these car ,my name is always in peoples mouth so
i think i will set back and wacth you guys fight over a nothing 


you all should just set a date and then get your cars done and see who can do what

i get on here fuckin with people all the time but if its a car you want to see i have one or two so thats that 


i hate this shittttttt


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

That sucks John because i hear YOUNG HOGG is comming to serve your ass. :rofl:


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Dec 14 2004, 08:25 PM
> *That sucks John because i hear YOUNG HOGG is comming to serve your ass.  :rofl:
> [snapback]2507615[/snapback]​*


thats cool at least now i don't have to act like i have a hopper cause now i dont have one so we are on the same page now


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

well you can tell it is getting close for time to start up the show time shit talkin,i think i'll let me mouth stay shut this year






















ummmm ...........fuck it it's on 

also on another note will we be seeing the bull out this year? 
one year off is enough.


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

Pitbull :dunno: :0


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## CaptainNasty (Nov 28, 2001)

.........I'll just let my car do the talking


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

This year should be good!


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CaptainNasty_@Dec 15 2004, 09:21 PM
> *.........I'll just let my JUANDIK do the talking
> [snapback]2511379[/snapback]​*







:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## sinisterkustoms (May 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by phase1customsbigdude_@Dec 12 2004, 02:36 PM
> *84 T-top cutty
> 
> Frame fully wrapped
> ...




holy fuckin shit that chrome looks like shit!!!!!!!! damn man its called a grinder you should have used it!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: i think ichabahn has cleaner shit than that.. not speaking highly at all... LMAO!!!!!! o and 14's are for clown cars.. lets see it do the damn thing on 13's


----------



## CP (Aug 9, 2001)

i like 14's.


----------



## CaptainNasty (Nov 28, 2001)

:biggrin: whats up cris HAPPY HOLIDAYS!!


> _Originally posted by CP_@Dec 18 2004, 07:46 AM
> *i like 14's.
> [snapback]2519088[/snapback]​*


----------



## Team SMB FAB-LAB (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by phase1customsbigdude_@Dec 14 2004, 01:17 PM
> *exactly, you will keep your mouth shut or I will shut it for you, if a customer wants something built, we build it, as far as a single pump on 13's goes, brandon can build one in his sleep and serve you,  if you had anything better to do besides run your dick sucker on a computer I would be amazed, oh i do know something you can do, go work on your single pump g body that you cant get to hit back bumper you fuck.... Thats all im saying
> [snapback]2505423[/snapback]​*



Man I have no idea who you are but you really need to calm down. People have their own opinions. Let the work do the talking. No reason to get all gangster. Some people like Phase 1, some don't. Not the end of the world. If you let the work do the talking business would improve. 

Plus do you even know who Timdog is? No reason to hate or talk shit to somebody you don't even know. Just my .02 cents. I guess all of this will be settled at Casper 2005 :uh:


----------



## phase1customsbigdude (Dec 12, 2004)

If you really wanna get technical the 14's on that car are a half an inch taller than the 13's you speak of, and as far as a grinder goes, as I said in another post IF YOU PAY TO GET IT GROUND DOWN YOU WILL GET IT GROUND DOWN!!!!!!!!, as far as the chrome goes we had nothing to do with it.


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

:scrutinize:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

as for the you fet what you pay for , try offering one price and one quality of work damn have some pride in your work !

you dont see people getting on here doggin out cp or brent do you ?

if a person says how much for a set of arms done ,200

how much if you don't smooth then 200

:dunno:


----------



## CaptainNasty (Nov 28, 2001)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Dec 18 2004, 06:46 PM
> *as for the you fet what you pay for , try offering one price and one quality of work  damn have some pride in your work !
> 
> you dont see people getting on here doggin out cp or brent do you ?
> ...


good point!


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

Who cares, the quality and appearance of the work falls back on the person who did it, So its their own damn fault. I dont see why someone would frame off a car and go ahead and half-ass something like that. To each their own i guess :dunno:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

well to be honest i take pride in my work but you also have to work with the budget of the customer. if you are giving every customer the best work and not getting paid for it you will not be in business long. now some people can take there time and do great work when they dont have any overhead and a regular job but when you are in business with overhead you have to make money. im not saying skimp on quality but it is true you get what you pay for. dont expect a show car paint job that cost 10,000 for 1,000


----------



## law (Nov 13, 2002)

I'll be thurr takin pix and showing my new Civic!!!! :biggrin:


y'all stop fightin. be cool, no worries...


----------



## sinisterkustoms (May 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CP_@Dec 18 2004, 05:46 AM
> *i like 14's.
> [snapback]2519088[/snapback]​*





whats up man!!


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

I Love it.


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by law_@Dec 19 2004, 09:18 AM
> * my new Civic!!!!
> [snapback]2521595[/snapback]​*


 :uh: :twak: :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## law (Nov 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Dec 20 2004, 03:38 PM
> *:uh:  :twak:  :twak:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2524693[/snapback]​*



buzz buzz buzzzzzz :cheesy:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

:burn:


----------



## law (Nov 13, 2002)

is it FEB 25-27th ???


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

who cares you have a civic :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by law_@Dec 24 2004, 04:14 AM
> *is it FEB 25-27th ???
> [snapback]2537123[/snapback]​*


Not sure but I know I need to get off my ass, get to an ATM and get to registering! Been sitting around way too long.. SHould already have pics ready and at least one of the bikes done by now! :angry:


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by law_@Dec 23 2004, 08:14 PM
> *is it FEB 25-27th ???
> [snapback]2537123[/snapback]​*


Correct! You may pass go, you may collect 200.00 dollars............................
Im fucking bored!


----------



## gizmoispimpin (Oct 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Dec 18 2004, 09:16 PM
> *well to be honest i take pride in my work but you also have to work with the budget of the customer. if you are giving every customer the best work and not getting paid for it you will not be in business long. now some people can take there time and do great work when they dont have any overhead and a regular job but when you are in business with overhead you have to make money. im not saying skimp on quality but it is true you get what you pay for. dont expect a show car paint job that cost 10,000 for 1,000
> [snapback]2520799[/snapback]​*



Now that's the truth right there...You said it jimmy...Perfection cost more because it takes more time & we all know that time is money...And certainly when someone has overhead & depends on jobs to pay bills & put food on the table for his family...things are looked at differently...As for backyard boogie bobby...who has a 9 to 5 does work to get extra $$$$,prove a point or for the love of the sport!!!Don't get me wrong I closed the doors on Gizmo Hop shop after 12 years & got a 9 to 5 & a shop in the backyard so now I am a backyard Bozak. :biggrin:


----------



## law (Nov 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Dec 23 2004, 09:47 PM
> *who cares you have a civic :biggrin:
> [snapback]2537261[/snapback]​*



ok i was kidding.... i'm LA DAMMIT !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## law (Nov 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Dec 24 2004, 01:25 AM
> *Correct! You may pass go, you may collect 200.00 dollars............................
> Im fucking bored!
> [snapback]2538057[/snapback]​*



hey wheres my money? ... lol


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by law_@Dec 24 2004, 06:34 AM
> *ok i was kidding.... i'm LA DAMMIT !!!  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2538882[/snapback]​*


suuuuuuuuuuuuurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :thumbsup:


----------



## law (Nov 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Dec 24 2004, 10:51 AM
> *suuuuuuuuuuuuurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2538944[/snapback]​*


 :0 

Merry Christmas !!


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by law_@Dec 24 2004, 06:34 AM
> *ok i was kidding.... i'm LA DAMMIT !!!  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2538882[/snapback]​*


Oh yeah you are really a step up from a civic...... Mr. "girlie Cavalier" Man.... :biggrin:


----------



## law (Nov 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by YellowAmigo_@Dec 24 2004, 11:48 AM
> *Oh yeah you are really a step up from a civic...... Mr. "girlie Cavalier" Man.... :biggrin:
> [snapback]2539046[/snapback]​*



:0 (Insert snappy comeback here!!) puttz!


----------



## 1lownissan (May 27, 2002)

i'll be thur!


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

:0 Chippin :biggrin: Last Year at Casper.


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Jan 1 2005, 05:16 PM
> *:0 Chippin :biggrin: Last Year at Casper.
> [snapback]2561933[/snapback]​*


who's the fat black guy he aint in no club? :dunno:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

looks like he is nut riding.
















































just playin you been alright


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

ive been good gonna try to get my ride out to casper this year.i hope to see yours out there.that would be nice.i wanna see nothing but clean ass rides down in the hop pit this year.no hopping buckets.....shit o wait mine is a non hopping bucket does that count


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by KandyKutty_@Jan 5 2005, 11:26 AM
> *ive been good gonna try to get my ride out to casper this year.i hope to see yours out there.that would be nice.i wanna see nothing but clean ass rides down in the hop pit this year.no hopping buckets.....shit o wait mine is a non hopping bucket does that count
> [snapback]2573564[/snapback]​*





:wave: hi i am an owner of a bucket. sorry


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

what up guys dont know what is happening for casper i will be there just havent decided if we are bringing anything


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jan 6 2005, 01:45 AM
> *what up guys dont know what is happening for casper i will be there just havent decided if we are bringing anything
> [snapback]2576312[/snapback]​*




You better dick. :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

Whats the registration fee for hoppers and what is just spectators fee and show car fee?  :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jan 7 2005, 03:53 PM
> *You better dick.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2582101[/snapback]​*


why to beat the shit out of our cars for 3 days for chump change


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jan 7 2005, 09:08 PM
> *Whats the registration fee for hoppers and what is just spectators fee and show car fee?   :biggrin:
> [snapback]2582784[/snapback]​*


any one know?


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jan 8 2005, 10:50 AM
> *any one know?
> [snapback]2583617[/snapback]​*


Go to Carl Casper.com to see how to enter and you'll have a letter saying if you were accepted or not for the show. The Hop you go talk to Bryan or somebody at Cool Cars and I think it's $50 to hop or dance.. And I don't know about spectator fee. I ain't been a spectator in years. I'm either in the show or have a exhibitor pass.. :biggrin:


----------



## Indy64 (Nov 10, 2003)

Well, looks like I gotta work this weekend so I'll miss out on all the action. Someone make sure they have their camera w/ them. Plus, pass along all the shit talkin for us here in LIL :biggrin:


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

my sons bike will be there...


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hydraulicmike_@Jan 11 2005, 01:59 AM
> *my sons bike will be there...
> [snapback]2590483[/snapback]​*



Great! Look forwards to seeing ya'll!!!! :under my breath: (welp... there goes "best bike"....) lol j/k :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

not necessarily mike  oh by the way i am calling out everyone going to carl casper. i will whip everyones ass in.........































































drinking more beer than anyone at trixies


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jan 12 2005, 03:51 AM
> *not necessarily mike  oh by the way i am calling out everyone going to carl casper.  i will whip everyones ass in.........
> drinking more beer than anyone at trixies
> [snapback]2594661[/snapback]​*



So everybody in the hop pit's gonna be hungover on Sunday huh?? This oughta be something fun to watch... lol


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lowridingmike_@Jan 11 2005, 05:53 PM
> *So everybody in the hop pit's gonna be hungover on Sunday huh??  This oughta be something fun to watch... lol
> [snapback]2594668[/snapback]​*


shit sunday what about saturday :biggrin:


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

we need to go to the foxy lady they are a more freindly in that place :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Jan 11 2005, 11:15 PM
> *we need to go to the foxy lady they are a more freindly in that place  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2595371[/snapback]​*


You Would Know! LOL


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

i dont care where we go as long as there is a hotel across the street so we dont have to drive


----------



## Caddy_Daddy (Dec 3, 2002)

When I go to Trixies, im sneakin a bottle of Jager in with me to the non alcoholic side. :biggrin:


----------



## Team SMB FAB-LAB (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Jan 11 2005, 11:15 PM
> *we need to go to the foxy lady they are a more freindly in that place  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2595371[/snapback]​*



Not too mention the girls at the Foxy Lady are Fine. We had two strippers for Timdog's Bach Party and they were off the hook.


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1LOW8TE_@Jan 12 2005, 02:50 PM
> *Not too mention the girls at the Foxy Lady are Fine.  We had two strippers for Timdog's Bach Party and they were off the hook.
> [snapback]2597129[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1LOW8TE_@Jan 12 2005, 01:50 PM
> *Not too mention the girls at the Foxy Lady are Fine.  We had two strippers for Timdog's Bach Party and they were off the hook.
> [snapback]2597129[/snapback]​*


:0


----------



## law (Nov 13, 2002)

Anyone remember me???? :uh: I'll be at caspers !!!





wait did someone say strippers??? :biggrin:


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Jan 12 2005, 12:15 AM
> *we need to go to the foxy lady they are a more freindly in that place  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2595371[/snapback]​*


i knew you would say something about that place.did i tell you that girl came up to ohio from tennesse :biggrin: i think we might have to go back there.i doubt she is there anymore


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Jan 12 2005, 12:15 AM
> *we need to go to the foxy lady they are a more freindly in that place  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2595371[/snapback]​*



do you get a return on your investment???? :cheesy:


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lowridingmike_@Jan 11 2005, 08:25 PM
> *Great!  Look forwards to seeing ya'll!!!!  :under my breath: (welp...  there goes "best bike"....)  lol  j/k :biggrin:
> [snapback]2594622[/snapback]​*



WHAT UP MIKE!!! hows things been going??? i thought you were in a different class than dre last year???


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

hey USOFAMILY .. porky, you gonna be at casper?? if so ill have that 5th rim for you.....


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hydraulicmike_@Jan 13 2005, 10:04 PM
> *WHAT UP MIKE!!!  hows things been going???    i thought you were in a different class than dre last year???
> [snapback]2601443[/snapback]​*


There's no classes at Casper... Just top 10 or top 20.... And best bike...

And Things have changed since last year.. Got a new ride that was out at one show last year but has completely changed since then. Look forward to seeing you and Dre at Casper man! Holla at cha buddy! :biggrin:


----------



## procustoms (Nov 12, 2002)

the topless dancer "amigo" will be in the house sportin all new *REDS *equipment.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

wait you are with show and go (me) and we all know i run cce. hmmmmmmmmmmmmm its one of those things that makes you wonder whats really going on :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by procustoms_@Jan 14 2005, 07:19 AM
> *the topless dancer "amigo" will be in the house sportin all new REDS equipment.
> [snapback]2603196[/snapback]​*





Uh Oh! What's next? I guess Style and Performance is gonna open back up now..


Ya know since hell froze over and Red's is starting to come back and everthing....


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

doubt that but i know its going to be a good year


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jan 14 2005, 08:38 PM
> *doubt that but i know its going to be a good year
> [snapback]2605900[/snapback]​*



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

i hate hydraulics


----------



## law (Nov 13, 2002)

air bags baby !!! psssst psssst


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by law_@Jan 14 2005, 07:53 PM
> *air bags baby !!! psssst psssst
> [snapback]2605952[/snapback]​*


:biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hydraulicmike_@Jan 13 2005, 02:16 PM
> *hey USOFAMILY .. porky, you gonna be at casper??  if so ill have that 5th rim for you.....
> [snapback]2601505[/snapback]​*


Sorry Im not Porky.......This is Curtis


----------



## joec2528 (Jan 2, 2005)

how much are tickets? i dont think i can get an exhibitor pass this year........


----------



## GrimHrs (Jan 15, 2005)

Roll Models will be down for Casper again this year... Mikey and Clint are down in Miami for Lowrider right now.. Wish em luck....


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

:thumbsup: see you there


----------



## law (Nov 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Jan 14 2005, 10:04 PM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]2606123[/snapback]​*


i want that 64 for the site!


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by law_@Jan 15 2005, 10:55 AM
> *i want that 64 for the site!
> [snapback]2607221[/snapback]​*


What site?


----------



## law (Nov 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Jan 15 2005, 04:32 PM
> *What site?
> [snapback]2607718[/snapback]​*



www.hydroguru.com :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by joec2528_@Jan 15 2005, 05:31 AM
> *how much are tickets? i dont think i can get an exhibitor pass this year........
> [snapback]2606163[/snapback]​*


Do like timdog and 1low8te did last year and buy em from me or somebody else that's hopping or showing.. 

After I get my acceptance letter If you or anybody else needs exhibitors passes from me I can get em for you... The limit is 10 extra I think.. That's what it was last year.. But I just need the acceptance letter first so I won't be jumping the gun..


And I look forward to seeing Roll Models this year! You guys alsways put on a helluva show! That' one tribal patterned green radical S-10 is crazy.. Gives the other guys a run for their money!


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

I say fuck the "STICK" and everyone just nose up...................and hit'em from the door........ :0  :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

that sounds cool, and everyone call out who you are equal with.


----------



## procustoms (Nov 12, 2002)

dancing from the door??????? what ya think :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

That's even better than my idea..........now that's a real switchman


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by procustoms_@Jan 16 2005, 07:18 PM
> *dancing from the door??????? what ya think  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2610895[/snapback]​*


fuck that get a safety harness and do it from the inside. real gangsta shit :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by law_@Jan 15 2005, 06:35 PM
> *www.hydroguru.com  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2608137[/snapback]​*


Yeah you can have it on there, your gonna have to wait now though, you know Im redoing it right?

Project Redo


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Jan 17 2005, 04:32 AM
> *I say fuck the "STICK" and everyone just nose up...................and hit'em from the door........ :0    :biggrin:
> [snapback]2610685[/snapback]​*


Dude.. They don't even use the fuccin stick.. It's just there for decoration.. You hit whatever CCE wants you to hit. On year my boy was doing 32" and I was sitting there watching the damn thing consistantly hit 32 and I be damned if he didn't end up with on 27" 

Got tied for second but could've had more... This has happned to other people too..


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lowridingmike_@Jan 16 2005, 02:52 AM
> *Do like timdog and 1low8te did last year and buy em from me or somebody else that's hopping or showing..
> 
> After I get my acceptance letter If you or anybody else needs exhibitors passes from me I can get em for you...  The limit is 10 extra I think..  That's what it was last year..  But I just need the acceptance letter first so I won't be jumping the gun..
> ...


or you could be like evrybody else and get some boot leg passes lol that was great 30 cars in the pit like 200 people


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by KandyKutty_@Jan 17 2005, 11:51 AM
> *or you could be like evrybody else and get some boot leg passes lol that was great 30 cars in the pit like 200 people
> [snapback]2612533[/snapback]​*



i bet this year they are all over the situation :dunno: 

2 passes for a car sucks anyway


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Jan 17 2005, 11:58 AM
> *i bet this year they are all over the situation :dunno:
> 
> 2 passes for a car sucks anyway
> [snapback]2612547[/snapback]​*


Damn right it sucks, if you guys can figure a way to get me and the old lady in hit me up 964-6652 Curtis


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Jan 16 2005, 08:32 PM
> *I say fuck the "STICK" and everyone just nose up...................and hit'em from the door........ :0    :biggrin:
> [snapback]2610685[/snapback]​*


Thats what Im talking about!


----------



## law (Nov 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Jan 17 2005, 12:26 AM
> *Yeah you can have it on there, your gonna have to wait now though, you know Im redoing it right?
> 
> Project Redo
> [snapback]2611353[/snapback]​*



yeah thats cool... let me know i'll be around


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

quote: You hit whatever CCE wants you to hit



Even better reason to nose up......


----------



## procustoms (Nov 12, 2002)

CCE 











haha thats funny :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

problem is 95% of the time its not a cce member on the stick


----------



## procustoms (Nov 12, 2002)

CCE 



funny hehe 

not haha


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

i cant wait to see the reaction


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jan 17 2005, 08:20 PM
> *i cant wait to see the reaction
> [snapback]2614856[/snapback]​*



something new??????? :0


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

:0


----------



## procustoms (Nov 12, 2002)

all the same cars/trucks, well a couple of new ones in the making, with a couple of new toys inside :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lowridingmike_@Jan 16 2005, 02:52 AM
> *Do like timdog and 1low8te did last year and buy em from me or somebody else that's hopping or showing..
> 
> After I get my acceptance letter If you or anybody else needs exhibitors passes from me I can get em for you...  The limit is 10 extra I think..  That's what it was last year..  But I just need the acceptance letter first so I won't be jumping the gun..
> ...



Hey Micah I will need two weekend passes please. :biggrin:  Since There won't be a SMB hopper there. :angry:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

from different people of course


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jan 18 2005, 05:35 AM
> *Hey Micah I will need two weekend passes please.  :biggrin:    Since There won't be a SMB hopper there. :angry:
> [snapback]2614930[/snapback]​*


What!?!?!?!?!?!?!

Josh's Regal ain't goin? What's the problem? I thought it was swanging and just needed paint? Well. Shit happens.. Live and learn.. Oh, and wait till I get an acceptance letter and stuff and I'll PM you. Peace!


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

fuck that everyone better bring something


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

who am i going to nose up with if josh doesn't go?tell'em to get of his ass.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

you finish your car


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by law_@Jan 17 2005, 06:07 PM
> *yeah thats cool... let me know i'll be around
> [snapback]2614047[/snapback]​*


Will do :biggrin:


----------



## law (Nov 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Jan 17 2005, 11:26 PM
> *Will do :biggrin:
> [snapback]2615148[/snapback]​*


GIT'R DUN !!!


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

wayne you might not be a *******


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

I hear they are a few new people on this TEAM ????????????? :0


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Jan 18 2005, 12:36 AM
> *I hear they are a few new people on this TEAM ????????????? :0
> [snapback]2615600[/snapback]​*


what up bro?


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

on whos team


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@Jan 17 2005, 11:40 PM
> *what up bro?
> [snapback]2615622[/snapback]​*



What up MAX 

Are you guys going down for 3 days?????

And Jimmy you know what team im talking about.

Cp's car will be there Joes car will be there and so will the Pink Monte. 
Also hopefully The Juandik Monte will be there????????????? :0 

SMB Timmy C-Nasty wtf??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Jan 18 2005, 08:36 AM
> *I hear they are a few new people on this TEAM ????????????? :0
> [snapback]2615600[/snapback]​*


Uh Oh! I been waiting for this to happen.. Saw it coming for a while now.. Guess CCE will have nobody to put in their ads now... lol


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

i dont get it i will never leave cce. by the way with blinky and tradd building a car for every class they will be strong this year


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

I wait to hear about a move in date.


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jan 18 2005, 08:05 AM
> *i dont get it i will never leave cce. by the way with blinky and tradd building a car for every class they will be strong this year
> [snapback]2616203[/snapback]​*


we have a car for every class too :biggrin: hope we can hang,or even get them all there. :0


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jan 17 2005, 09:51 PM
> *you finish your car
> [snapback]2614986[/snapback]​*



i have almost evberything and i m working my ass off, and i am hopeing


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

i see this being a good weekend i cant wait.start puttin my 13's back on and heading to cin city this weekend to holler at chris


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jan 18 2005, 07:05 AM
> *i dont get it i will never leave cce. by the way with blinky and tradd building a car for every class they will be strong this year
> [snapback]2616203[/snapback]​*


Maybe they will still keep Cris's Disconnect Man. :biggrin: 
He started to cry when i told him that Brian nolonger needed his skillz. :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Jan 18 2005, 09:24 AM
> *i have almost evberything and i m working my ass off, and i am hopeing
> [snapback]2616608[/snapback]​*


glad to here it im not doing anything new really just some cosmetic shit that s all


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Jan 18 2005, 10:24 AM
> *i have almost evberything and i m working my ass off, and i am hopeing
> [snapback]2616608[/snapback]​*



yeah all 3 of us Josh/Me/Josh's Head


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Man.. Looks like competition is raging.. Let the games begin.. 

Hold on.. Before I get off in everybody else's shit.. I needs to worry bout my own.. Has anybody heard anything about the bikes by any chance.. They keep jerking me around and I don't like it! I done sent forms into differnent people and they're like, "uh... We don't know yet... Still figuring out how we're gonna do this.." Muh fucca I got things to take care of! THe show is only a minth away and ya'll still aint figured this shit out??"


GRRRRRRR!!!!! :machinegun:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Jan 18 2005, 09:16 PM
> *yeah all 3 of us Josh/Me/Josh's Head
> [snapback]2618741[/snapback]​*




i may be skitsofrantic but at least i have me to keep me company :biggrin: 



my head has it's own gravity in constant compotition with my gut.


----------



## 1-sic-87-lady (Jun 25, 2004)

Does anyone have hotel information for this show?


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

we usually stay right across from the show ...what is it called 

executive inn i think.


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Jan 21 2005, 06:02 PM
> *we usually stay right across from the show ...what is it called
> 
> executive inn i think.
> [snapback]2629654[/snapback]​*


Executive Inn and right across the street Executive West


----------



## 1-sic-87 (Apr 11, 2003)

Do you have any numbers that I can call to make reservations???

Thanks.


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1-sic-87_@Jan 22 2005, 07:25 PM
> *Do you have any numbers that I can call to make reservations???
> 
> Thanks.
> [snapback]2633054[/snapback]​*


Executive Inn Hotel 
978 Phillips Lane 
LOUISVILLE, KY 40209 
Phone: (502) 367-6161 

Executive West Hotel 
830 Phillips Lane 
LOUISVILLE, KY 40209 
Phone: (502) 367-2251 

:biggrin:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

we useually get the guns show room rates :thumbsup:


----------



## GrimHrs (Jan 15, 2005)

we gotta get on the ball to get the truck back up and running... Clint's on his way back from Miami and they tore the truck up pretty bad... Hopefully we can make it to Casper.. You know we hate sittin in the stands for competitions.... We might even bring the cutty out of retirement to give chris a rematch..lol..j/k.. Keep ya headz up... see everyone down at Casper.....


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

i cant wait this is gonna be off the hook.juandik better have that monte together.i wanna see someone beat joe my car wont dont have the lock up


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

*THERE IS NOT A C IN MY NAME*


----------



## 1-sic-87-lady (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Jan 22 2005, 08:04 PM
> *Executive Inn Hotel
> 978 Phillips Lane
> LOUISVILLE, KY 40209
> ...



Thanks Alot!!!!


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Jan 24 2005, 12:19 PM
> *THERE IS NOT A  C IN MY NAME
> [snapback]2638096[/snapback]​*


your retarded ,lol my bad dik


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KandyKutty_@Jan 24 2005, 05:10 PM
> *i cant wait this is gonna be off the hook.juandik better have that monte together.i wanna see someone beat joe my car wont dont have the lock up
> [snapback]2637853[/snapback]​*


Is your car gonna even be there swanging? Man I hope so! I been wanting to see that sweet lime cutty for a while now but Haven't.. Plus from wha tI seen it's got the jambs done, a mural, real chrome underneath, and sitting on one threes! Plus a clean interior and a clean engine?? Can't beat that! Joe may bumper at 50 inches single pump wit a g-body but yours swangs AND takes trophies at the show.. :biggrin:


----------



## sinisterkustoms (May 14, 2003)

this is going to be a great show.... wait i mean hop!!!!!! thats the best part of the show!!!!! well if ya see me out stop me and say whats up. hay juandik how is your ride comein along???????


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lowridingmike_@Jan 24 2005, 05:05 PM
> *Is your car gonna even be there swanging?  Man I hope so!  I been wanting to see that sweet lime cutty for a while now but Haven't..  Plus from wha tI seen it's got the jambs done, a mural, real chrome underneath, and sitting on one threes!  Plus a clean interior and a clean engine??  Can't beat that!  Joe may bumper at 50 inches single pump wit a g-body but yours swangs AND takes trophies at the show.. :biggrin:
> [snapback]2638835[/snapback]​*


its going in to the shop really soon right now im just blowing mad money at prohopper and a couple other things i was lacking.i wont hit 50 but it will be swangin from the door of course thats how i do it.i just hope its a good hop i wanna see everybody this year


----------



## CaptainNasty (Nov 28, 2001)

I think the regal might end up being there thanks to tim and steve. I really haven't had the time nor the money to work on it, so we shall see. But the game plan right now is it will be there, no paint or interior yet, but it will be there :biggrin:


----------



## CaptainNasty (Nov 28, 2001)

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Jan 18 2005, 12:36 AM
> *I hear they are a few new people on this TEAM ????????????? :0
> [snapback]2615600[/snapback]​*


I'm not on the "TEAM" but I will be repping Prohopper so maybe eventually I'll be on the "TEAM"


----------



## Team SMB FAB-LAB (Apr 8, 2002)

Josh, I'm ready to get this shit going.... Me & Timmy are all over it! 

Let's do this shit!



Steve


----------



## CaptainNasty (Nov 28, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 1LOW8TE_@Jan 25 2005, 10:23 AM
> *Josh, I'm ready to get this shit going....  Me & Timmy are all over it!
> 
> Let's do this shit!
> ...


Shit me too, I just wish I had the money to get this bitch looking real good.


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

I can't wait. :0


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

i pla on being there very few things holdin me up. we;ll just have to wait and see.

i am on factory paint and 13's though no chrome done yet but it is close.


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Jan 25 2005, 03:38 PM
> *i pla on being there very few things holdin me up. we;ll just have to wait and see.
> 
> i am on factory paint and 13's though no chrome done yet but it is close.
> [snapback]2640986[/snapback]​*



How about no chrome with black Primer. Oh well the engine is clean and so is the trunk. :biggrin:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

i'll just be happy to be there


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

well lets see after 2 year of missing this show i got paint clean engine nice setup 13's chrome undies and clean guts all i gotta do is make it there,lol


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

I'll be there , need a new trailer though, sold mine !!


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

hey does anybody want to trade a trailer for my blazer, or buy it for about $4000.00 bucks!!


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

just drive the monte sissy,i am driving mine



i mean unless you go buy a 2 car trailor :biggrin:


----------



## sinisterkustoms (May 14, 2003)

this show is going to be bad ass


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

i think we are gonna have a good hop this year.with some clean cars,whats the status on show and go coming or not really wanna see that car in person.maybe ill give tommy a call and bug him


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jan 25 2005, 12:27 PM
> *I can't wait.  :0
> [snapback]2640786[/snapback]​*



Im glad my Long Distance Call Payed off.


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Jan 26 2005, 08:42 PM
> *Im glad my Long Distance Call Payed off.
> [snapback]2646658[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Yep going to pick the car up Sunday.


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jan 26 2005, 08:56 PM
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Yep going to pick the car up Sunday.
> [snapback]2646735[/snapback]​*


yo tim by the way thanks again for that custom y block its the shit i love it makes my pump so much better


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KandyKutty_@Jan 26 2005, 09:16 PM
> *yo tim by the way thanks again for that custom y block its the shit i love it makes my pump so much better
> [snapback]2646821[/snapback]​*



No problem homie, hope to see you down in the pits.


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

Still have not heard from PITBULL.  

I guess i will see him friday morning when about 10 car trailors show up at his house. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Jan 26 2005, 09:40 PM
> *Still have not heard from PITBULL.
> 
> I guess i will see him friday morning when about 10 car trailors show up at his house. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2646950[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Hey Ryan does Dik need another Y-block? I thought he said something but I can't remember?!


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

yes mayne i do's needs a wizz i blizzock. 1" in3/4" out with no return port.alumini or steel which ever you see fit to use.

and i sir thank you very much.



scince some lost mine hahahahahahaha


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jan 26 2005, 07:42 PM
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Hey Ryan does Dik need another Y-block?  I thought he said something but I can't remember?!
> [snapback]2646962[/snapback]​*


I think the Pink Monte ate it?????????? :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

Ronnie(SwitchMan)Dik. :0 

Kandy we know it looks good But What It Do??????????????????????????????? :biggrin:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

thats fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuucked up ryan


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Jan 26 2005, 09:55 PM
> *I think the Pink Monte ate it?????????? :biggrin:
> [snapback]2647044[/snapback]​*



Good to know the SMB blocks are widespread. :biggrin: But I will get that block for you dik. When do you need it by. I should have one that is 1/2" and I can just tap out to 3/4"


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KandyKutty_@Jan 26 2005, 07:10 AM
> *i think we are gonna have a good hop this year.with some clean cars,whats the status on show and go coming or not really wanna see that car in person.maybe ill give tommy a call and bug him
> [snapback]2644150[/snapback]​*


we are coming not sure still what is coming all dancers are in the same class and why should we blow our shit up me, dave, and mike for 3 days and only one of us have a chance at 500. maybe if there was real money. tommy for sure is not going he thinks its a waste of time and i am not sure if my car is going to make it


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

ya know you set somethin down for a second and it's gone, Pink monte is a double pump homie, but i'll still take the blame :cheesy:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE GODFATHER_@Jan 26 2005, 10:21 PM
> *ya know you set somethin down for a second and it's gone, Pink monte is a double pump homie, but i'll still take the blame :cheesy:
> [snapback]2647137[/snapback]​*



Oh yeah hahahahahahaha. maybe it transformed itself into a X-block. :biggrin:


----------



## law (Nov 13, 2002)

Timmmmmmaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy :wave:


----------



## law (Nov 13, 2002)

Ryaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn :wave:


----------



## law (Nov 13, 2002)

Jimmmmmmmmaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyy :wave:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

hi and stuff


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jan 27 2005, 05:20 AM
> *we are coming not sure still what is coming all dancers are in the same class and why should we blow our shit up me, dave, and mike for 3 days and only one of us have a chance at 500. maybe if there was real money. tommy for sure is not going he thinks its a waste of time and i am not sure if my car is going to make it
> [snapback]2647132[/snapback]​*



I feel ya Kandy! Do whatchu do! And Jimmy you are some good single pump competition homie! I know plenty of people have been wanting to see Joe finally get beat by somebody other than Jay... Go out there and do it! We hop for fun not money.. Unless you're nosing up! lol I got nerve. The reason I ain't hopping is because of money.. lol

And Good Job SMB!!! If ya'll need an extra hand lemme know.. Any little bit that helps on getting that regal swanging.. I wanna see ya'll come out this year! :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

i dont know if i will get joe or really dont care. dancers take money, hopping is fun. plus i have a true lrm legal single on 155-80-13 reverses so i max out in the high 40s :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jan 27 2005, 08:08 AM
> *i dont know if i will get joe or really dont care. dancers take money, hopping is fun. plus i have a true lrm legal single on 155-80-13 reverses so i max out in the high 40s :biggrin:
> [snapback]2647839[/snapback]​*


Well he has a g-body that's LRM legal on bobo's.. Oughta be a good match.. Go have fun homie! If not, I still gets to have fun watchin you act a fool in the pits as usual.. lol :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

see im old now i have changed i am not crazy anymore


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jan 27 2005, 12:17 AM
> *see im old now i have changed i am not crazy anymore
> [snapback]2647882[/snapback]​*


and he is Majestics now so we will be watching him


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

fuck that i am no crazier than you. as a matter of fact who was passed out in chicago hmmmmmmmmmmmm, wasnt me as a matter of fact i was sober


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jan 27 2005, 01:08 AM
> *i dont know if i will get joe or really dont care. dancers take money, hopping is fun. plus i have a true lrm legal single on 155-80-13 reverses so i max out in the high 40s :biggrin:
> [snapback]2647839[/snapback]​*


was that a silent statment saying that joe has big tires :uh:   :uh: if so i caught that lol. its cool jimmy you should just come leave the dancer at home bring the hopper its only a loss of one motor and not 4 motors and god knows how many noids. and ryan youll be the second to know what it do.but as of right now its doing what it does best collect dust in the garage.


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Jan 26 2005, 09:52 PM
> *yes mayne i do's needs a wizz i blizzock.  1" in3/4" out with no return port.alumini or steel which ever you see fit to use.
> 
> and i sir thank you very much.
> ...




Your Y-block is done homie. :0 :biggrin: PM me a address and you will have it by Monday.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KandyKutty_@Jan 27 2005, 08:09 AM
> *was that a silent statment saying that joe has big tires :uh:      :uh: if so  i caught that lol. its cool jimmy  you should just come leave the dancer at home bring the hopper its only a loss of one motor and not 4 motors and god knows how many noids. and ryan youll be the second to know what it do.but as of right now its doing what it does best collect dust in the garage.
> [snapback]2648720[/snapback]​*


trust me i would not bring my dancer because of no money and i wouldnt compete against mike. and no i was not making a statement against joes big ass tires i was just stating i cant go as high as some people even though i am built to lowrider rules i am still a lowrider with the rims and tires that are suppose to be on a lowrider


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

Good Jimmy lets see this Lowrider Rules car Hop At Casper.


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Jan 30 2005, 12:30 AM
> *Good Jimmy lets see this Lowrider Rules car Hop At Casper.
> [snapback]2658908[/snapback]​*



i don't think he has one.... :nono:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

i have one, it dont do shit but i have one. plus its kinda nice looking


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

layed


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

locked up


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

under the car with smooth frame


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

and at the show next to the drop


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

so yes juan i have one. by the way can i see yours :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jan 30 2005, 11:19 AM
> *so yes juan i have one. by the way can i see yours :biggrin:
> [snapback]2659664[/snapback]​*


 :0


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jan 30 2005, 10:19 AM
> *so yes juan i have one. by the way can i see yours :biggrin:
> [snapback]2659664[/snapback]​*



:dunno: ..................... :biggrin:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

sorry jimmay you will have to come to casper to see mine,it is in its final stags of frame work,will not be as nice as yours yet,i wanna beat it up first and see where it goes. :thumbsup:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

see i make mine nice first so when i fuck it up i can be really pissed


----------



## law (Nov 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jan 30 2005, 12:18 PM
> *and at the show next to the drop
> [snapback]2659662[/snapback]​*



jimmy with the promo pic :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

gotta give you props wayne, also juan dont worry i will be there i just dont know if my car will


----------



## shorty hittin 60 (Dec 28, 2002)

Hey Jimmy, it's Shorty from Hit 'Em Up...just wanted to give you props on your car!!


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

thanks shorty whats up? you going to casper? what new shit you got coming out?


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

Even if you brought the car Jimmy. Brian would not let you enter it because it would be showing up Pocket Change. :biggrin: 

So then you would have to take Truucha head on down to Preston pull up at COOL CARS. Call him out and have Juandik in the back screaming Brand New Nic. Put the Money on the hood Nic. And then Jimmy and crew go to Bob Evens for sum Bacon and Eggs Nic. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## shorty hittin 60 (Dec 28, 2002)

not much man, not sure if were going yet? I've been working on black superman, but I don't think it'll be ready this year.


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

hey wsl63 who is NIC?


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Jan 30 2005, 08:31 PM
> *Even if you brought the car Jimmy. Brian would not let you enter it because it would be showing up Pocket Change. :biggrin:
> 
> So then you would have to take Truucha head on down to Preston pull up at COOL CARS. Call him out and have Juandik in the back screaming Brand New Nic. Put the Money on the hood Nic. And then Jimmy and crew go to Bob Evens for sum Bacon and Eggs Nic. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2661459[/snapback]​*



Your the one screaming his name. :biggrin: 
I crack  my self up. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL (Feb 17, 2003)

can you register online for carl casper???


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

If you are Hopping call cool cars 1-888-266-5969. They should point you in the right direction.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

no its my man from truucha. from my way i believe what it do. sorry guys my car just looks ok it aint gonna do shit as a matter of fact im not sure if it will be done :biggrin:


----------



## rollmodel (Nov 30, 2004)

hey Jimmy, I want to see that car in person! We don't get to see em like that around here.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

well it should be there and trust me its not all that but its kinda sweet. hopefully if i can finish the trunk this week we will be ok. just lots of shit i havent tried before


----------



## rollmodel (Nov 30, 2004)

Hell thats athe best part about this addiction, I mean sport. Trying shit we've never tried before! Its even better when it works.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

yeah i am doing my own stereo install with fiberglass enclosure and some really cool rack ideas with the help and knowledge of big mike and russ. which i thank for there time


----------



## law (Nov 13, 2002)

I wanna get some pix for some hoppers and dancer features for the site at caspers.... who wants in on this ??? just do your thing during the contest and i'll do my thang. ROLL CALL ... anyone?


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

well unless something goes terribly wrong the amigo, my hardtop, bobs hearse and a bunch of fat guys will be reppin show and go. but in indy holy shit we will have fun


----------



## procustoms (Nov 12, 2002)

if you have any room for show car/hopper/dancers the amigo and jimmy's hardtop are down :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 1 2005, 06:18 AM
> *well unless something goes terribly wrong the amigo, my hardtop, bobs hearse and a bunch of fat guys will be reppin show and go. but in indy holy shit we will have fun
> [snapback]2666245[/snapback]​*




YESSSSSSSSS!!!!!! The Hardtop will represent! That's sweet as phuk! And then Ya'll gonna show ya'll's asses at Indy? Oh hell yeah I'm gonna be there! :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

yeah i hope but i just picked up a couple of customers projects today so i hope i can still get mine back together. i just got the stereo shit back together. then next is redoing hydraulics, then do some paint touch up then make sure it hops then get customer shit done, then make money and pay bills all in 3 weeks


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

awww you can do it jim i have to get my car done on a budget that probly wouldn't even feed me for a week :dunno: i am also passing on that neck brace i need to help suport my big asss head. :scrutinize:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

thats the other problem which is money but hopefully it will be all good


----------



## O DIZZLE (May 16, 2004)

hey when is casper show...what day is it ....i forgot ..


----------



## rollmodel (Nov 30, 2004)

Wayne you know Roll Models will be there. Street and radical. Rob is bringing his radical as well. The way it sounds BG is going to make bank on parts that weekend! The way it sounds they better give us more room in the pit.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

we will have our own parts


----------



## law (Nov 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rollmodel_@Feb 1 2005, 08:55 PM
> *Wayne you know Roll Models will be there. Street and radical. Rob is bringing his radical as well. The way it sounds BG is going to make bank on parts that weekend! The way it sounds they better give us more room in the pit.
> [snapback]2670669[/snapback]​*


SWEEEEET! i'm looking forward to seeing all the action.... i hope to get some good coverage. do the damn thang! (is that old?) :biggrin:


----------



## procustoms (Nov 12, 2002)

speaking of making alot of money on parts, funny how a hydraulic parts supplier is sponsering the show and makes us beat the shit out of our cars 2-3 times, personally if my truck blows up first hit i wouldnt give 30 cents for one of the motors at the show, probably wouldnt make it through a whole 90 seconds anyway on "those" motors at 72 volts, ill put my shit back in the trailer and hang out with all they guys that make this sport fun to be around


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

crap im so anxious for this show. i cant decide what night to go. guys, when should i go? friday night or saturday night???? gggggrrrrrr ~JO$H~


----------



## rollmodel (Nov 30, 2004)

Well guys we are nobodies in this game, in other words, We have to pay to play.
Manditory 3 runs, I made four last year, but it paid off. Who knows this year, If my luck is that good, I'll stop at the Casino on my way home.


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

Saturday Night that place is packed. And to all of you dancers out there you guys get the short end of the stick. We danced the Orange Mazda in street last year and Burnt 12 moters up in 3 days.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

that is why my dancer will be sitting at the shop. lucky mike got a sponsor or there would be no way we would beat the shit out of our cars 3 times for 500 for first and bullshit for 2nd and 3rd


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Feb 2 2005, 09:34 PM
> *Saturday Night that place is packed. And to all of you dancers out there you guys get the short end of the stick. We danced the Orange Mazda in street last year and Burnt 12 moters up in 3 days.
> [snapback]2676041[/snapback]​*


i wonder if they will be giving chew away again :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

Well Kandy it is Kentucky. To bad Ryan retired it justs won't be the same there is nothing like seeing the look in a ******** eye when he gets free chew.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

do you have to hop all three days or is it just on sat?


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

do hoppers need to be pre registered?


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

You have to hop 3 times but there is 4 hops 1 on friday 2 on sat and 1 on sunday.

Usually we call cool cars and let them know we are comming and pay when we get there.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Feb 4 2005, 10:35 AM
> *You have to hop 3 times but there is 4 hops 1 on friday 2 on sat and 1 on sunday.
> 
> Usually we call cool cars and let them know we are comming and pay when we get there.
> [snapback]2682318[/snapback]​*


So I could hop only on sat right or do I have to do all the days?I'm confused


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 4 2005, 09:38 AM
> *So I could hop only on sat right or do I have to do all the days?I'm confused
> [snapback]2682334[/snapback]​*



i think friday and Sat morning are "test and tune" but i think points are sat night and sunday not sure though


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

You have to hop 3 times for payout. 
But if you don't care about payout i would only hop on sat because thats when the place is packed.


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

Anybody putting money on the hood?????????????????????????
besides showandgo. :biggrin:


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

ill throw up 5 dollars.put your money on the hood n---a. what it do!!!!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## gizmoispimpin (Oct 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Feb 2 2005, 07:34 PM
> *Saturday Night that place is packed. And to all of you dancers out there you guys get the short end of the stick. We danced the Orange Mazda in street last year and Burnt 12 moters up in 3 days.
> [snapback]2676041[/snapback]​*


No shit I can feel you there!....In 94 we went & I took 2 dancers & 1 truck hopper & I went through 32 yes 32 motors that weekend God I was a fuckin Idiot!!!!That was the year that my guys along with David,Ruben & Indio from REDS were going to Beat Jay Folley the fuck down..... :angry: Damn...crazy times


----------



## Cadillac Bob (Apr 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Feb 4 2005, 10:56 AM
> *You have to hop 3 times for payout.
> But if you don't care about payout i would only hop on sat because thats when the place is packed.
> [snapback]2682406[/snapback]​*


Yeah I dont really care about the payoff myself, I just want to see the crowd on their feet when they see the Hearse get airborn :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)

yeah, the crowd saturday night is reason enogh to go... freedom hall about 2/3 rds packed...cheering..its great.........


----------



## Team SMB FAB-LAB (Apr 8, 2002)

That Place holds 19K people.....


----------



## pumpsndumps (Aug 7, 2002)

What up everyone. Well its time to hit the shop hard this weekend and become a recluse live in the shop for the entire weekend. WELD WELD WELD.........Casper is right around the corner....


----------



## rollmodel (Nov 30, 2004)

I know the money ain't shit to you big ballers, but us little guys need every penny we can get. I take the motors that survived other shows, some extra hoses, stuff like that. I end up buying cylinders, and solenoids. As far as the scores, high score wins class, no matter what day it is. Only your highest score counts.


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Bob_@Feb 4 2005, 10:46 AM
> *Yeah I dont really care about the payoff myself, I just want to see the crowd on their feet when they see the Hearse get airborn  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2682698[/snapback]​*



You need to have them dim the lights and play the Undertaker's theme music.
then have somebody jump out the back with a chainsaw and scare the shit out of everyone. :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KandyKutty_@Feb 4 2005, 10:15 AM
> *ill throw up 5 dollars.put your money on the hood n---a. what it do!!!!!!!!!!! :0
> [snapback]2682500[/snapback]​*


Take your pic of what it do.

Pink Monte "72"

Cp's "70"++++++++++++++++

Johnboy" 50"

Juandik "00"?????????????????????? :0 

Joe Dowers "50"  

Now you can put a dollar on all 5 hoods. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


SIMPLY THE BEST IN THERE TRUNKS.


----------



## Cadillac Bob (Apr 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Feb 5 2005, 12:49 PM
> *You need to have them dim the lights and play the Undertaker's theme music.
> then have somebody jump out the back with a chainsaw and scare the shit out of everyone. :biggrin:
> [snapback]2686809[/snapback]​*


Rest assured, we got something in the back for the crowd :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Feb 5 2005, 01:08 PM
> *Take your pic of what it do.
> 
> Pink Monte "72"
> ...


 :0


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Feb 5 2005, 12:08 PM
> *Take your pic of what it do.
> 
> Pink Monte "72"
> ...



:0 :biggrin:


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

so saturday night at 8:00 will probably be the best show huh? i want to see the hearse... ~JO$H~


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Feb 5 2005, 02:08 PM
> *Take your pic of what it do.
> 
> Pink Monte "72"
> ...


well since its the best well i guess?









lets just say read my signature bitches :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

i hate hydraulics


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

ill give you a facial












and some ass


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

your a freak you gonna give us face and your ass. holy shit your sick :biggrin:


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 6 2005, 12:14 AM
> *your a freak you gonna give us face and your ass. holy shit your sick :biggrin:
> [snapback]2688164[/snapback]​*


only you jimmy.but thats coming from guy when i first met him he was pulling his pants down and swinging his meat at the ladies at cruisefest.oh yeah and he was on top of acamper doing this,lol


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

so who is puting money on the hood??


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KandyKutty_@Feb 5 2005, 09:19 PM
> *only you jimmy.but thats coming from guy when i first met him he was pulling his pants down and swinging his meat at the ladies at cruisefest.oh yeah and he was on top of acamper doing this,lol
> [snapback]2688176[/snapback]​*


i would never do anything like that..........but if i did it was a luxury motorhome not a camper


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 6 2005, 12:27 AM
> *i would never do anything like that..........but if i did it was a luxury motorhome not a camper
> [snapback]2688199[/snapback]​*


correction mobile living facilitys :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 6 2005, 12:26 AM
> *so who is puting money on the hood??
> [snapback]2688197[/snapback]​*


 its gotta be someone in majestics you guys got all the paper


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KandyKutty_@Feb 5 2005, 11:50 PM
> *its gotta be someone in majestics you guys got all the paper
> [snapback]2688244[/snapback]​*


 :0 :nono:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

:biggrin: lots of paper just no money


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

the only reason i even go to the pit is so i can have three hundred and sixty degrees of louisville women around me.i love them cornfed country girls


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

i like the girls at goebels :uh: there nice :ugh:


----------



## Cadillac Bob (Apr 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 5 2005, 11:26 PM
> *so who is puting money on the hood??
> [snapback]2688197[/snapback]​*


We're putting money on the casket


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

holy shit we are all going to hell for messing with the dead


----------



## Cadillac Bob (Apr 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 6 2005, 12:10 AM
> *holy shit we are all going to hell for messing with the dead
> [snapback]2688277[/snapback]​*


Heaven doesnt want us and hell is afraid we will take over.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

i havent sleep right since you showed me the shit in the glove box at my shop the other day


----------



## Cadillac Bob (Apr 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 6 2005, 12:16 AM
> *i havent sleep right since you showed me the shit in the glove box at my shop the other day
> [snapback]2688292[/snapback]​*


Yeah, I popped the glovebox and showed Jimmy a handfull of the little death notices and funeral flags that actually came with the car and he looked like his beer curdled. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

i swear if i am in that thing when i am welding and someone taps me on the shoulder and i look and no ones there i will really freak out


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Feb 5 2005, 06:08 PM
> *Take your pic of what it do.
> 
> 
> ...


Damn juandick does 0 inches,he sucks. :biggrin: Can't wait to see what you do bro.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

thats great. oh well we may give him a break..............ahh nevermind mr 0 inches


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 6 2005, 12:24 AM
> *Damn juandick does 0 inches,he sucks. :biggrin: Can't wait to see what you do bro.
> [snapback]2688310[/snapback]​*



he for got the 1 on the 00 it will be doing 100inches :biggrin: i have been frontin this whole time i have been building a car with a reverse 4 link 4 to the nose 18 batts on 20's and airbag over hydraulic suspention :0 a relocated spring system
useing 1,2,3,and 4 ton spings in a series to prevent bottoming out and also an ejection seat, i think i have said too much so i will have too leave a few things to the imagination


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 6 2005, 12:16 AM
> *i havent sleep right since you showed me the shit in the glove box at my shop the other day
> [snapback]2688292[/snapback]​*


hey man we don't want to know about the dildos LOL keep that to your self


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 5 2005, 11:53 PM
> *:biggrin: lots of paper just no money
> [snapback]2688248[/snapback]​*


LOL man that was good LOL see your funny JIMMMMMYYYYY :cheesy:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 6 2005, 12:21 AM
> *i swear if i am in that thing when i am welding and someone taps me on the shoulder and i look and no ones there i will really freak out
> [snapback]2688303[/snapback]​*


 :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :angel: :angel:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 6 2005, 12:21 AM
> *i swear if i am in that thing when i am welding and someone taps me on the shoulder and i look and no ones there i will really freak out
> [snapback]2688303[/snapback]​*


*EVERY ONE TELL ME WHAT YOU SEE*


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

MAJESTICS winning the hops and shows this year all witht he same cars


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 6 2005, 09:54 AM
> *MAJESTICS winning the hops and shows this year all witht he same cars
> [snapback]2688775[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: your funny


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Feb 6 2005, 06:35 AM
> *he for got the 1 on the 00  it will be doing 100inches :biggrin: i have been frontin this whole time i have been building a car with a reverse 4 link 4 to the nose 18 batts on 20's and airbag over hydraulic suspention :0  a relocated spring system
> useing 1,2,3,and 4 ton spings in a series to prevent bottoming out and also an ejection seat,  i think i have said too much so i will have too leave a few things to the imagination
> [snapback]2688427[/snapback]​*


WE got something for ya baby.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

holy shit it was either jesus or charles manson


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 6 2005, 11:55 PM
> *holy shit it was either jesus or charles manson
> [snapback]2690945[/snapback]​*


you saw it ?did it freak you out LOL


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

what happend to all the swang talk


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KandyKutty_@Feb 7 2005, 09:35 AM
> *what happend to all the swang talk
> [snapback]2691612[/snapback]​*


I can't talk cus I don't have any thing


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

i seen you driving the caddy at the picnic the year before last what happened to it? i never seen it hop thought?what it do?do you know if silver is coming i hadnt seen him for a while?


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KandyKutty_@Feb 7 2005, 09:54 AM
> *i seen you driving the caddy at the picnic the year before last what happened to it? i never seen it hop thought?what it do?do you know if silver is coming i hadnt seen him for a while?
> [snapback]2691651[/snapback]​*


nothing happen to it just the oil pan was leaking but its all fixed now.Yea he might be rolling out there with me and bruce and alex I don't know what it do never put it on the stick


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 7 2005, 12:59 PM
> *nothing happen to it just the oil pan was leaking but its all fixed now.Yea he might be rolling out there with me and bruce and alex I don't know what it do never put it on the stick
> [snapback]2692067[/snapback]​*


alex is gold cutt???if so tell him he needs to bring it i want a rematch


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KandyKutty_@Feb 7 2005, 12:12 PM
> *alex is gold cutt???if so tell him he needs to bring it i want a rematch
> [snapback]2692126[/snapback]​*


he is redoing the interior and it won't be done


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

i might not make it


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 7 2005, 09:55 PM
> *i might not make it
> [snapback]2694301[/snapback]​*


Dont say that!


----------



## HiLow63 (Feb 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 7 2005, 09:55 PM
> *i might not make it
> [snapback]2694301[/snapback]​*


Dont make me drive out there, pick you up and drag you down there. :angry:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

im scared there is too much competition


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 7 2005, 10:28 PM
> *im scared there is too much competition
> [snapback]2694504[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao:


----------



## Team SMB FAB-LAB (Apr 8, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

I got my acceptance letter today! Whoo hoo! Lil Mike will be showing I guess.. problem is 2 of my bikes got accepted.. Only none of them is ready. And probally onely will be ready by the show... Decisions... Decisions... Oh, Tim and Steve-O, it's safe to say you can buy the passes from me.. It official now..


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KandyKutty_@Feb 7 2005, 12:12 PM
> *alex is gold cutt???if so tell him he needs to bring it i want a rematch
> [snapback]2692126[/snapback]​*


are you taking your cutt?If so he will be there he said the interior is almost done and he might take it :0 Just bring the crown


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KandyKutty_@Feb 7 2005, 10:12 AM
> *alex is gold cutt???if so tell him he needs to bring it i want a rematch
> [snapback]2692126[/snapback]​*


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

holy shit there goes one nose up battle


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

THAT'S WHAT IM TALKN BOUT :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

hell yeah who else is calling someone else out


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

wuts crackin' everyone, havent been on in a looooong time, BUT i got word that this Casper show might be somethin hot to check out. especially when i get a call from a friend with a lambo green cutty whos 8 hrs away callin people out on my voicemail  Thats what im talkin bout playa... that right there got me hyped. ill see if i can make it out to kick it with my outta town riderz


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

that would be cool


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Feb 9 2005, 06:54 AM
> *wuts crackin' everyone, havent been on in a looooong time, BUT i got word that this Casper show might be somethin hot to check out. especially when i get a call from a friend with a lambo green cutty whos 8 hrs away callin people out on my voicemail   Thats what im talkin bout playa... that right there got me hyped. ill see if i can make it out to kick it with my outta town riderz
> [snapback]2699118[/snapback]​*



What it is Silver? :biggrin: 

So everybody's coming out huh? Good! I'd like for this show to be pretty good! :biggrin:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

wusup lowridermike, im gonna try to make it with my club members hopefully its possible, uffin:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Feb 9 2005, 08:00 AM
> *wusup lowridermike, im gonna try to make it with my club members hopefully its possible,  uffin:
> [snapback]2699388[/snapback]​*


great! It'll be awesome to you you again plus this tyme with your club! From what I've seen one here ya'll got some dope rides! :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 8 2005, 09:26 PM
> *holy shit there goes one nose up battle
> [snapback]2698696[/snapback]​*


MAJESTICS STYLE :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lowridingmike_@Feb 8 2005, 11:54 PM
> *What it is Silver? :biggrin:
> 
> So everybody's coming out huh?  Good!  I'd like for this show to be pretty good! :biggrin:
> [snapback]2699366[/snapback]​*


JUST KEEP THE BUSY BEES AWAY lol :0


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

:0


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lowridingmike_@Feb 9 2005, 12:07 AM
> *great!  It'll be awesome to you you again plus this tyme with your club!  From what I've seen one here ya'll got some dope rides! :biggrin:
> [snapback]2699432[/snapback]​*


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

Hor far from MN?

Minneapolis, MN 55407


----------



## Koolaid (Jan 25, 2004)

i'll be there with the cutty....it prolly wont even get off the ground but i'll be there. hope to see every one else there......peace homies


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Koolaid_@Feb 9 2005, 02:44 AM
> *i'll be there with the cutty....it prolly wont even get off the ground but i'll be there. hope to see every one else there......peace homies
> [snapback]2699930[/snapback]​*


its all about what you got no matter what it do just be there and suport what you believe :0 :0 as long as it hit back bumper :0 :0 :0 if not then just show it thats cool too


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

hydraulics suck


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

dont they


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Damn I am hyped. :cheesy:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 9 2005, 07:34 AM
> *hydraulics suck
> [snapback]2700375[/snapback]​*


No...just you.
























:biggrin:


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Feb 5 2005, 02:08 PM
> *Take your pic of what it do.
> 
> Pink Monte "72"
> ...


lalo is supposed to have his caddy down there as well , supposed to be in the 45-50 range....


my son got his acceptance letter yesterday.... was getting worried as they kept saying they wernt sure if they were gonna do bikes this year....

hopefully we will also be bringing our shops boat and excursion as well, their trying to find a place for the boat..


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

who els is nosing up? I got 500 that I will put on a hood let me know if theres any taker


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

well i spent up all my money just trying to get it all back together again.like humpty dumpty and shit


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

but yo it is official rematch of the hop from trenton. i did call silver to see if i could get it crakin a few minutes later i got a call from alex tellin me lets do it.i cant wait this outta be a good one


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KandyKutty_@Feb 9 2005, 04:57 PM
> *but yo it is official rematch of the hop from trenton. i did call silver to see if i could get it crakin a few minutes later i got a call from alex tellin me lets do it.i cant wait this outta be a good one
> [snapback]2702593[/snapback]​*


Hop for the crown you got


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 9 2005, 02:17 PM
> *who els is nosing up? I got 500 that I will put on a hood let me know if theres any taker
> [snapback]2702376[/snapback]​*


you can throw it on my hood and i will take it


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 9 2005, 07:54 PM
> *you can throw it on my hood and i will take it
> [snapback]2703565[/snapback]​*


LOL it would be a payment then LOL


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 9 2005, 08:54 PM
> *you can throw it on my hood and i will take it
> [snapback]2703565[/snapback]​*


you'll prolly steal if i turn around anyways


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

thats what i mean i would take it


----------



## CaptainNasty (Nov 28, 2001)

Shit if I'm there i'm down for some nosing up. as long as your on 13's it'll be good to go


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CaptainNasty_@Feb 10 2005, 10:41 AM
> *Shit if I'm there i'm down for some nosing up.  as long as your on 13's it'll be good to go
> [snapback]2706052[/snapback]​*


uh already looking for excuses who cares if it on 13 or 14s ?man like it make a difference :uh:


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CaptainNasty_@Feb 10 2005, 11:41 AM
> *Shit if I'm there i'm down for some nosing up.  as long as your on 13's it'll be good to go
> [snapback]2706052[/snapback]​*


thats like me sayin as long as you got none factory paint ill hop you :0 how fair is that. but big tires i see is still a no no


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KandyKutty_@Feb 10 2005, 11:32 AM
> *thats like me sayin as long as you got none factory ill hop you :0  how fair is that. but big tires i see is still a no no
> [snapback]2706224[/snapback]​*


I say it all depends on the car and the inches emagine if I put 13s on my lack those things would bust and the rim would get all fuccked up and It would definatly bottom out.if your doing 30-50 ok 13s anything higer than taht fuckit do what you have to


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

alex got 14's but i aint trippin.he got a pretty clean car.i wont nose up to a straight hopper though.i cant win i acually care about my ride


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KandyKutty_@Feb 10 2005, 11:38 AM
> *alex got 14's but i aint trippin.he got a pretty clean car.i wont nose up to a straight hopper though.i cant win i acually care about my ride
> [snapback]2706258[/snapback]​*


  I think he got 13s on it now don't hold me to that but I believe there 13s  if its a rematch bring the crown LOL


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KandyKutty_@Feb 10 2005, 09:38 AM
> *alex got 14's but i aint trippin.he got a pretty clean car.i wont nose up to a straight hopper though.i cant win i acually care about my ride
> [snapback]2706258[/snapback]​*



always been 13x7


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Feb 10 2005, 01:06 PM
> *always been 13x7
> [snapback]2706410[/snapback]​*


looked like 14s to me at the time


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

nope there 13's but thats cool.hopefully i can get it done in time the intirior is dragging


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

FYI
14s give a car more ground clearance then 13s (yes, just a little more).....the same as bigger tires gives more ground clearance than smaller tires. Takes more skill on the switch or better car building ability to hop on one threes and small tires. 


Also (depending on the size of the car) 13s will usually look better. :biggrin: 14s are cool on some cars as long as the tires are respectable. 

{disclaimer--I don't have a hopper to bring to the show} :cheesy:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

ITS GOING DOWN, LIKE A PROM DRESS :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

13's on G-bodies for sure.  a Cadillac or a bigger body car I can understand.


----------



## CaptainNasty (Nov 28, 2001)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 10 2005, 11:04 AM
> *uh already looking for excuses who cares if it on 13 or 14s ?man like it make a difference :uh:
> [snapback]2706116[/snapback]​*


shit i'm not looking for excuses, i'll nose up. but 14's do make a difference especially on g-bodies. but 14's on your lac i can understand. but on a g-body thats a big no-no to me. :biggrin:


----------



## Team SMB FAB-LAB (Apr 8, 2002)

It doesn't matter if its a Caddy or Not. What's Fair is Fair... But I would like to see you guys Nose Up. 

Gotta have the Car running first


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CaptainNasty_@Feb 10 2005, 03:41 PM
> *shit i'm not looking for excuses, i'll nose up.  but 14's do make a difference especially on g-bodies.  but 14's on your lac i can understand.  but on a g-body thats a big no-no to me. :biggrin:
> [snapback]2707334[/snapback]​*


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Feb 10 2005, 12:38 PM
> *FYI
> 14s give a car more ground clearance then 13s (yes, just a little more).....the same as bigger tires gives more ground clearance than smaller tires.  Takes more skill on the switch or better car building ability to hop on one threes and small tires.
> Also (depending on the size of the car) 13s will usually look better.  :biggrin:  14s are cool on some cars as long as the tires are respectable.
> ...


OK mr. but it don't make you get more inches and I like 14's it my car and I payed for it if any one wants to buy me some rims and tires fine other wise TO EACH HIS OWN


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1LOW8TE_@Feb 10 2005, 04:26 PM
> *It doesn't matter if its a Caddy or Not.  What's Fair is Fair...  But I would like to see you guys Nose Up.
> 
> Gotta have the Car running first
> [snapback]2707498[/snapback]​*


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Feb 10 2005, 02:54 PM
> *13's on G-bodies for sure.   a Cadillac or a bigger body car I can understand.
> [snapback]2707129[/snapback]​*


 :cheesy:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

fuck it I am geting bolt ons for my next hopper


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 10 2005, 04:19 PM
> *fuck it I am geting bolt ons for my next hopper
> [snapback]2707768[/snapback]​*





:scrutinize: ...................... :nono:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 10 2005, 06:19 PM
> *fuck it I am geting bolt ons for my next hopper
> [snapback]2707768[/snapback]​*



Hell yeah. :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 9 2005, 02:17 PM
> *who els is nosing up? I got 500 that I will put on a hood let me know if theres any taker
> [snapback]2702376[/snapback]​*




I'm a TAKER!!! :biggrin:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

j gets to put the 14's off his caddy on though :thumbsup:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Feb 10 2005, 12:54 PM
> *13's on G-bodies for sure.   a Cadillac or a bigger body car I can understand.
> [snapback]2707129[/snapback]​*


well i would say a 59-64 chevy are big body cars and they are on 13s with 155-80s all day


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE GODFATHER_@Feb 10 2005, 07:31 PM
> *I'm a TAKER!!! :biggrin:
> [snapback]2708393[/snapback]​*


you against who?


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 10 2005, 07:34 PM
> *you against who?
> [snapback]2708644[/snapback]​*


Pinky vs The Caddy that everybody would like to see hop. :0 
Put some WD40 on Bruce's swith hand and lets see what it do. :biggrin: 
I know (Bruce) is getting tired of reading the hopping stick.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Feb 10 2005, 09:23 PM
> *Pinky vs The Caddy that everybody would like to see hop. :0
> Put some WD40 on Bruce's swith hand and lets see what it do. :biggrin:
> I know (Bruce) is getting tired of reading the hopping stick.
> [snapback]2708821[/snapback]​*


 :0 the caddy who said it was going to be there?


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

holy shit the caddy. no i dont think that is a good hop off. i am thinking of calling out pocket change. i dont care if its double against my single


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 10 2005, 09:26 PM
> *holy shit the caddy. no i dont think that is a good hop off. i am thinking of calling out pocket change. i dont care if its double against my single
> [snapback]2708834[/snapback]​*


 :0


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

oh yeah on 155s.


----------



## law (Nov 13, 2002)

I'll nose up wif sumbody!! Is there anyone else with NO batts in the trunk? :uh:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

mike doesnt have a trunk on the amigo so yeah we will


----------



## law (Nov 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 10 2005, 10:43 PM
> *mike doesnt have a trunk on the amigo so yeah we will
> [snapback]2708892[/snapback]​*



:biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Jimmy is going to call out pocket lint, I mean change. LOL


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

just kidding my car dont hit. ooppppppsss i forgot either does pc


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 10 2005, 09:48 PM
> *just kidding my car dont hit. ooppppppsss i forgot either does pc
> [snapback]2708916[/snapback]​*


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 10 2005, 08:26 PM
> *holy shit the caddy. no i dont think that is a good hop off. i am thinking of calling out pocket change. i dont care if its double against my single
> [snapback]2708834[/snapback]​*



Well since jimmy thinks that the Monte would get killed in the hop off. :0 Maybe you could put $500 on how hi the back end raises up. :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Feb 10 2005, 09:55 PM
> *Well since jimmy thinks that the Monte would get killed in the hop off. :0  Maybe you could put $500 on how hi the back end raises up. :biggrin:
> [snapback]2708953[/snapback]​*


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 10 2005, 08:03 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Feb 10 2005, 07:55 PM
> *Well since jimmy thinks that the Monte would get killed in the hop off. :0  Maybe you could put $500 on how hi the back end raises up. :biggrin:
> [snapback]2708953[/snapback]​*


no i dont think the monte would get killed. i think the monte is not the same type of car in the same class and i think nim would be at a disadvantage. by the way i will take the bet of 500.00 on how high it raises up. i am going to bet my money on fuckin high :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Aight Aight! So Nim agains the pink Monte??

Jimmy klownin pocket lint??? (BTW: Last time I checked I thought pocket lint was on 5.20s??)

THis oughta be good. I got like $100 on whoever can get me in the pit's hood! lol


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

nims car is apart right now. and my car dont work so i am just talking shit


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 11 2005, 06:16 AM
> *nims car is apart right now. and my car dont work so i am just talking shit
> [snapback]2709018[/snapback]​*



You're full of it! lol If Nim's car is apart it's probally getting something done to it so it'll swang at Casper or something and I've NEVER seen a car from you that didn't work except the candied 64 hardtop at Southern Showdown II with the "La Cucharatcha" (s?) horn...

And at Southern Showdown III you bought that car back and had it on the bumper! Chrome and All! Every since then I've never seen a car from you that didn't hit. Period.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

ok but this one is a single and i have never done a single. shit maybe i just forgot how to make hydraulics do shit. and nim is just coming to hang out to support the new majestics chapter


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lowridingmike_@Feb 10 2005, 10:22 PM
> *You're full of it! lol  If Nim's car is apart it's probally getting something done to it so it'll swang at Casper or something and I've NEVER seen a car from you that didn't work except the candied 64 hardtop at Southern Showdown II with the "La Cucharatcha" (s?) horn...
> 
> And at Southern Showdown III you bought that car back and had it on the bumper!  Chrome and All!  Every since then I've never seen a car from you that didn't hit.  Period.
> [snapback]2709047[/snapback]​*


my car is apart cus its for sale and I might have a buyer after it burned at chicago show I haven't touched it till now but if the potetial buyer don't buy it then its going to take me some time to put it back together


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 11 2005, 06:31 AM
> *ok but this one is a single and i have never done a single. shit maybe i just forgot how to make hydraulics do shit. and nim is just coming to hang out to support the new majestics chapter
> [snapback]2709112[/snapback]​*


Aww.. Okay.. I'll see you in a few weeks man.. And you sellin it Nim?? How much were you askin? Must have something else you wanna build? You tend to keep one or two big bodies on the bumper around.. lol


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

midwest majestics steppin up a bit this year :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

Funny Shit
Joe Dowers house called Juandik.

No really Joe called Juandiks house and dared him to build a single pump to beat his. :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

no shit, really? so is he doing it or is joe going to punk him out :biggrin: :0


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lowridingmike_@Feb 10 2005, 10:40 PM
> *Aww..  Okay..  I'll see you in a few weeks man..  And you sellin it Nim??  How much were you askin?  Must have something else you wanna build?  You tend to keep one or two big bodies on the bumper around.. lol
> [snapback]2709176[/snapback]​*


only 15,000 I have other plans but I am getting old so I think I will build a cruser next


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 10 2005, 10:51 PM
> *midwest majestics steppin up a bit this year :biggrin:
> [snapback]2709231[/snapback]​*


you know it Chicago to K.C to MO


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Feb 10 2005, 09:55 PM
> *Funny Shit
> Joe Dowers house called Juandik.
> 
> ...



I thought Joe and Juandik are best friends, he's callin out his best friend..  i would like tosee that.


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 10 2005, 09:56 PM
> *no shit, really? so is he doing it or is joe going to punk him out :biggrin:  :0
> [snapback]2709265[/snapback]​*



Well Juandik's frame is getting painted this week so it will be close. But i think we can have it ready for the show as long as his money is right. I don't think JOE could punk Mister Dik out. :0 Juan really gets on joes nerves but we have pitty on joe because he's dieabedik. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

But if joes head gets 2 big we can make cp's car single and still hit 60+. :0 


Is TRUUCHA still going???????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## gizmoispimpin (Oct 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Feb 10 2005, 09:55 PM
> *Funny Shit
> Joe Dowers house called Juandik.
> 
> ...




Yeah joe called me the other night & was heated when I told him dik said that there are bigger fish to fry....LMAO...I could just picture the look on his face :angry: So then he called him out huh????DAMN that's laff's :cheesy: Hey JIMMY say TRIXIES


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

TRIXIES, TRIXIES, TRIXIES


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Feb 11 2005, 01:42 AM
> *Well Juandik's frame is getting painted this week so it will be close. But i think we can have it ready for the show as long as his money is right. I don't think JOE could punk Mister Dik out. :0 Juan really gets on joes nerves  but we have pitty on joe because he's dieabedik. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> But if joes head gets 2 big we can make cp's car single and still hit 60+. :0
> ...


and he pee's from his arm too.this will be good lots of nosen up i cant wait.i just got word my buddy inclosed trailor might be a towing option for me i would feel like jimmy having all the money with nice trailors and shit.lol


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

SHIT what money if i finish mine i have to drive it :0


----------



## gizmoispimpin (Oct 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 11 2005, 07:34 AM
> *TRIXIES, TRIXIES, TRIXIES
> [snapback]2711083[/snapback]​*



Yes,Yes,Yes :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

so you are for sure making the trip?


----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)

i am... in a nissan altima... from florida... :biggrin:


----------



## gizmoispimpin (Oct 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 11 2005, 07:55 AM
> *so you are for sure making the trip?
> [snapback]2711120[/snapback]​*



Yes, Staying at days in I think it is??$43.00 dollars a night... :thumbsup: we are bringing a double ...But no Gremlin or biscuit...too many motors & not enough pay out for a dancer Although the biscuit probably wouldnt burn up shit ...but no dancers .i'm thinking about bringing a street cruiser to take us to trixies :biggrin: P.m. me with your cell # we'll get there fri. night about Trixie time :biggrin:


----------



## CaptainNasty (Nov 28, 2001)

damn who am i supposed to nose up against  everybody else has either already been called out or is calling someone out. well i guess if josh doesn't get his car done I can nose up with joe. I'll just have find some BIG bobo 14's to put on the regal.........


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CaptainNasty_@Feb 11 2005, 10:52 AM
> *damn who am i supposed to nose up against   everybody else has either already been called out or is calling someone out.  well i guess if josh doesn't get his car done I can nose up with joe.  I'll just have find some BIG bobo 14's to put on the regal.........
> [snapback]2711403[/snapback]​*


man just pull up to some one and start hiting switches :biggrin:


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CaptainNasty_@Feb 11 2005, 11:52 AM
> *damn who am i supposed to nose up against   everybody else has either already been called out or is calling someone out.  well i guess if josh doesn't get his car done I can nose up with joe.  I'll just have find some BIG bobo 14's to put on the regal.........
> [snapback]2711403[/snapback]​*


65468354658465/100/14 for the regal :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CaptainNasty (Nov 28, 2001)

> _Originally posted by KandyKutty_@Feb 11 2005, 11:13 AM
> *65468354658465/100/14 for the regal :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2711471[/snapback]​*


damn that looks like the size of his tires, but don't forget those standards :biggrin:


----------



## CaptainNasty (Nov 28, 2001)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 11 2005, 11:00 AM
> *man just pull up to some one and start hiting switches :biggrin:
> [snapback]2711424[/snapback]​*


yeah but the thing is they will only let people nose up once, and they put you both on the stick while nosing up. so if everybody else is nosed up already, i'll just have to hit against the stick......


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

i think i will be ready and ..joe didn't call me out but he did dare me too build a car to beat him while we were at INDY TRUCK BASH.


and suprise.........i did,as long as it works. :dunno:





ps with a v8 and 13's no paint or chrome yet though.


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Feb 11 2005, 08:54 PM
> *i think i will be ready and ..joe didn't call me out    but he did dare me too build a car to beat him while we were at INDY TRUCK BASH.
> and suprise.........i did,as long as it works. :dunno:
> ps  with a v8 and 13's  no paint or chrome yet though.
> [snapback]2713555[/snapback]​*



It will work, I have faith in the Dik. :biggrin:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Feb 11 2005, 07:55 PM
> *It will work,  I have faith in the Dik.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2713562[/snapback]​*




thats the same thing i tell my girl
:0 :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Feb 11 2005, 08:58 PM
> *thats the same thing i tell my girl
> :0  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2713571[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


We should have the Regal about 80% ready by tomorrow. All it will need is paint. :0


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

:thumbsup: allllllright.


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

jaundik will be good to hear you talk shit about your own car....


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

fuck it just bring it out shitty looking i am sure there will be alot of cars out ther e like that


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

but just remember Juan.........that car you got has a lot of history and storys in it.....and the first WESTSIDE LOWRIDER CC ride switched up and all that + the car that has almost killed me like 4 diffrent times..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 12 2005, 01:35 AM
> *fuck it just bring it out shitty looking i am sure there will be alot of cars out ther e like that
> [snapback]2714680[/snapback]​*


man i hate to bring my car out half ass but,i hate worse to go another year with out haveing a car done so i will do what i can now and more when i can.


and talk mad shit with out chrome. :biggrin: for now.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Feb 12 2005, 08:10 PM
> *man i hate to bring my car out half ass but,i hate worse to go another year with out haveing a car done so i will do what i can now and more when i can.
> and talk mad shit with out chrome. :biggrin: for now.
> [snapback]2716987[/snapback]​*


----------



## Koolaid (Jan 25, 2004)

i'm bringin mine lookin loke shit but owell......its all about the fun and hangin out


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 12 2005, 06:14 PM
> *
> [snapback]2716997[/snapback]​*


i know last year we went to casper just to hang out and then mike and dave brought there shit to southern showdown and i can definately tell you it sucked not hitting switches at a show so i say definately bring it


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

i guess we are staying at the super 8......mark rose and I made rsvp last night drunk as shit at the bar...... :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

where is the best place to stay at some of my guys are going with there wives but fuck it I need it to be cheap any one thanks.JIIIMMMMMYYYY let me know


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

hotels any one


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

we stayed the the executive the last time dont wanna spend that much this year let me know whats up


----------



## JBhydros (Sep 19, 2002)

I have a hook up at a place on Fern Valley Rd.......... ( about 3 exits from expo center ) 
I think the rates are normally 89.99 but I get a discounted rate for our company through a friend.............. let me know I can get you all the info


----------



## JBhydros (Sep 19, 2002)

its also about a 5 min drive to Trixie's
plus Waffle House.............and WC lounge all right there close :thumbsup:


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

where stayin at the Days Inn, only about 50 bucks a night.


----------



## JBhydros (Sep 19, 2002)

59.00 is what they are with my discount..............so if anyone wants to go that way let me know and I will get you the info 
they just spent 1.5 million fixin the place up so its pretty nice 
also a Outback Steak House next door to it


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

What's the dates again for the show???


----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 14 2005, 11:43 AM
> *hotels any one
> [snapback]2723045[/snapback]​*


dam bro.. i wish i had known sooner...
i could have had you stay with us on preston hwy....

but at that last minute we were going to get one bed.. then my mom decided she wanted to go with us to come up and see her family.. if she hadnt decided to go,so we got 2 beds, i would have let you split the room with us, and still got the 2 beds..


Well, i guess it is the thought that counts???

:dunno:


Good luck on getting a room....
say hey if ya see me walking around the show..


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

nim i swear i will have the name and stuff tomorrow. i have been busy trying to get these cars ready


----------



## lowperformance2 (Sep 22, 2003)

lowperformance is staying @ best western :biggrin: $55 a night 10 min from show..


----------



## lowperformance2 (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Flashlight_Deville_@Feb 14 2005, 12:42 PM
> *where stayin at the Days Inn, only about 50 bucks a night.
> [snapback]2723504[/snapback]​*


oh shit thats right we are staying w/ u jerry.. hey get ahold of me or toby to get info later man..


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rlowride_@Feb 14 2005, 08:59 PM
> *dam bro.. i wish i had known sooner...
> i could have had you stay with us on preston hwy....
> 
> ...


  YEA FOR SURE HOMIE BUT WHAT YOU LOOK LIKE?lol I am probably going to be drunk and not remember anyone again LOL just say whats up if you see me :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

i do that all the time and i feel like such a dick everyone knows me but i am always to drunk or was to drunk to remember anyones names. so please dont be offended if i dont remember your name just tell me what it is when you come up to me because i guarantee i dont remember :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 14 2005, 10:42 PM
> *i do that all the time and i feel like such a dick everyone knows me but i am always to drunk or was to drunk to remember anyones names. so please dont be offended if i dont remember your name just tell me what it is when you come up to me because i guarantee i dont remember :uh:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2726375[/snapback]​*


LOL tell me about it Its not that I am being stuck up is just that I realy don't remember LOL


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

almost!


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

its true i love talking and hanging out with everyone but unless i am around you everyday i will not remember your name. i never forget a face but i will be damned if i can remember a name. so like nim says its not that i am stuck up (well maybe a little :biggrin: ) just that i am shitty with names


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

i just wanna know whats crackin on friday night??????  and where are we stayin at???


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

go to the show drop off vehicles go check into the room walk across the street to trixies, spend an outrageous amount of money, walk to waffle house at 4 am, walk back to the room, f,,k the strippers, pass out. wake up hung over on saturday morning, go the show get drunk all over again, leave the show, go shower at the room, go eat steak, go back to room to shit, walk to trixies, repeat all steps from friday night to saturday night then drive home feeling like shit. hope this is a good breakdown for the weekend


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

I'll have that info for you guys as soon ans JIMBO gives it to me


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 14 2005, 09:21 PM
> *go to the show drop off vehicles go check into the room walk across the street to trixies, spend an outrageous amount of money, walk to waffle house at 4 am, walk back to the room, f,,k the strippers, pass out. wake up hung over on saturday morning, go the show get drunk all over again, leave the show, go shower at the room, go eat steak, go back to room to shit, walk to trixies, repeat all steps from friday night to saturday night then drive home feeling like shit.  hope this is a good breakdown for the weekend
> [snapback]2726545[/snapback]​*



Now that sounds like a good weekend!


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

as soon as my boy gets on here tonight i will give you guys the name of the hotel, its kinda a dive but we dont have to drive home from the bar


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 14 2005, 11:28 PM
> *as soon as my boy gets on here tonight i will give you guys the name of the hotel, its kinda a dive but we dont have to drive home from the bar
> [snapback]2726582[/snapback]​*


  as long as it has a clean bed and no roaches we cools and hot water LOL


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

i make no promises. JK


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 14 2005, 11:38 PM
> *i make no promises. JK
> [snapback]2726653[/snapback]​*


eeewwwww


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

well i do have to say it is in ky, i dont know if they have anything other than dives


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 14 2005, 11:40 PM
> *well i do have to say it is in ky, i dont know if they have anything other than dives
> [snapback]2726671[/snapback]​*


 :0 :0 :0 it sounds good to me man as long as we don't have to drive drunk I'm cool with that


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

nope i just get nervous at the end of the night of trying to walk across preston hwy drunk and not falling down and getting hit


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 14 2005, 11:43 PM
> *nope i just get nervous at the end of the night of trying to walk across preston hwy drunk and not falling down and getting hit
> [snapback]2726685[/snapback]​*


fuck its a hwy not a street shit we will be playing frogger LOL


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

hell yes i used to love that game


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 14 2005, 11:45 PM
> *hell yes i used to love that game
> [snapback]2726707[/snapback]​*


shit but it won't be fun getting hit by a car LOL


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

i will let you go first


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 14 2005, 11:47 PM
> *i will let you go first
> [snapback]2726726[/snapback]​*


LOL I will race you for a buck a lane


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

shit im to fat, drunk, and stupid for shit like that


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 14 2005, 11:58 PM
> *shit im to fat, drunk, and stupid for shit like that
> [snapback]2726787[/snapback]​*


fuck it I will call a taxi for that matter LOL


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

:thumbsup: that would be the shit call a cab we all get in and say take us across the street


----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)

hell yeah.. walking across preston aint no joke.... especially being drunk, with drunk strippers!!!!!!!


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 15 2005, 12:21 AM
> *go to the show drop off vehicles go check into the room walk across the street to trixies, spend an outrageous amount of money, walk to waffle house at 4 am, walk back to the room, f,,k the strippers, pass out. wake up hung over on saturday morning, go the show get drunk all over again, leave the show, go shower at the room, go eat steak, go back to room to shit, walk to trixies, repeat all steps from friday night to saturday night then drive home feeling like shit.  hope this is a good breakdown for the weekend
> [snapback]2726545[/snapback]​*


now that what you call planning ahead :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 15 2005, 12:10 AM
> *:thumbsup: that would be the shit call a cab we all get in and say take us across the street
> [snapback]2726872[/snapback]​*


come on bro if we don't get a room we aint going give me that # homie


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

sorry for me i have to work ,no casper for me  


hope everyone else has a good time :scrutinize: :wave:


----------



## Cadillac Bob (Apr 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 14 2005, 11:37 PM
> * as long as it has a clean bed and no roaches we cools and hot water LOL
> [snapback]2726647[/snapback]​*


Hey man I been to some of those Kentucky strip joints, I think you got better odds of finding a roach or two on the strippers, than in the room :uh: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## law (Nov 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Bob_@Feb 15 2005, 06:27 PM
> *Hey man I been to some of those Kentucky strip joints, I think you got better odds of finding a roach or two on the strippers, than in the room  :uh:  :uh:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2729862[/snapback]​*


thats sum funny stuff rite dere :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac Bob (Apr 3, 2003)

Jim, Nim, rooms are booked


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

thanks bob if we wait on me we probably will sleep either at the titty bar or the show


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

what? i knew it all that shit talking and aint gonna come and back it up. shit i guess joe was right :biggrin:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

well shit talkin is my game, apperetly that all i am supossed to do :dunno:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

thats sucks


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Bob_@Feb 15 2005, 05:42 PM
> *Jim, Nim, rooms are booked
> [snapback]2729929[/snapback]​*


I need aBOUT 7 OF THEM HOW many did you reserve? can I have the # I am serious if we don't get the rooms we aint going man we don't want to miss it


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Bob_@Feb 15 2005, 05:27 PM
> *Hey man I been to some of those Kentucky strip joints, I think you got better odds of finding a roach or two on the strippers, than in the room  :uh:  :uh:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2729862[/snapback]​*


LOL shit that suxs LOL


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Feb 15 2005, 05:20 PM
> *sorry for me i have to work ,no casper for me
> hope everyone else has a good time :scrutinize:  :wave:
> [snapback]2729829[/snapback]​*


awe come on like you can't take the weekend off man we were just joking man you could bring your hopper bro its ok


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KandyKutty_@Feb 15 2005, 06:47 AM
> *now that what you call planning ahead :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2727837[/snapback]​*



are you ready for the upset!!!!!lol j/k :0 :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

(KandyKutty @ Feb 15 2005, 06:47 AM)
now that what you call planning ahead


> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Feb 15 2005, 11:44 PM
> *are you ready for the upset!!!!!lol j/k  :0  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2731631[/snapback]​*


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KandyKutty_@Feb 15 2005, 06:47 AM
> *now that what you call planning ahead :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2727837[/snapback]​*


i always like to have certain things planned for my travels. and nim im sorry i dont have the number but it is the econo lodge on preston across the street from trixies


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

411 ask for the number to trixies ill stay there. ask if they have head room


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

hey nim or cut do we have any new 3x club shirts


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 16 2005, 12:43 AM
> *hey nim or cut do we have any new 3x club shirts
> [snapback]2731891[/snapback]​*


I will check  How many?


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 16 2005, 01:07 AM
> *(KandyKutty @ Feb 15 2005, 06:47 AM)
> now that what you call planning ahead
> :0  :0  :0
> [snapback]2731735[/snapback]​*


i hope your ready i cant wait.its gonna be a good one i hope you got better on the switch.no letting anyone else hop your car  i take it you got the intrior all back in thats good its a shame its all gonna fall out when you hop that car lol :biggrin:


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 16 2005, 09:13 AM
> *I will check   How many?
> [snapback]2732473[/snapback]​*


yeah im gonna need one to put on my hood while im swangin on alex :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KandyKutty_@Feb 16 2005, 08:20 AM
> *i hope your ready i cant wait.its gonna be a good one i hope you got better on the switch.no letting anyone else hop your car   i take it you got the intrior all back in  thats good its a shame its all gonna fall out when you hop that car lol :biggrin:
> [snapback]2732493[/snapback]​*


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :scrutinize: :ugh: :around: good no one is looking :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KandyKutty_@Feb 16 2005, 08:25 AM
> *yeah im gonna need one to put on my hood while im swangin on alex :biggrin:
> [snapback]2732497[/snapback]​*


that don't make sence :guns: :ugh:


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

they always put hats and shirts on the hoods of the cars that are swangin


----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 16 2005, 12:24 AM
> *i always like to have certain things planned for my travels. and nim im sorry i dont have the number but it is the econo lodge on preston across the street from trixies
> [snapback]2731817[/snapback]​*


Ha.. thats were we are staying!!!!!!! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KandyKutty_@Feb 16 2005, 08:34 AM
> *they always put hats and shirts on the hoods of the cars that are swangin
> [snapback]2732517[/snapback]​*


yea but you don't see the same club hoping against each other :uh:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rlowride_@Feb 16 2005, 08:35 AM
> *Ha.. thats were we are staying!!!!!!! :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> [snapback]2732520[/snapback]​*


do you have the #?


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 16 2005, 09:45 AM
> *yea but you don't see the same club hoping against each other :uh:
> [snapback]2732540[/snapback]​*


thats true put it on alexs' hood.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Me and the wifey will be down on Saturday. I hope to meet alot of you guys. I will were my LIL name tag. :biggrin: Where is everyone going afterwards?


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Feb 16 2005, 09:58 AM
> *Me and the wifey will be down on Saturday. I hope to meet alot of you guys. I will were my LIL name tag. :biggrin: Where is everyone going afterwards?
> [snapback]2732571[/snapback]​*


you talkin about the naked chick from ass in the grass :biggrin:


----------



## Team SMB FAB-LAB (Apr 8, 2002)

Here Bro, since nobody will give you the number

(502)966-5445 Econo Lodge on Preston Hwy!


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

really just for me but i will take 3 or 4


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by KandyKutty_@Feb 16 2005, 09:05 AM
> *you talkin about the naked chick from ass in the grass :biggrin:
> [snapback]2732577[/snapback]​*


*F L A S H* :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1LOW8TE_@Feb 16 2005, 09:11 AM
> *Here Bro, since nobody will give you the number
> 
> (502)966-5445    Econo Lodge on Preston Hwy!
> [snapback]2732592[/snapback]​*


LOL thanks bro I realy apreciate it I don't understand how someone could make a reservation and not have a # :uh: good looking out Homie :thumbsup: Thanks


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 16 2005, 09:18 AM
> *really just for me but i will take 3 or 4
> [snapback]2732619[/snapback]​*


  3 or 4 X or 3 or 4 shirts?


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

just for those who don't know JD now has pro hopper adjustable uppers so bye bye 50 here comes 60


----------



## gizmoispimpin (Oct 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Feb 16 2005, 10:17 AM
> *just for those who don't know JD now has pro hopper adjustable uppers so bye bye 50 here comes 60
> [snapback]2732928[/snapback]​*



hey Dik he had them in MIAMI 45 in...So don't tell me you cant make it.....All that shit talkin???Come on this might be your shot at least drop the car off on Fri. already charged & then come on your lunch & hit the switch & then go back to work....LOL...no for real call in sick...You can't talk all that shit & then fall off right before the show you have to see it through????


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gizmoispimpin_@Feb 16 2005, 11:25 AM
> *hey Dik he had them in MIAMI 45 in...So don't tell me you cant make it.....All that shit talkin???Come on this might be your shot at least drop the car off on Fri. already charged & then come on your lunch & hit the switch & then go back to work....LOL...no for real call in sick...You can't talk all that shit & then fall off right before the show you have to see it through????
> [snapback]2732947[/snapback]​*


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Feb 16 2005, 12:17 PM
> *just for those who don't know JD now has pro hopper adjustable uppers so bye bye 50 here comes 60
> [snapback]2732928[/snapback]​*


now you know as well as me he barley hit 50 with his non rythem havin ass.and it will prolly ass hop so bad the back of the frame will fall off.i bet the only thing holding the car together is body mounts


----------



## hoppinon (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gizmoispimpin_@Feb 16 2005, 10:25 AM
> *hey Dik he had them in MIAMI 45 in...So don't tell me you cant make it.....All that shit talkin???Come on this might be your shot at least drop the car off on Fri. already charged & then come on your lunch & hit the switch & then go back to work....LOL...no for real call in sick...You can't talk all that shit & then fall off right before the show you have to see it through????
> [snapback]2732947[/snapback]​*



Hey just get with Jimmy and go to trixies and play frogger across preston then you can definetly call in sick.


----------



## gizmoispimpin (Oct 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hoppinon_@Feb 16 2005, 10:39 AM
> *Hey just get with Jimmy and go to trixies and play frogger across preston then you can definetly call in sick.
> [snapback]2732973[/snapback]​*



Hey, good idea ,then you don't have to worry about adj. upper trailing arms....LMAO :roflmao:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KandyKutty_@Feb 16 2005, 08:05 AM
> *you talkin about the naked chick from ass in the grass :biggrin:
> [snapback]2732577[/snapback]​*


Bite me! Are you going to help push the trunk of the 4 door 64 at this show? :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac Bob (Apr 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 15 2005, 11:35 PM
> *I need aBOUT 7 OF THEM HOW many did you reserve? can I have the # I am serious if we don't get the rooms we aint going man we don't want to miss it
> [snapback]2731573[/snapback]​*


I reserved 4 for Jim and you guys total since he wasnt sure how many you would need... its the Econolodge on Preston Hwy in Louisville, (502) 966-5445


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Feb 16 2005, 12:58 PM
> *Bite me! Are you going to help push the trunk of the 4 door 64 at this show? :biggrin:
> [snapback]2733045[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: it might be there


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by gizmoispimpin_@Feb 16 2005, 11:25 AM
> *hey Dik he had them in MIAMI 45 in...So don't tell me you cant make it.....All that shit talkin???Come on this might be your shot at least drop the car off on Fri. already charged & then come on your lunch & hit the switch & then go back to work....LOL...no for real call in sick...You can't talk all that shit & then fall off right before the show you have to see it through????
> [snapback]2732947[/snapback]​*




i went from page 1 to the end and there was no shit talkin by me about my car beating anyone sooooo well see what happens from here,bro


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Bob_@Feb 16 2005, 12:09 PM
> *I reserved 4 for Jim and you guys total since he wasnt sure how many you would need... its the Econolodge on Preston Hwy in Louisville, (502) 966-5445
> [snapback]2733078[/snapback]​*


I'm going to call  1 low8te gave me the # but thanks for looking out


----------



## gizmoispimpin (Oct 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Feb 16 2005, 01:07 PM
> *i went from page 1 to the end and there was no shit talkin by me about my car beating anyone sooooo  well see what happens from here,bro
> [snapback]2733607[/snapback]​*


What are you thinkin???That's all that I've been seeing on this shit is that you are supposed to nose up with doo doo Dowers....Trying to rush to get your car done & so on ..I would personaly love to see some noseing up against Doo Doo By anyone.He seems to be running things as far as single & Lrm legal around the East coast?????3rd at Super show ??? yeah he's doin it alright!!! SSSSOOOO Get your car done & we'll all see where this goes ,bro.


----------



## gizmoispimpin (Oct 9, 2003)

You see DIK I love to stir the pot also ....sometimes just like you!!!


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

well bro what are you thinking i am trying to finish my car for me not joking smoe,and it is ok if joes car runs shit it was built by our camp so it all a win for westside :thumbsup:


----------



## gizmoispimpin (Oct 9, 2003)

your right :thumbsup: good job.....I still hope that you make it


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

thanks bro it would be great if i could make it to the show ,but being in construction right now i gotta take it as i can get it.

so maybe some one else can satisfy your urge for some one to hop against joe,i did hear you called him and told him i said there will be bigger fish to fry  who knows cp's car maybe coming there as a single if mine don't make it. :0
so don't fotget your cownbread


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KandyKutty_@Feb 16 2005, 12:39 PM
> *now you know as well as me he barley hit 50 with his non rythem havin ass.and it will prolly ass hop so bad the back of the frame will fall off.i bet the only thing holding the car together is body mounts
> [snapback]2732972[/snapback]​*


im posting this for lalo and joe since they are not online........

lalo and joe saw the posts on this and lalo said if you dont think joes car is going past 50 bring cash and lay it down, he can use more stripper money......


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hydraulicmike_@Feb 16 2005, 08:01 PM
> *im posting this for lalo and joe since they are not online........
> 
> lalo and joe saw the posts on this and lalo said if you dont think joes car is going past 50 bring cash and lay it down, he can use more stripper money......
> [snapback]2735329[/snapback]​*


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Feb 16 2005, 09:17 AM
> *just for those who don't know JD now has pro hopper adjustable uppers so bye bye 50 here comes 60
> [snapback]2732928[/snapback]​*


are those legal for lrm


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

also nim i need 3 or 4 3x shirts


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

yeah i think they are legal jimmay


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

"LaLo"

What The F--k Homes Joe yo ass lost my money. :0 Now i can't pay the Bitches. 

"Chelo"

You better give my brother his money. :0 Or you better put on a wig and dance for us homes. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KandyKutty_@Feb 16 2005, 06:20 AM
> *i hope your ready i cant wait.its gonna be a good one i hope you got better on the switch.no letting anyone else hop your car   i take it you got the intrior all back in  thats good its a shame its all gonna fall out when you hop that car lol :biggrin:
> [snapback]2732493[/snapback]​*



why you got to hate man. watch that shit really happen since im doing this shit quike so i can get it down there. all cuz you want to get served again  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :twak:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

:roflmao:


----------



## gizmoispimpin (Oct 9, 2003)

Hey fellas i'm talkin to doo doo right now & he said he's ready...fuck talkin bring $$$$$$On the hood or it's no good !!!LaLo don't get thrown out this time!!! because I'm gonna be in a g-string by midnight SAT. Hey DIK I got the cornbread.


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

seems every person that is hopping in single pump will be there on thirteens,well all most everybody  guess you gotta do whatcha gotta do






i can hear it now, fuck that dude!


----------



## HiLow63 (Feb 2, 2002)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=158882
Carl capser roll call

Ill be there :biggrin: Driving solo 12 hours to visit you guys. I NEED a pit pass so I dont have to sit up in the stands by myself. Showandgo got any extras??


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

shit i dont know if dickhead will let us get any extra but i will try and if you want to drive to detroit you can roll with us so you aint solo


----------



## HiLow63 (Feb 2, 2002)

Thats 12 hours from here! I should just fly down if I could find cheap tickets.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

not a bad idea


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

shit fucking lady was like its 110 each room what the fuck how did you guys get it for 59?did you all get the doubles or singls


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hydraulicmike_@Feb 16 2005, 09:01 PM
> *im posting this for lalo and joe since they are not online........
> 
> lalo and joe saw the posts on this and lalo said if you dont think joes car is going past 50 bring cash and lay it down, he can use more stripper money......
> [snapback]2735329[/snapback]​*


now we all know joes car does hop but the question is is he gonna be able to get it up there.the only way i would even consider hopping joe is at least small tires on the 14s.its like having two hot air ballons under the front of his car.if i gotta bottom out why dont you?????and i dont have anymore money because i have been spending it on thing like chrome powder coating strippers shit that matters to me.all my hoppin will be for fun and only on saturday.i aint going to win no money. but you know what i dont care.beside joes boys is to serious about it if i went up to him and was talkin shit i might get beat up or someshit.its all fun ill swang against joe and alex at the same time if alex is up to it.fucc it.then after that we can get in our cars and go out on the freeway and head to trixies.

peace


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Feb 16 2005, 11:38 PM
> *why you got to hate man. watch that shit really happen since im doing this shit quike so i can get it down there. all cuz you want to get served again   :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :twak:
> [snapback]2735974[/snapback]​*


i hope you do make it alex it will be fun just throw an xtra screw it the seat it will be ok. oh yeah this time you hop against5 or 6 other people then im gonna come rollin my stuff off the trailor to hope you lol.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

honestly i just use this show to get away for the weekend and making it look like business. we dont care to much about the show, sorry, but true. now lets be real people isnt lowriding about being low. how can you be low with bobos


----------



## gizmoispimpin (Oct 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 17 2005, 08:39 AM
> *honestly i just use this show to get away for the weekend and making it look like business. we dont care to much about the show, sorry, but true.  now lets be real people isnt lowriding about being low. how can you be low with bobos
> [snapback]2737403[/snapback]​*


Hey... LOLo's ,BoBo's,HoHo's,with LaLo & some TaTa's...I can't wait I'm like Mcdonalds "I'm Lovin It" :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

midwest hoppers are just like McDonalds to over 1 million served


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

doublepost


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

here we go


----------



## CaptainNasty (Nov 28, 2001)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 17 2005, 09:39 AM
> *honestly i just use this show to get away for the weekend and making it look like business. we dont care to much about the show, sorry, but true.  now lets be real people isnt lowriding about being low. how can you be low with bobos
> [snapback]2737403[/snapback]​*


see thats the difference. our cars are lowriders/hoppers joes is just a hopper......


----------



## CaptainNasty (Nov 28, 2001)

and don't get me wrong guys I have respect for joe, cus he is doing it on the lrm scene. but if i we all had some big ass tires like that i'm shure we would all be doing low 50's.......but my car is gonna be for the streets and it will probably never hop at an lrm show


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 17 2005, 09:39 AM
> *honestly i just use this show to get away for the weekend and making it look like business. we dont care to much about the show, sorry, but true.  now lets be real people isnt lowriding about being low. how can you be low with bobos
> [snapback]2737403[/snapback]​*


I got bo bos and I don't give a fuck its not like thats the only car I have that was built to hop but its broke now but If I end up keeping it it will stay on bo bo's


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CaptainNasty_@Feb 17 2005, 11:00 AM
> *and don't get me wrong guys I have respect for joe, cus he is doing it on the lrm scene.  but if i  we all had some big ass tires like that i'm shure we would all be doing low 50's.......but my car is gonna be for the streets and it will probably never hop at an lrm show
> [snapback]2737502[/snapback]​*


It won't be on the streets unless you bring me the shit I need to finish it. :0


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## gizmoispimpin (Oct 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KandyKutty_@Feb 17 2005, 09:06 AM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]2737526[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

DON'T TAKE LIFE SO SERIOUSLY BOYS ,YOU'LL NEVER GET OUT ALIVE.




damn it i can belive i have to miss all this fun.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Feb 17 2005, 11:30 AM
> *DON'T TAKE LIFE SO SERIOUSLY BOYS ,YOU'LL NEVER GET OUT ALIVE.
> damn it i can belive i have to miss all this fun.
> [snapback]2737937[/snapback]​*


just show up with out the car


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

getting the done is only half the problem i am workin in rockford il. at a nuke power plant mantance job.to far to drive on my lunch hour. :dunno:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Feb 17 2005, 12:41 PM
> *getting the done is only half the problem i am workin in rockford il. at a nuke power plant  mantance job.to far to drive on my lunch hour. :dunno:
> [snapback]2738321[/snapback]​*


that bites


----------



## lowperformance2 (Sep 22, 2003)

I GUESS THIS IS A GOOD PLACE TO POST THIS.. LOWPERFORMANCE CC IS THINKING OF HAVING A PICNIC SOMETIME THIS SUMMER IN BLOOMINGTON IN, JUST KINDA WONDERING IF WE COULD SEE HOW MANY PEOPLE WOULD COME.. THERE IS NO TROPHIES NO PLAQUES JUST BACK TO THE ROOTS OF LOWRIDING... BRING YOUR RIDE AND SOME FOOD. WE COULD HAVE A HOP OFF TALK TO OTHER CLUBS..GET TO KNOW EVERYONE.. THEN WHEN THE SUN GOES DOWN DO SOME HARD CRUSING... PLEASE IF U THINK U WOULD COME REPLY THANKS... SEE EVERYONE AT CARL...... :biggrin: 


www.lowperformance.com


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowperformance2_@Feb 17 2005, 05:57 PM
> *I GUESS THIS IS A GOOD PLACE TO POST THIS.. LOWPERFORMANCE CC IS THINKING OF HAVING A PICNIC SOMETIME THIS SUMMER IN BLOOMINGTON IN, JUST KINDA WONDERING IF WE COULD SEE HOW MANY PEOPLE WOULD COME.. THERE IS NO TROPHIES NO PLAQUES JUST BACK TO THE ROOTS OF LOWRIDING... BRING YOUR RIDE AND SOME FOOD. WE COULD HAVE A HOP OFF TALK TO OTHER CLUBS..GET TO KNOW EVERYONE.. THEN WHEN THE SUN GOES DOWN DO SOME HARD CRUSING... PLEASE IF U THINK U WOULD COME REPLY THANKS... SEE EVERYONE AT CARL......  :biggrin:
> www.lowperformance.com
> [snapback]2739998[/snapback]​*


We'll be there, no doubt..


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

where is that at is south or north indy?


----------



## lowperformance2 (Sep 22, 2003)

it is 1and a half hours south of indy..give or take


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

HOLLA! :biggrin:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

*WHO'S GOT THE HOTTEST SINGLE PUMP ON THE STREET BABY?*


WE'LL SEE WHO'S GOT THE HOTEST SINGLE AT CARL CASPER,JOE,ALEX,SHOWANDGO,
CAPTIANNASTY,OR WILL IT BE RONIE. DA DA DAAAAAA THE PLOT THICKENS.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Feb 18 2005, 02:30 PM
> *WHO'S GOT THE HOTTEST SINGLE PUMP ON THE STREET BABY?
> WE'LL SEE WHO'S GOT THE HOTEST SINGLE AT CARL CASPER,JOE,ALEX
> CAPTIANNASTY,OR WILL IT BE RONIE. DA DA DAAAAAA THE PLOT THICKENS.
> [snapback]2743860[/snapback]​*


 :0 :0 we will soon find out


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Feb 18 2005, 03:30 PM
> *WHO'S GOT THE HOTTEST SINGLE PUMP ON THE STREET BABY?
> WE'LL SEE WHO'S GOT THE HOTEST SINGLE AT CARL CASPER,JOE,ALEX
> CAPTIANNASTY,OR WILL IT BE RONIE. DA DA DAAAAAA THE PLOT THICKENS.
> [snapback]2743860[/snapback]​*



Hottest or highest, there is a difference. :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Feb 18 2005, 07:31 PM
> *Hottest or highest, there is a difference.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2745296[/snapback]​*


very true there is a difference lets say the highest :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 18 2005, 08:33 PM
> *very true there is a difference lets say the highest :biggrin:
> [snapback]2745305[/snapback]​*



Ok then I say Joe,Alex,Josh,Ronnie. In that order. :biggrin: Of course I don't know what Alex hits? Ronnie either? All just a guess. :biggrin:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

dunno we will soooooon find out.........


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

i got five bucks says joe come s in 2nd this time. 


i bet the gold cutt has somethan up his sleave.


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

why do i gotta be last shit.i bet mine is the best lookin out of all these :biggrin: 













and still hit respectable inches


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

clean!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

not to bad either


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

damn jimmy i apologize i left you out,shit


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

im not a single pump competitor i already i am only in the low 40s but its built for me and its what i wanted. so no need to apologize


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KandyKutty_@Feb 19 2005, 01:04 AM
> *clean!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]2746850[/snapback]​*


lets see the inside :0 my bad its still maroon yea real clean bro


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Feb 19 2005, 12:02 AM
> *i got five bucks says joe come s in 2nd this time.
> i bet the gold cutt has somethan up his sleave.
> [snapback]2746507[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :dunno: :dunno: :nono:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

i thought it was about the highest :dunno:


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 19 2005, 11:17 AM
> *lets see the inside :0  my bad its still maroon yea real clean bro
> [snapback]2747500[/snapback]​*


no no sir it not maroon


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

makes me want jelly with all the peanut butter


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

One less Single pump competitor to worry about now SMB will not be there.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

Why not


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KandyKutty_@Feb 19 2005, 01:51 PM
> *makes me want jelly with all the peanut butter
> [snapback]2748175[/snapback]​*


I know what you meen
Gold cutts interior


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Feb 19 2005, 11:54 AM
> *One less Single pump competitor to worry about now  SMB will not be there.
> [snapback]2748184[/snapback]​*



whats going on first juandik and now smb


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

:0


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 19 2005, 02:56 PM
> *Why not
> [snapback]2748193[/snapback]​*



Too much shit needing to be done and missing too many parts. It is just a mess and not enough time. :angry:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

this pic is from last night still working on the dash :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Feb 19 2005, 02:16 PM
> *Too much shit needing to be done and missing too many parts.  It is just a mess and not enough time. :angry:
> [snapback]2748273[/snapback]​*


I hear you bro but the cutty is in peaces too man try to work on it man


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

damn man we need to nose up to some one lets get to work on them cars people


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

im ready i still havent tested my car yet. hopefully today or tomorrow test and tune.


----------



## gizmoispimpin (Oct 9, 2003)

That gold cutt is pretty clean I like it Those seats look comffy...makes me wanna take a nap  ..No but fro real it really look's good & I do like the Interior..


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KandyKutty_@Feb 19 2005, 02:25 PM
> *im ready i still havent tested my car yet. hopefully today or tomorrow test and tune.
> [snapback]2748318[/snapback]​*


still working on the interior I think we will test it over there see what it do


----------



## gizmoispimpin (Oct 9, 2003)

So is that right Timdog your out also???Is it that far away from being ready???


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gizmoispimpin_@Feb 19 2005, 02:26 PM
> *That gold cutt is pretty clean I like it Those seats look comffy...makes me wanna take a nap  ..No but fro real it really look's good & I do like the Interior..
> [snapback]2748321[/snapback]​*


Thanks homie He has been working his ass off tring to get it ready for next weekend


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

:biggrin: i got a engine kinda


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gizmoispimpin_@Feb 19 2005, 12:26 PM
> *That gold cutt is pretty clean I like it Those seats look comffy...makes me wanna take a nap  ..No but fro real it really look's good & I do like the Interior..
> [snapback]2748321[/snapback]​*



thanks i still have to do some modifications but its coming out good.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KandyKutty_@Feb 19 2005, 02:29 PM
> *:biggrin:  i got a engine kinda
> [snapback]2748342[/snapback]​*


Looks good homie


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KandyKutty_@Feb 19 2005, 12:29 PM
> *:biggrin:  i got a engine kinda
> [snapback]2748342[/snapback]​*



nice looks good


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

look at the difference btween a V8 and a V6 DAMN :0 
*V8*









*V6*


----------



## THE RIDDLER (Dec 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Feb 19 2005, 02:54 PM
> *One less Single pump competitor to worry about now  SMB will not be there.
> [snapback]2748184[/snapback]​*




I KNOW ABOUT A CAR U DONT KNOW ABOUT !


----------



## THE RIDDLER (Dec 25, 2004)

ANYONE KNOW IF THE GUY THAT WEARS A KILT IS GOING?


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

GoldCutt the ride is looking good man, looking forward to seeing it at casper... Man maybe by this summer I will have my car back together and have a lil sumthing for you, ronnie and the other singles that will be out this year.....


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 19 2005, 03:45 PM
> *look at the difference btween a V8 and a V6 DAMN :0
> V8
> 
> ...


you know what.i wish i had ac


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

i like that serpintine belt thats luxery :thumbsup:


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 19 2005, 03:32 PM
> *Looks good homie
> [snapback]2748355[/snapback]​*


thanks ill trade you for the lac


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE RIDDLER_@Feb 19 2005, 07:32 PM
> *I KNOW ABOUT A CAR U DONT KNOW ABOUT !
> [snapback]2749258[/snapback]​*


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KandyKutty_@Feb 19 2005, 07:20 PM
> *thanks ill trade you for the lac
> [snapback]2749412[/snapback]​*


:0 :0 lets hop for titles


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

still no work going on at lugnutz :dunno: :buttkick:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

work over here


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Nice Jimmy.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

motor for those who forgot


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 19 2005, 10:13 PM
> *work over here
> [snapback]2749872[/snapback]​*


what happen with the BIG "M" BACK PLATE :biggrin:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

I heard that a certain someone changed her car from double pump to single pump...hmmmmm wonder who it is    uffin: uffin: and i wonder why


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KandyKutty_@Feb 19 2005, 04:51 PM
> *i like that serpintine belt thats luxery :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2749324[/snapback]​*



thanks im workin on more chrome and  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

no one in our camp if it was her you were speaking of? :thumbsup:


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 19 2005, 08:55 PM
> *:0  :0 lets hop for titles
> [snapback]2749517[/snapback]​*


is that fair?


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

its only fair to the person who wins. and nim that is what the plaque is for


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

what day are you guys going to trixes?


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Feb 18 2005, 10:30 PM
> *WHO'S GOT THE HOTTEST SINGLE PUMP ON THE STREET BABY?
> WE'LL SEE WHO'S GOT THE HOTEST SINGLE AT CARL CASPER,JOE,ALEX,SHOWANDGO,
> CAPTIANNASTY,OR WILL IT BE RONIE. DA DA DAAAAAA THE PLOT THICKENS.
> [snapback]2743860[/snapback]​*



Boy oh boy.. Just remember, there's always somebody who yall never thought would do anything that'll kick ass this year.. Or somebody ya'll forgot about.. I can't wait! :biggrin: I'm all shivery and shit! :cheesy:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

probably friday, saturday, and sunday :biggrin: and by the way i could care less about who got the hottest car its an excuse for me to come to ky and hang out with my boys, but car show is just so the wife doesnt ask any questions to be honest i dont know if my car will be done so who knows


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 21 2005, 07:11 AM
> *probably friday, saturday, and sunday :biggrin: and by the way i could care less about who got the hottest car its an excuse for me to come to ky and hang out with my boys, but car show is just so the wife doesnt ask any questions to be honest i dont know if my car will be done so who knows
> [snapback]2754001[/snapback]​*



Please bring that foe! You gonna make us wait till April to see it??


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

no im going to bring it but its still apart so i dont think i will be doing to much hopping and if you dont believe its still in pieces ask caddilac bob he will tell you there is no way i am going to be done


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

sounds like me. I am headed to the chrome shop in an hour, hopefully they have my shit done or that will be 2 less cars in the show


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

shit my trunk, motor interior and undercarriage are screwed and that doesnt even include the overspray and detail that needs to be done from the car sitting in the shop since september. and oh yeah i have the job of making a heavy ass hearse with a huge ass motor doe something


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

5 more days everyone got there trailors ready


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

heading towards the freeway :biggrin:


----------



## THE RIDDLER (Dec 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lowridingmike_@Feb 20 2005, 11:54 PM
> *Boy oh boy..  Just remember, there's always somebody who yall never thought would do anything that'll kick ass this year..  Or somebody ya'll forgot about..  I can't wait! :biggrin:  I'm all shivery and shit! :cheesy:
> [snapback]2753895[/snapback]​*





I REALLY CANT WAIT EITHER CAUSE I KNOW SOMEONE YA'LL DONT KNOW THAT IS GOING AND GOING TO REP!


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE RIDDLER_@Feb 21 2005, 12:54 PM
> *I REALLY CANT WAIT EITHER CAUSE I KNOW SOMEONE YA'LL DONT KNOW THAT IS GOING AND GOING TO REP!
> [snapback]2756280[/snapback]​*


Hey riddler will the two twins in your avitar be atending?


----------



## THE RIDDLER (Dec 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Feb 21 2005, 02:56 PM
> *Hey riddler will the two twins in your avitar be atending?
> [snapback]2756294[/snapback]​*



YEAH THEY MIGHT BE CUMMIN


----------



## Cadillac Bob (Apr 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 21 2005, 07:51 AM
> *shit my trunk, motor interior and undercarriage are screwed and that doesnt even include the overspray and detail that needs to be done from the car sitting in the shop since september. and oh yeah i have the job of making a heavy ass hearse with a huge ass motor doe something
> [snapback]2755305[/snapback]​*


Come on man, you make it sound like getting 5500 lbs of steel to fly through the air is difficult or something... :uh: 

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE RIDDLER_@Feb 21 2005, 03:01 PM
> *YEAH THEY MIGHT BE CUMMIN
> [snapback]2756331[/snapback]​*


i seen your other avatar did they take it off of here i liked that one better


----------



## Cadillac Bob (Apr 3, 2003)

Here we see Jim Sr. happy because the casket is actually loaded up with a couple kegs of iced down Budweiser. In case the car breaks, plan B. is to roll the casket out, hook up a tap and party in the pit. Three cheers for Show and Go!


----------



## hoppinon (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Feb 21 2005, 12:56 PM
> *Hey riddler will the two twins in your avitar be atending?
> [snapback]2756294[/snapback]​*




THEY MIGHT BE AT TRIXIES


----------



## THE RIDDLER (Dec 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KandyKutty_@Feb 21 2005, 03:10 PM
> *i seen your other avatar did they take it off of here i liked that one better
> [snapback]2756418[/snapback]​*




yeah man they done took it right off there but oh well i guess they might have thought little kids would see it


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

> yeah man they done took it right off there but oh well i guess they might have thought little kids would see it
> [snapback]2756847[/snapback]​[/quotwhere is the rest of them ill rock it on mine fucc it


----------



## lowperformance2 (Sep 22, 2003)

hey does anyone planning on crusing preston at all on sat. night.. is not i dont wanna bring my ride......


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Bob_@Feb 21 2005, 12:07 PM
> *Come on man, you make it sound like getting 5500 lbs of steel to fly through the air is difficult or something...  :uh:
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2756391[/snapback]​*


not difficult just hope we can do something i said later last year that couldnt be done by making a hearse dance we will soon see, and oh yeah the beer is ice cold in the casket


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 21 2005, 09:58 PM
> *not difficult just hope we can do something i said later last year that couldnt be done by making a hearse dance we will soon see, and oh yeah the beer is ice cold in the casket
> [snapback]2758277[/snapback]​*


you guys can drink beer out of the casket im cool
















what am i sayin i dont pass on beer :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

its all good i was freaked for a second when the casket got dropped off at the shop but i got over it


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 22 2005, 08:30 AM
> *its all good i was freaked for a second when the casket got dropped off at the shop but i got over it
> [snapback]2760150[/snapback]​*


Did you lay in it LOL you should and take a picture like that you will know what people are going to be looking at LOL just playing man I just got chills down my back thinking about it LOL you should put this on the kegs


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

yea pad that shit up with a harness to hold people in place and charge for dances.... whould have to be better than any amusement park ride!!!


----------



## gizmoispimpin (Oct 9, 2003)

No,... Better yet pull it out & lay it down & open it up ....bob sits up ...hits the switch then lays back down & closes it up ...you put the casket back in the car & then drive out  ...awsome


----------



## THE RIDDLER (Dec 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gizmoispimpin_@Feb 22 2005, 02:02 PM
> *No,... Better yet pull it out & lay it down & open it up ....bob sits up ...hits the switch then lays back down & closes it up ...you put the casket back in the car & then drive out  ...awsome
> [snapback]2760964[/snapback]​*



GIZMO THE 80'S CALLED THEY WANT THERE WORD BACK! " AWESOME" LMAO


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

well things are not looking good for me and the hardtop


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 22 2005, 10:07 PM
> *well things are not looking good for me and the hardtop
> [snapback]2763380[/snapback]​*



You sound like me. :angry:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

yeah im a little pissed but honestly i would rather get a customer taken care of then have my car finished. i have been to hundreds of shows and stuff. its more important to get the customers done


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 22 2005, 10:09 PM
> *yeah im a little pissed but honestly i would rather get a customer taken care of then have my car finished. i have been to hundreds of shows and stuff. its more important to get the customers done
> [snapback]2763713[/snapback]​*


Thats the spirit  Just save it for our pic nic I think its going to be on* JULY 31* Still working on it but it looks like thats what it is going to be so everyone save that date mark it down on your calanders I hope nothing els is going on on that date but I have to go by what the track has available


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 22 2005, 10:09 PM
> *honestly i would rather get a customer taken care of then have my car finished. i have been to hundreds of shows and stuff. its more important to get the customers done
> [snapback]2763713[/snapback]​*


those are the words of a true bussiness man putten his customers 1st instead of a silly ass car show that may not mean anything to a paying and waiting customer.


----------



## gizmoispimpin (Oct 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE RIDDLER_@Feb 22 2005, 07:41 PM
> *GIZMO THE 80'S CALLED THEY WANT THERE WORD BACK!  " AWESOME" LMAO
> [snapback]2763297[/snapback]​*




Hey riddler the 14 yer old girl in your avatar's mom called...."she wants her daughter back....she said you have to run out of candy some time"
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ROFLMAO


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

yeah you should show us the face lol i wanna see if it a youngin :0 it really dont matter cause katie got some big ass tittays (in the words of chapell)


----------



## gizmoispimpin (Oct 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KandyKutty_@Feb 23 2005, 07:10 AM
> *yeah you should show us the face lol i wanna see if it a youngin :0 it really dont matter cause katie got some big ass tittays (in the words of chapell)
> [snapback]2764843[/snapback]​*


 LOL


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

WELL since its now going to rain and snow on the way down tomarrow (after spending 8 hours detailing our truck), does anyone know if theres a car wash close to the show???????

*LOUISVILLE FORECAST FOR THURSDAY:
Tomorrow: Snow showers becoming mixed with rain later. High around 40F. Winds NNE at 5 to 10 mph. Chance of precip 70%. Snow accumulations less than one inch.*


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hydraulicmike_@Feb 23 2005, 01:30 PM
> *WELL since its now going to rain and snow on the way down tomarrow (after spending 8 hours detailing our truck), does anyone know if theres a car wash close to the show???????
> 
> LOUISVILLE FORECAST FOR THURSDAY:
> ...


We are leaving at 5 in the morning on fri.Whats the weather look like?


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

friday is supposed to be cloudy but no rain or snow


----------



## rollmodel (Nov 30, 2004)

hey nim you coming from chi?


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

:biggrin: fuck yes MAJESTICS IN FULL EFFECT well at least a few cars :biggrin: but seriously i would really like for everyone to get together and really have a great time. i am really drunk right now but all i really want to say is i love this shit with all my heart, i try to take care of people the best i can. i know there is alot of shit talking and haters in this world but i only want to hang out and have fun, lets make this a great weekend


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

We are almost ready for tommorow, except for the snow :uh:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hydraulicmike_@Feb 23 2005, 01:43 PM
> *friday is supposed to be cloudy but no rain or snow
> [snapback]2766228[/snapback]​*


  :0 :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rollmodel_@Feb 23 2005, 06:51 PM
> *hey nim you coming from chi?
> [snapback]2767582[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 23 2005, 09:14 PM
> *:biggrin:  fuck yes MAJESTICS IN FULL EFFECT well at least a few cars :biggrin: but seriously i would really like for everyone to get together and really have a great time  . i am really drunk right now but all i really want to say is i love this shit with all my heart, i try to take care of people the best i can. i know there is alot of shit talking and haters in this world but i only want to hang out and have fun, lets make this a great weekend I could not of said it better my self I hope to see every one out there and remember its not what you have its what your about so lets all have some fun and show everyone how we all have fun my modo is TO EACH IT'S OWN
> [snapback]2768047[/snapback]​*


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## law (Nov 13, 2002)

3 DAYS !!!!

Jimmy, can i get that 10 ya owe me? :cheesy: 

can a brotha get a table dance or sumfin?? :uh:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

wayne your a dick. from chris rock can a n.... get a table dance


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

can anyone tell me if theres a car wash close to the arena????


----------



## JBhydros (Sep 19, 2002)

Not real close but if you go up Phillips lane to Preston 
there are some right around there :biggrin:





> _Originally posted by hydraulicmike_@Feb 24 2005, 10:44 AM
> *can anyone tell me if theres a car wash close to the arena????
> [snapback]2770092[/snapback]​*


----------



## rollmodel (Nov 30, 2004)

We'll watch for you guys on the highway 65S I just talked to Rob from RNL hes leaving around 8:00 am. We are leaving the south side around 9:00


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

I will still be working on the Regal when you all leave your alls houses on the way down here tomorrow. :biggrin:


----------



## gizmoispimpin (Oct 9, 2003)

how are the streets on Fri. & Sat. night as far as cruisin ???I might bring the DISCO BISCUIT & a 66 to rip up the streets with ....is it worth the trouble of bringing them though????


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gizmoispimpin_@Feb 24 2005, 04:04 PM
> *how are the streets on Fri. & Sat. night as far as cruisin ???I might bring the DISCO BISCUIT & a 66 to rip up the streets with ....is it worth the trouble of bringing them though????
> [snapback]2771326[/snapback]​*



Really depends on the weather.


----------



## rollmodel (Nov 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Feb 24 2005, 02:20 PM
> *I will still be working on the Regal when you all leave your alls houses on the way down here tomorrow.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2771096[/snapback]​*




What all do you have left to do?


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rollmodel_@Feb 24 2005, 06:26 PM
> *What all do you have left to do?
> [snapback]2772053[/snapback]​*


Get it running and the brakes working right. Everything is hooked up just gotta drop the distributor down in the right place and time it. It won't be painted but fuck it. :angry:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

well we are cutting it to the wire i am home right now to put my daughter to bed and then pull an allnighter at the shop to get the hearse, amigo and my car done. see all you guys tomorrow night everyone who wants to pm me your phone numbers so i can contact you guys when we get in at about 10 tomorrow night


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 24 2005, 08:40 PM
> *well we are cutting it to the wire i am home right now to put my daughter to bed and then pull an allnighter at the shop to get the hearse, amigo and my car done.  see all you guys tomorrow night everyone who wants to pm me your phone numbers so i can contact you guys when we get in at about 10 tomorrow night
> [snapback]2772684[/snapback]​*



Sounds like us Jimmy but we only have to drive 15 minutes. :biggrin: You all be careful and see you tomorrow.


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

my car is broken might not work


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Feb 24 2005, 12:32 AM
> *We are almost ready for tommorow, except for the snow  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


snowing here too


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KandyKutty_@Feb 24 2005, 08:54 PM
> *my car is broken might not work
> [snapback]2772774[/snapback]​*



Bullshit! :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

oh yeah everyone have a safe trip


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KandyKutty_@Feb 24 2005, 08:54 PM
> *my car is broken might not work
> [snapback]2772774[/snapback]​*



Whoops yes you were right. :biggrin: Just talked to you . LOL Hope you get the hook up in Cinncy! :0


----------



## law (Nov 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 24 2005, 10:29 AM
> *wayne your a dick. from chris rock can a n.... get a table dance
> [snapback]2769861[/snapback]​*


that did it, i aint comin


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by law_@Feb 24 2005, 09:43 PM
> *that did it, i aint comin
> [snapback]2772975[/snapback]​*




WAYYYYNNNEEEEEEEEE!!! See you this weekend homie. :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KandyKutty_@Feb 24 2005, 07:55 PM
> *snowing here too
> [snapback]2772780[/snapback]​*


Damn the cutty is lookin better everytime i see it :biggrin: I hope u make it down here iw anna see what it do


----------



## law (Nov 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Feb 24 2005, 09:52 PM
> *WAYYYYNNNEEEEEEEEE!!!  See you this weekend homie.  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2773025[/snapback]​*


nope


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Feb 24 2005, 10:10 PM
> *Damn the cutty is lookin better everytime i see it  :biggrin:  I hope u make it down here iw anna see what it do
> [snapback]2773106[/snapback]​*



I guess you all got everything set up Doe?


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Feb 24 2005, 09:29 PM
> *I guess you all got everything set up Doe?
> [snapback]2773224[/snapback]​*


sorta, and i got both the Lacs back on the road without a problem.

There are already about 10 hoppers out there. Most of them are buckets so it will be nice when the out of towners roll in with some clean shit to show them how its really down


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Feb 24 2005, 10:25 PM
> *sorta, and i got both the Lacs back on the road without a problem.
> 
> There are already about 10 hoppers out there. Most of them are buckets so it will be nice when the out of towners roll in with some clean shit to show them how its really down
> [snapback]2773477[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: we are leaving at 4 in the morning


----------



## Cadillac Bob (Apr 3, 2003)

Im sure we're leaving last minute as usual... :biggrin: 

Nim, you get your rooms all hooked up then?


----------



## lowperformance2 (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 24 2005, 08:29 AM
> *wayne your a dick. from chris rock can a n.... get a table dance
> [snapback]2769861[/snapback]​*


lol chris rock aslo says there's not sex in the vip lol :roflmao:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Bob_@Feb 24 2005, 10:31 PM
> *Im sure we're leaving last minute as usual...  :biggrin:
> 
> Nim, you get your rooms all hooked up then?
> [snapback]2773509[/snapback]​*


yes sir


----------



## rollmodel (Nov 30, 2004)

Be safe everybody,see you there.


----------



## CaptainNasty (Nov 28, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Feb 24 2005, 10:25 PM
> *sorta, and i got both the Lacs back on the road without a problem.
> 
> There are already about 10 hoppers out there. Most of them are buckets so it will be nice when the out of towners roll in with some clean shit to show them how its really down
> [snapback]2773477[/snapback]​*


are you calling my ride a bucket???? :biggrin: hey just cus its not painted doesn't mean its a bucket, lol


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

well my car is fixed but im still in columbus i gotta do shit before i leave here and im on the road i should be out there by like 8 oclock


----------



## law (Nov 13, 2002)

y'all have fun now, ya hear!


----------



## gizmoispimpin (Oct 9, 2003)

Hey la are you not going??


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CaptainNasty_@Feb 25 2005, 08:25 AM
> *are you calling my ride a bucket????  :biggrin:   hey just cus its not painted doesn't mean its a bucket, lol
> [snapback]2774781[/snapback]​*


lol, NO i gurantee none of the g bodies out there yesterday had wrapped frames and they sure dont have better paint.


----------



## law (Nov 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gizmoispimpin_@Feb 25 2005, 09:42 AM
> *Hey la are you not going??
> [snapback]2774840[/snapback]​*


nope! ok i keed i keed.... im goin :biggrin:


----------



## ville83regal (Apr 27, 2003)

Anybody know what times the hop is on sat?


----------



## law (Nov 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ville83regal_@Feb 25 2005, 11:46 PM
> *Anybody know what times the hop is on sat?
> [snapback]2778419[/snapback]​*



2 and 8pm i believe


----------



## ville83regal (Apr 27, 2003)

Thanks


----------



## Unique 80 (Dec 6, 2004)

From what i heard nimster did 55 friday night and at 2pm today he did 60 WHAT THE FUK IS HE GONNA DO AT 8PM?.....GOLD CUTT did 33 Kandy cutty did 32 YOU GOT SERVED!! :0 wheres the crown at? give it to its rightful owner!
juandik put ur bumpers back on dont try to be like nene from Majestics L.A. :biggrin: 

Los Neighbors got the 4-1-1 they know whats up!
uffin: 

MAJESTICS SAID PULL UP OR SHUT UP!!!!


----------



## THE RIDDLER (Dec 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Unique 80_@Feb 26 2005, 05:36 PM
> *From what i heard nimster did 55 friday night and at 2pm  today he did 60 WHAT THE FUK IS HE GONNA DO AT 8PM?.....GOLD CUTT did 33 Kandy cutty did 32 YOU GOT SERVED!! wheres the crown at? give it to its rightful owner!
> juandik put ur bumpers back on dont try to be like nene from Majestics L.A.
> 
> ...




is that in single pump?


----------



## Unique 80 (Dec 6, 2004)

:0 I JUST FOUND OUT THAT GOLD CUTT IS GONNA NOSE UP TO KANDY CUTTY! :0


----------



## Unique 80 (Dec 6, 2004)

GOLD CUTT TOOK IT!!!! :biggrin: 
BACK BUMPER! :0 
55 INCHES! :0 
GO BIG "M"


----------



## THE RIDDLER (Dec 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Unique 80_@Feb 26 2005, 10:16 PM
> *GOLD CUTT TOOK IT!!!! :biggrin:
> BACK BUMPER! :0
> 55 INCHES! :0
> ...


yo how is that orange cutt doing?


----------



## Unique 80 (Dec 6, 2004)

which orange cutt?


----------



## THE RIDDLER (Dec 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Unique 80_@Feb 26 2005, 10:47 PM
> *which orange cutt?
> [snapback]2781868[/snapback]​*


sunkist


----------



## Unique 80 (Dec 6, 2004)

:dunno: 
sorry bro


----------



## THE RIDDLER (Dec 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Unique 80_@Feb 26 2005, 10:50 PM
> *:dunno:
> sorry bro
> [snapback]2781878[/snapback]​*


damn so joe is getting his ass served?


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Unique 80_@Feb 26 2005, 09:36 PM
> *From what i heard nimster did 55 friday night and at 2pm  today he did 60 WHAT THE FUK IS HE GONNA DO AT 8PM?.....GOLD CUTT did 33 Kandy cutty did 32 YOU GOT SERVED!!  :0  wheres the crown at? give it to its rightful owner!
> juandik put ur bumpers back on dont try to be like nene from Majestics L.A. :biggrin:
> 
> ...


What was nim hopping?And what did you expect MAJESTICS IN 2005 doing the damn thang way to go chicago MAJESTICS way to start the year.
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
[attachmentid=115507]


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Unique 80_@Feb 27 2005, 02:16 AM
> *GOLD CUTT TOOK IT!!!! :biggrin:
> BACK BUMPER! :0
> 55 INCHES! :0
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 
MAJESTICS RULES :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE RIDDLER_@Feb 26 2005, 11:20 PM
> *is that in single pump?
> [snapback]2780936[/snapback]​*


What tell me jaundik didn't have his bumpers off damn circus shit. :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2005)

props to NIM and ALEX on the hop , chi-town in the house , good job homies .


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2005)

and where the fuck are pics !!


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

i know this si gonna start some shit lol, all in fun and much respect but..... he didnt hit his own switch(gold cutty) and kandy kutty did, plus kandy kutty back bumpered bout 10 times and the gold never did i was sittin rite behind it, the gold cutty had a huge lockup and put down hard just wanted to say that, and nims car is off tha chain!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Feb 24 2005, 10:25 PM
> *sorta, and i got both the Lacs back on the road without a problem.
> 
> There are already about 10 hoppers out there. Most of them are buckets.
> [snapback]2773477[/snapback]​*


gotta start from somewhere,not everybody on yo level big $


----------



## CaptainNasty (Nov 28, 2001)

Sunkist got beat by joe by a few inches. Gold cutty did beat ronnie, but he didn't hit his own switch bruce did, but either way he took the win. Nim and the pink monte were supposed to nose up but I had to leave so not shure who won there, last i heard they had bet 5 g's. Jimmy had something wrong with his hydros so it didn't hop saturday night, saturday morning he hit in the mid 30's. I hit 31 inches after a shit load of problems, I had to take my piston pump out and hit it with a regular pump, so I guess that wasn't to bad. Juandik had bumpers on his car until saturday night and the the back bumper fell off(he had just put this car together friday morning around 6 in the morning. Nims caddy is fucking one of the sickest cars I have ever seen, same way with ronnies and jimmies, those are the way hoppers should be built, real clean. Much respect for everyone who brought out hoppers though. And hope everyone has a safe trip home!!!!


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by capriceman75_@Feb 27 2005, 04:42 AM
> *gotta start from somewhere,not everybody on yo level big $
> [snapback]2782922[/snapback]​*


Shit i dont have any $$ just dedication and hard work.


----------



## THE RIDDLER (Dec 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CaptainNasty_@Feb 27 2005, 10:20 AM
> *Sunkist got beat by joe by a few inches.  Gold cutty did beat ronnie, but he didn't hit his own switch bruce did, but either way he took the win.  Nim and the pink monte were supposed to nose up but I had to leave so not shure who won there, last i heard they had bet 5 g's.  Jimmy had something wrong with his hydros so it didn't hop saturday night, saturday morning he hit in the mid 30's.  I hit 31 inches after a shit load of problems, I had to take my piston pump out and hit it with a regular pump, so I guess that wasn't to bad.  Juandik had bumpers on his car until saturday night and the the back bumper fell off(he had just put this car together friday morning around 6 in the morning.  Nims caddy is fucking one of the sickest cars I have ever seen, same way with ronnies and jimmies, those are the way hoppers should be built, real clean.  Much respect for everyone who brought out hoppers though.  And hope everyone has a safe trip home!!!!
> [snapback]2783092[/snapback]​*


thanks man for letting me know about sunkist cause he worked on that thing for about two weeks long tring to get ready i guess we will have to get his ass ( joe ) in tampa april 3


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE RIDDLER_@Feb 27 2005, 11:16 AM
> *thanks man for letting me know about sunkist cause he worked on that thing for about two weeks long tring to get ready i guess we will have to get his ass ( joe ) in tampa april 3
> [snapback]2783155[/snapback]​*


is sunkist single or double pump?


----------



## THE RIDDLER (Dec 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 91PurplePeopleEater_@Feb 27 2005, 11:26 AM
> *is sunkist single or double pump?
> [snapback]2783166[/snapback]​*


single


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

where are the damn pics?????????????????


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

1st - Juandik's bumper fell off while working on it and after the week we had putting that bitch together....not 1 of us felt like putting that bitch back on

2nd - I had a good time seeing everyone / got to kick it with my KY homie Tim Dogg...he's good people anytime time Tim Dogg needs anything he know's westside got him....my homies max and pat UCE lima and all the UCE louisville homies....Jimmy & the majestics from chi.....it was just nice to get the cars out...and talk cars with all these guys :biggrin: 


and even though that a lot of people talk shit about carl casper......I Love it.....and when NIM and J.G. did thier thang it just reminded me of why I do this :thumbsup:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

yeah it was very cool especially just hanging out with everyone, a very relaxed atmosphere and alot of good old fun. it was cool talking with everyone on here cant wait till indy


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

I want to do it L.A. style homes,naw for real though i will get the car in shape i couldn't leave it behind after all the club members bust their ass on getting it from a frame on sunday to a almost working car on friday and still working our day jobs.

i don't think i coulda had a better time, :thumbsup:



special thanks go out to 61 impala on 3 for doing a beautiful job on the frame ,every one loved it.


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unique 80_@Feb 26 2005, 10:16 PM
> *GOLD CUTT TOOK IT!!!! :biggrin:
> BACK BUMPER! :0
> 55 INCHES! :0
> ...


now now was you there. i was i was on the back bumper 2 multiple times i just dont have the ass he got.gold cutt has a very nice ride but my car isnt on that level hydraulicly and most likely will never be.when i called alex out the last time i seen the car he had a stock lock up.maybe ill wait to see a car in person again before i go running my mouth again


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

you have nothing to worry about the car is very clean and works great for what you are going for. its come along ways in a short period of time.


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

RONDIK on the bumper with chrome undies.............. :worship:


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 27 2005, 10:43 PM
> *you have nothing to worry about the car is very clean and works great for what you are going for.  its come along ways in a short period of time.
> [snapback]2785572[/snapback]​*


jimmy love trixies



















i thought i would throw that in.oh yeah the hearsh was bangin but i think you might need some fork lift tires on the back


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

where's HYDROGURU with some pics dang it!!! :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

the monte swings so smooth that is the shit


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL (Feb 17, 2003)

[attachmentid=116125]Here is Money Mike with his Amigo


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 27 2005, 08:18 PM
> *the monte swings so smooth that is the shit
> [snapback]2785706[/snapback]​*



thanks man, loved the 64.


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL (Feb 17, 2003)

another


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE GODFATHER_@Feb 27 2005, 08:22 PM
> *thanks man, loved the 64.
> [snapback]2785731[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollmodel (Nov 30, 2004)

I guess I picked the wrong weekend to paint the truck :biggrin:


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL (Feb 17, 2003)

[attachmentid=116128]sorry pics suck....but here anyway.....here is jimmy right after the fireworks in the trunk....


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL (Feb 17, 2003)

[attachmentid=116133]

another


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL (Feb 17, 2003)

again


[attachmentid=116139]


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL (Feb 17, 2003)

[attachmentid=116142]


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

you definately are not going to get a job as a photographer :uh: :biggrin: but you are trying


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 27 2005, 11:27 PM
> *you definately are not going to get a job as a photographer :uh:  :biggrin: but you are trying
> [snapback]2785759[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL (Feb 17, 2003)

[attachmentid=116145]k


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL (Feb 17, 2003)

:biggrin: thanks to you and your butt buddy i didnt get pit passes..... next time club that fool with them kid arm fingers and i will get better pics


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

yeah he was definately not giving up any more passes but oh well whats a man to do


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL (Feb 17, 2003)

[attachmentid=116147]


----------



## Cadillac Bob (Apr 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KandyKutty_@Feb 27 2005, 09:40 PM
> *now now was you there. i was i was on the back bumper 2 multiple times i just dont have the ass he got.gold cutt has a very nice ride but my car isnt on that level hydraulicly and most likely will never be.when i called alex out the last time i seen the car he had a stock lock up.maybe ill wait to see a car in person again before i go running my mouth again
> [snapback]2785556[/snapback]​*


The other cutty might of got you on inches alone, but you had the crowd roaring for you, and your cutty was one of the most impressive overall hoppers there to me. :thumbsup:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollmodel_@Feb 27 2005, 09:24 PM
> *I guess I picked the wrong weekend to paint the truck :biggrin:
> [snapback]2785737[/snapback]​*



it's one thing to flip a truck over on it's side........but that truck did not flip on it's side that bitch jumped over onto it side.....ya'll got that bitch dialed in now....im not a big fan of car/truck dancing....but i like to watch that truck work good job guys...... :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL (Feb 17, 2003)

i guess next time i will take my truck !!!!!! my fault i didnt take it .... p.s. you need to come out them ball joint extenders so i can get it goin ... 


[attachmentid=116150]


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Bob_@Feb 27 2005, 11:33 PM
> *The other cutty might of got you on inches alone, but you had the crowd roaring for you,  and your cutty was one of the most impressive overall hoppers there to me. :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2785783[/snapback]​*


no i was suprised to see a hearse leaving the ground front and back.i really wish the tire would of held up that shit was something else.he can i get those 2 good fronts for cheap :biggrin: seriously


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL (Feb 17, 2003)

here is caddy bobs hearse in action....it did do some great moves....but as you can see i suck at taking photos one handed, while trying to watch the show from the stands :angry: 



[attachmentid=116152]


----------



## Cadillac Bob (Apr 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KandyKutty_@Feb 27 2005, 10:36 PM
> *no i was suprised to see a hearse leaving the ground front and back.i really wish the tire would of held  up that shit was something else.he can i get those 2 good fronts for cheap :biggrin: seriously
> [snapback]2785791[/snapback]​*


Were gonna put some of Joe's big ass tires on it next time and fill em with silly putty :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL (Feb 17, 2003)

i will try and zoom in on the cars as soon as i post them all.....


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

im thinkin super lock up on the hearse


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL (Feb 17, 2003)

i will try and zoom in on the cars as soon as i post them all.....


[attachmentid=116154]


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KandyKutty_@Feb 27 2005, 08:38 PM
> *im thinkin super lock up on the hearse
> [snapback]2785812[/snapback]​*


no more ideas for bob please


----------



## Cadillac Bob (Apr 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KandyKutty_@Feb 27 2005, 10:38 PM
> *im thinkin super lock up on the hearse
> [snapback]2785812[/snapback]​*


Im thinking 4 bags and 300 PSI of nitrogen in the casket next time :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## law (Nov 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE GODFATHER_@Feb 27 2005, 11:17 PM
> *where's HYDROGURU with some pics dang it!!! :biggrin:
> [snapback]2785701[/snapback]​*



Hello!!! Someone say my name???? :biggrin:


----------



## law (Nov 13, 2002)

HI kids!!! it was cool seeing who i saw and meeting who i met.


----------



## rollmodel (Nov 30, 2004)

thanks for the props, sorry I couldn't hang out with every body. I've been sick as shit all weekend. Hey Wanye tell me you got some pics of our truck :biggrin: If not heres a couple


----------



## law (Nov 13, 2002)

Hey, its me man.... I GOT DA PIX !!! hehe :biggrin: :biggrin: 

your truck did awesome!!


----------



## rollmodel (Nov 30, 2004)

Now I've just got to get the judges to see it. :biggrin: Oh well I guess that's the way it works sometimes.


----------



## law (Nov 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rollmodel_@Feb 28 2005, 12:20 AM
> *Now I've just got to get the judges to see it.  :biggrin: Oh well I guess that's the way it works sometimes.
> [snapback]2785970[/snapback]​*



well i like it,,, its powerfull as fock!! scares me...lol


----------



## rollmodel (Nov 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by law_@Feb 27 2005, 11:27 PM
> *well i like it,,, its powerfull as fock!! scares me...lol
> [snapback]2785998[/snapback]​*





Thanks again Wayne, see ya soon


----------



## law (Nov 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rollmodel_@Feb 28 2005, 12:29 AM
> *Thanks again Wayne, see ya soon
> [snapback]2786007[/snapback]​*



hey can you send me some info about your truck so i can put together a feature on it for the site?


----------



## rollmodel (Nov 30, 2004)

What do you need?


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CaptainNasty_@Feb 27 2005, 10:20 AM
> * I hit 31 inches after a shit load of problems,I had to take my piston pump out and hit it with a regular pump, so I guess that wasn't to bad.
> [snapback]2783092[/snapback]​*


Whats this I shit. LOL I give props to Westside and the Professor(CP) for helping me out all weekend you guys are what Lowriding is all about. And more props to the others in the pit that gave a helping hand with parts and such. Thanks and I had a freaking blast.


----------



## rollmodel (Nov 30, 2004)

Your regal looked good


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Feb 27 2005, 10:38 PM
> *Whats this I shit.  LOL  I give props to Westside and the Professor(CP) for helping me out all weekend you guys are what Lowriding is all about.  And more props to the others in the pit that gave a helping hand with parts and such.  Thanks and I had a freaking blast.
> [snapback]2786056[/snapback]​*



Tell'em TIM thier is no "I" in TEAM SMB :biggrin:


----------



## law (Nov 13, 2002)




----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Feb 28 2005, 12:46 AM
> *Tell'em TIM thier is no "I" in TEAM SMB  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2786101[/snapback]​*



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


And I still gotta give props to my SMB homies that helped me get this car ready leading up to the show and to 1LOW8TE for the use of the garage, tools and hands. :biggrin:


----------



## law (Nov 13, 2002)

Timmmmmaaaaayyyyyyy :cheesy:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by law_@Feb 28 2005, 12:55 AM
> *Timmmmmaaaaayyyyyyy  :cheesy:
> [snapback]2786159[/snapback]​*



WAAAYYYNNNEEEE!!!

Sorry I couldn't chat with you much I had a rough weekend.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KandyKutty_@Feb 28 2005, 02:40 AM
> *now now was you there. i was i was on the back bumper 2 multiple times i just dont have the ass he got.gold cutt has a very nice ride but my car isnt on that level hydraulicly and most likely will never be.when i called alex out the last time i seen the car he had a stock lock up.maybe ill wait to see a car in person again before i go running my mouth again
> [snapback]2785556[/snapback]​*


Well said man,no excuses thats the way to take a lose.Just come back next time higher.And oh yeah,thats what you get for messing with the big "M". :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Bob_@Feb 27 2005, 08:40 PM
> *Im thinking 4 bags and 300 PSI of nitrogen in the casket next time  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2785819[/snapback]​*


i agree 100%


----------



## law (Nov 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Feb 28 2005, 12:58 AM
> *WAAAYYYNNNEEEE!!!
> 
> Sorry I couldn't chat with you much I had a rough weekend.
> [snapback]2786179[/snapback]​*



its ok, maybe next time......... i was working anyway.....lol.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

come on wayne more pictures


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

Just got back I had a blast It was nice chilling with everybody man MID WEST STARTED THIS SHIT OUT ROGHT


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

sup drunken master


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 27 2005, 10:30 PM
> *Just got back I had a blast It was nice chilling with everybody man MID WEST STARTED THIS SHIT OUT ROGHT
> [snapback]2786375[/snapback]​*


Nim the caddy was off the hook.. I got good video of it... its very photogenic.... :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 28 2005, 12:31 AM
> *sup drunken master
> [snapback]2786379[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

beautiful


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by YellowAmigo_@Feb 28 2005, 12:34 AM
> *Nim the caddy was off the hook.. I got good video of it... its very photogenic.... :biggrin:
> [snapback]2786397[/snapback]​*


YOU GOT TO SEND ME A COPY :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 28 2005, 12:41 AM
> *beautiful
> [snapback]2786432[/snapback]​*


notice how bruce ain't hiting the switch :cheesy: no but I know some one got a pic
of the gold cutt nosing up and the caddy side by side :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

i would like one of mine also even though it didnt get up i want tosee it while its hopping


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 28 2005, 05:39 AM
> *:0  :0  :0
> [snapback]2786422[/snapback]​*


Way to go bro,i love seeing you got your cadi back out.What it do?We are going to have fun this summer.
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 28 2005, 12:54 AM
> *Way to go bro,i love seeing you got your cadi back out.What it do?We are going to have fun this summer.
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2786497[/snapback]​*


63 but there is still more room for improvement


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

shit the only improvement needed is a flexible front bumper


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 28 2005, 12:58 AM
> *shit the only improvement needed is a flexible front bumper
> [snapback]2786516[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

they are really gonna be upset in april when the secret weapon comes out


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 28 2005, 05:55 AM
> *63 but there is still more room for improvement
> [snapback]2786502[/snapback]​*


Damn bro 63 in that big body,thats just fuckin bad.Way to rep brother tell everyone i said whats up.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 28 2005, 01:01 AM
> *they are really gonna be upset in april when the secret weapon comes out
> [snapback]2786533[/snapback]​*


you know it


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 28 2005, 01:02 AM
> *Damn bro 63 in that big body,thats just fuckin bad.Way to rep brother tell everyone i said whats up.
> [snapback]2786537[/snapback]​*


I'll do that homie


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 28 2005, 12:39 AM
> *:0  :0  :0
> [snapback]2786422[/snapback]​*


LOOKING GOOD !! Glad to see it back together and swinging !props homie ...


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

good times :biggrin:


----------



## law (Nov 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KandyKutty_@Feb 28 2005, 09:39 AM
> *good times :biggrin:
> [snapback]2787301[/snapback]​*


These are the good times.... sing it with me !!! (Chic)


----------



## Team SMB FAB-LAB (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Feb 27 2005, 11:52 PM
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> And I still gotta give props to my SMB homies that helped me get this car ready leading up to the show and to 1LOW8TE for the use of the garage, tools and hands.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2786139[/snapback]​*



I was wondering where the props were... No Problem man, It made me miss the game... Sitting in the stands with two G-Bodies in the garage sucks ass


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

great show!! 
it was good to finally meet cadillac bob and see the hearse ( highlight of my weekend as my wife will not let me buy one) and the casket was off the hook ( you need to rig some hood springs on the cylinders so you can get it going faster, BUT if you go air at least that thing will be lighter as thats a heavy sumbitch :biggrin: ) , KUTTY the transformation is amazing (love the gold leaf), NIM waited a long time to see your lac and it was well worth it. Westside, Godfathers & Lalos repping Cincy with good performances as usual.

looks like a good start to the season.......


Nim playing at the Sat 2pm show


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

wheres the pic of the cutty that shut down the single pumps in casper :0 :biggrin: 
jk i had a good time evrybody showed love. ronnie you cutty is tight real clean get some ass on that cutty and we will go again and ill hit the switch next time.


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

if i raise it up it wont do this


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

alex you gotta post the pics of me kingin the cutty since you are the winner this time


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

well not evryone gets the ass to hit on the first time you just got to work at it. by the way you bringing that crown to the chicago majestics picnic so i can take it from you :biggrin:


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

you kno that pic in your avatar is a lie why dont you put the real lock up pic in there


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

thats an old pic i had before we started working on it.


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

love the ride though kutty


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

those poor wheels


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hydraulicmike_@Feb 28 2005, 01:31 PM
> *love the ride though kutty
> [snapback]2788166[/snapback]​*


thanks you can thank all the member of uce thats was at the trenton show for wearing me out about how much of a bucket my car really was


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

almost a bad time.......


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

people walked in front of my shots of the back hop......


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hydraulicmike_@Feb 28 2005, 11:42 AM
> *almost a bad time.......
> [snapback]2788215[/snapback]​*




Rondik from the door...... :thumbsup:


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

lowridingmike .... like the new additions
[attachmentid=116519]





dres bike . ( gotta remember next time to turn the turntable off to take the pic.....)
[attachmentid=116522]


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

roll overs...

[attachmentid=116529]

[attachmentid=116531]


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

raising the dead takes a new meaning :biggrin:


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

my girlfriend got some good pics of some of the cars, have to wait for the film to get developed. this was probably the best competition i've seen at casper. the nose ups on saturday night had everyone standing up and cheering. especially when the kandy cutty and the gold cutty went head to head, that shit was tight. kandy kutty planted back bumper atleast 8 times consectively after the gold cutlass quit hopping. both cars swung though and i give much respect... the roll modelz s-10 was insane, that thing flipped onto its side like it was nothing!!! my girl got a good pic of it laying on its side. jimmy's '64 was clean as fuck, damn it is a good looking car!!! performs well too! my favorite part of the saturday night show was probably when nimster and pinky were hopping side by side. why did nimster hold back for? he didn't lock up as high as he could it seemed like? that shit was wild. also when the black s-10 with the airbags almost flipped over, i was like :0 holy shit! the only thing i didnt like was all the people not hopping their own cars... i noticed the guy who owns the silver/maroon cutlass that swangs like a mother fucker hopped like 3 other peoples cars, including that regal that whoever owns on here...whats up with people not hitting their own switches??? ~JO$H~


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Feb 28 2005, 02:48 PM
> *my girlfriend got some good pics of some of the cars, have to wait for the film to get developed. this was probably the best competition i've seen at casper. the nose ups on saturday night had everyone standing up and cheering. especially when the kandy cutty and the gold cutty went head to head, that shit was tight. kandy kutty planted back bumper atleast 8 times consectively after the gold cutlass quit hopping. both cars swung though and i give much respect... the roll modelz s-10 was insane, that thing flipped onto its side like it was nothing!!! my girl got a good pic of it laying on its side. jimmy's '64 was clean as fuck, damn it is a good looking car!!! performs well too! my favorite part of the saturday night show was probably when nimster and pinky were hopping side by side. why did nimster hold back for? he didn't lock up as high as he could it seemed like? that shit was wild. also when the black s-10 with the airbags almost flipped over, i was like  :0    holy shit!  the only thing i didnt like was all the people not hopping their own cars... i noticed the guy who owns the silver/maroon cutlass that swangs like a mother fucker hopped like 3 other peoples cars, including that regal that whoever owns on here...whats up with people not hitting their own switches??? ~JO$H~
> [snapback]2788461[/snapback]​*



whoa de jevu .... isnt this exact same response in another thread??? :uh:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

Thanks for all the props guys I had a blast can't wait to meet up with everyone again :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Feb 28 2005, 11:48 AM
> *my favorite part of the saturday night show was probably when nimster and pinky were hopping side by side. why did nimster hold back for? he didn't lock up as high as he could it seemed like?
> [snapback]2788461[/snapback]​*



Because he's already killing his front bumper , but I had a great time amd looking forward to the next show>


----------



## Cadillac Bob (Apr 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 28 2005, 02:06 PM
> *Thanks for all the props guys I had a blast can't wait to meet up with everyone again :biggrin:
> [snapback]2788550[/snapback]​*


Nim, was good meeting you brother, that caddy is no joke... was good to see it out doing its thang in person! It definately earned my respect :thumbsup:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE GODFATHER_@Feb 28 2005, 02:21 PM
> *Because he's already killing his front bumper , but I had a great time amd looking forward to the next show>
> [snapback]2788616[/snapback]​*


  yea If I would of raised it all the way it would of blown it right off I like it on but shit I would love to see what it doo if I took it off :0


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Bob_@Feb 28 2005, 02:23 PM
> *Nim, was good meeting you brother, that caddy is no joke... was good to see it out doing its thang in person! It definately earned my respect :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2788630[/snapback]​*


Like wise homie got to love the herse and that casket was off the hook


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 28 2005, 01:27 PM
> * yea If I would of raised it all the way it would of blown it right off I like it on but shit I would love to see what it doo if I took it off :0
> [snapback]2788653[/snapback]​*



Damn....gotta give props for this! Looks good to see the belly in the air. :thumbsup:








Is it still 6 pumps (4 to the nose) and 16 batteries or is it switched up? 




But don't take the bumper off!!!!!  :twak: Tires look a little smaller in the air. :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy: 


And Kandy Kutty......doing the damn thing...clean on them 13s in the door! :thumbsup:


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

yeah i would definetly have to say the hopping casket was unexpected


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

thanks big pimpin


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by KandyKutty_@Feb 28 2005, 01:45 PM
> *thanks big pimpin
> [snapback]2788767[/snapback]​*



Your car came a long way.....super tight looking!!!! Guess those new prohopper pump heads work huh? :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## CP (Aug 9, 2001)

the only thing i didnt like was all the people not hopping their own cars... i noticed the guy who owns the silver/maroon cutlass that swangs like a mother fucker hopped like 3 other peoples cars, including that regal that whoever owns on here...whats up with people not hitting their own switches??? ~JO$H~
[snapback]2788461[/snapback]​[/quote]



just tring to help out a little, its not an easy thing to learn to hit the switch in front of a crowd. some of these cars are fresh out the shop, no time to practice. give them some time!!!!!


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> the only thing i didnt like was all the people not hopping their own cars... i noticed the guy who owns the silver/maroon cutlass that swangs like a mother fucker hopped like 3 other peoples cars, including that regal that whoever owns on here...whats up with people not hitting their own switches??? ~JO$H~
> [snapback]2788461[/snapback]​


just tring to help out a little, its not an easy thing to learn to hit the switch in front of a crowd. some of these cars are fresh out the shop, no time to practice. give them some time!!!!!
[snapback]2788835[/snapback]​[/quote]


Yeah Chris hopped the car I built because it was the first one I had ever built and why fuck it up the first time out if I am not good on the switch. Plus Chris is a good enough guy not to mind doing it.


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Feb 28 2005, 03:48 PM
> *Your car came a long way.....super tight looking!!!!  Guess those new prohopper pump heads work huh?  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> [snapback]2788802[/snapback]​*


thats a fact prohopper number 1


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

one question to nimster... is the body raised on your ride??? ive never seen the frame hang that low on a lac....... its a beautiful car and even beter in person.


----------



## CaptainNasty (Nov 28, 2001)

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Feb 28 2005, 01:48 PM
> * the only thing i didnt like was all the people not hopping their own cars... i noticed the guy who owns the silver/maroon cutlass that swangs like a mother fucker hopped like 3 other peoples cars, including that regal that whoever owns on here...whats up with people not hitting their own switches??? ~JO$H~
> [snapback]2788461[/snapback]​*


Trust me I can hit my own switch(see avatar), but it is completly different when there is about 600 people watching and shit, then when it is just you and 2 other people in your driveway. And Timmy sorry for all the "I" stuff, I definately meant "WE" cus it would have never happened without out my SMB buddies and my Westside Homies. We are all definately gonna have to hook up and hang out again. And a HUGE thanks to Tim for having to do all the work he did this weekend. 
But for the next time it comes out it won't be hitting in the low 30's we are shooting for the mid 50's!!!!!!


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CaptainNasty_@Feb 28 2005, 06:17 PM
> *But for the next time it comes out it won't be hitting in the low 30's we are shooting for the mid 50's!!!!!!
> [snapback]2789491[/snapback]​*



If you want this then you better get your paper stack ready to spend. I got a list for you. :0


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Feb 28 2005, 04:23 PM
> *If you want this then you better get your paper stack ready to spend.  I got a list for you. :0
> [snapback]2789509[/snapback]​*



:0 A list he says


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Feb 28 2005, 02:43 PM
> *Damn....gotta give props for this!    Looks good to see the belly in the air. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


thanks bro well its 2 to the nose but it could be switched over if I wanted to you know.shit when you have such a big heavy car fuck whats in the trunk is more of how nice it looks in the air  I got the car built to my specs and thats just to please me and I think it looks good


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hydraulicmike_@Feb 28 2005, 03:35 PM
> *one question to nimster...  is the body raised on your ride??? ive never seen the frame hang that low on a lac.......  its a beautiful car and even beter in person.
> [snapback]2789087[/snapback]​*


its from the reienforcements and the color realy makes it look lower then what it realy is


----------



## CaptainNasty (Nov 28, 2001)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Feb 28 2005, 05:23 PM
> *If you want this then you better get your paper stack ready to spend.  I got a list for you. :0
> [snapback]2789509[/snapback]​*


I'll see what I can do :biggrin:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

finally got my net up and running.....

had a good time, what a way to start off the year. Big M represented to the fullest no doubt. Majestics had the cleanest double pump radical at Casper and the Highest single pump too... like CP said though, aint nothin wrong with others hittin the switch its the car you goin up against not the person, even though the switchman does mean alot. :biggrin: Let em get used to their cars and im pretty sure the everyone will be on their own switch sooner or later. Then again some guys like watchin their cars in the air from a distant better than from the switchman view :biggrin: ive got some pics too ima try to get them on.


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 27 2005, 10:41 PM
> *YOU GOT TO SEND ME A COPY :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> [snapback]2786434[/snapback]​*


As soon as I get it over to the computer I will send you a copy


----------



## GrimHrs (Jan 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hydraulicmike_@Feb 28 2005, 01:05 PM
> *roll overs...
> 
> [attachmentid=116529]
> ...


Thanx for postin the pics.. I hadn't got around to it yet.... Great job to all that came... Great meeting alot of new people... anyone know when Jimmy's havin a show????

Drew..


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

* MAJESTICS POR VIDA! Y QUE ? DAMN THAT LOOKS GOOD HOMIE!*


----------



## CMILE$ (Apr 25, 2004)

anybody got pics of the RNL radical dancer?


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by eyecandy1n2_@Feb 27 2005, 03:08 AM
> *i know this si gonna start some shit lol, all in fun and much respect but..... he didnt hit his own switch(gold cutty) and kandy kutty did, plus kandy kutty back bumpered bout 10 times and the gold never did i was sittin rite behind it, the gold cutty had a huge lockup and put down hard just wanted to say that, and nims car is off tha chain!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :worship:
> [snapback]2782882[/snapback]​*



i got a pic of it on the bumper i believe, and the lockup was higer than stock but wasnt crazy high, kandy kutt had no ass on his ride but he a coo mofo he knows he got served and aint trippin, they(gold cutt and kandy cutt) even shook hands after and thats the way its gotta be. much props...

THIS ON THE OTHER HAND WILL START SHIT...lol...Joe from OHIO got beat by Alex's Cutty from Chicago, WITH A V-8 350, on 13'S... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: naw Joe's a cool guy who gaves props when they are deserved. Everyone had a blast , i know i did hangin out with the riders from all across the states. uffin:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hydraulicmike_@Feb 28 2005, 08:58 PM
> *lowridingmike ....  like the new additions
> [attachmentid=116519]
> dres bike . ( gotta remember next time to turn the turntable off to take the pic.....)
> ...



OMG thanks so much! I was so afraid nobody got a pic cause I need one for next car club meeting! You're a lifesaver! Watching out for me in all tyeps of ways! I gotta find some way to pay ya'll back!!!!

Oh and dre's bike was fresh!!! That' trailor with the pop out screen never ceases to amaze me... Plus the display is ALWAYS fresh! Never causght slackin.. Congrats on the 1stplace torphy and all those other awards you guys got! :biggrin:


----------



## GrimHrs (Jan 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crazycaddy85_@Feb 28 2005, 08:55 PM
> *anybody got pics of the RNLl radical dancer?
> [snapback]2790260[/snapback]​*


I got some pics of it.... I think robs wife got video...


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

highest sinlge pump at Casper this is right before it hit the Bumper..

MAJESTICS CHICAGO...


----------



## CMILE$ (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GrimHrs_@Feb 28 2005, 07:58 PM
> *I got some pics of it.... I think robs wife got video...
> [snapback]2790276[/snapback]​*


how did it do?


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

MAJESTICS CADILLAC DOUBLE PUMP RADICAL...


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

CLOSE CALL...


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

BUMPER.....


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

KANDY KUTT DOIN HIS THANG....


----------



## GrimHrs (Jan 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crazycaddy85_@Feb 28 2005, 09:00 PM
> *how did it do?
> [snapback]2790286[/snapback]​*


considering he took it back to a 4 pump and is not used to it... it did quite well... I can't believe Clint finally fliped our truck.. That was definatly worth goin to casper.. We broke the hell out of it... gonna have to work hard to get it ready for Indy lowrider.. Now we just gotta get teh cutty on it's roof.... LOL... Mikey didn't do bad for his 2nd time on teh switch.... If you want pics of robs truck let me know I got 16 of em... I got a ton of the pink monte. I got pics of the head 2 head kandy cutty and gold cutty,Joes regal,our car and truck( a ton of these), Jimmy's casket and hurst, The amigo,Jimmy's 64, and maybe a couple of others...

Drew..


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Feb 28 2005, 10:16 PM
> *BUMPER.....
> [snapback]2790310[/snapback]​*


i think i still see a little light under there :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

WOOOOOW THEM BIG INCHES... IS THAT A BIG ASS CADILLAC WITH BUMPER.PAINT.AND CHROME DOIN THOSE INCHES... :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KandyKutty_@Feb 28 2005, 08:20 PM
> *i think i still see a little light under there :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2790326[/snapback]​*


THATS THE CAR REACHIN FOR THE HEAVENS :biggrin:


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GrimHrs_@Feb 28 2005, 10:19 PM
> *considering he took it back to a 4 pump and is not used to it... it did quite well... I can't believe Clint finally fliped our truck.. That was definatly worth goin to casper.. We broke the hell out of it... gonna have to work hard to get it ready for Indy lowrider.. Now we just gotta get teh cutty on it's roof.... LOL... Mikey didn't do bad for his 2nd time on teh switch.... If you want pics of robs truck let me know  I got 16 of em... I got a ton of the pink monte. I got pics of the head 2 head kandy cutty and gold cutty,Joes regal,our car and truck( a ton of these), Jimmy's casket and hurst, The amigo,Jimmy's 64, and maybe a couple of others...
> 
> Drew..
> [snapback]2790322[/snapback]​*


battle of the big meats :biggrin:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

THE BEST PART OF THE WHOLE WEEKEND WAS WHEN WE ALL GOT TO WITNESS LOUISVILLE BIGGEST ALL TIME SELLIN HIP HOP ARTIST..

GIVE IT UP FOR  BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO BOOOOOOOOOO BOOOOOOOOOO 

:biggrin:


----------



## GrimHrs (Jan 15, 2005)

Yeah if anyone needs pics and I have em... I got no prob sending em to you guys.... I took like 400 on the hydro comp.. and another 100 or so of the Hero truck if anyone needs those .... actully I just looked some of the pics of the hurst are blurry... I'll see what I can do...


----------



## MightyFineFiftyNine (Feb 24, 2004)

Lol, yeah BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Mar 1 2005, 02:20 AM
> *WOOOOOW THEM BIG INCHES... IS THAT A BIG ASS CADILLAC WITH BUMPER.PAINT.AND CHROME DOIN THOSE INCHES... :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> [snapback]2790327[/snapback]​*


FUUUUUUUUUUK :0 :0 :0 

What up brother,god damn you all put it down,why you gotta do it like that. :biggrin: Even if the g-body was higher in my book you guys won it's way harder in a big lac!!!!And whats up with the cutty,way better than last year.Hold it down bro.Way to rep the MAJESTICS fo sho-----How you like that washington????????????????????????????????????The M in the house. :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Mar 1 2005, 02:12 AM
> *MAJESTICS CADILLAC DOUBLE PUMP RADICAL...
> [snapback]2790298[/snapback]​*


NOW THATS CADILLAC PIMPIN.Big "M" all day nim,you guys put it down.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Mar 1 2005, 02:14 AM
> *CLOSE CALL...
> [snapback]2790304[/snapback]​*


MAJESTICS ----------NEXT--------NEXT---------NEXT
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

all i gotta say is wait its only gonna get better


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

*<span style=\'color:blue\'>BIG " M " !!!!!!!!!* </span>


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

great weekend i had doubts about the lac from the summer but damn that bitch is working. i am going to make a sponge front bumper though


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Feb 28 2005, 10:41 PM
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>BIG  " M " !!!!!!!!! </span>
> 
> 
> ...


ll i gotta say is big inches full exaust i likes that


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KandyKutty_@Feb 28 2005, 08:39 PM
> *all i gotta say is wait its only gonna get better
> [snapback]2790435[/snapback]​*


HOW'D YOU KNOW??? :biggrin:


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Feb 28 2005, 10:30 PM
> *THE BEST PART OF THE WHOLE WEEKEND WAS WHEN WE ALL GOT TO WITNESS LOUISVILLE BIGGEST ALL TIME SELLIN HIP HOP ARTIST..
> 
> GIVE IT UP FOR  BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO BOOOOOOOOOO BOOOOOOOOOO
> ...



that was some funny shit right there
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

I think the big M and the big W did thier thing this past weekend. :biggrin: But I know it is hard to get that big ass Caddy up.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hydraulicmike_@Feb 28 2005, 07:45 PM
> *that was some funny shit right there
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2790472[/snapback]​*


if yall got beef you can come and see me, believe that. maybe if someone didnt sponsor buckshot the hydraulic competitors would be more happy, instead of some white guy with i will have to say not much talent. fuckers were buying the cd though.


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)




----------



## law (Nov 13, 2002)




----------



## rollmodel (Nov 30, 2004)

Nice pic law


----------



## law (Nov 13, 2002)

I see alot of CCE this, Reds that, and truucha but it would be nice to see some HYDROGURU.COM stickers on some of these hoppers. CP is the only one that reppasents.... thx CP


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by law_@Feb 28 2005, 08:24 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...



U GOT A PIC OF MY RIDE BECAUSE I WASNT ABLE TO GET ANY GOOD PICS OF IT.


----------



## GrimHrs (Jan 15, 2005)

Hey wayne.. get us the stickers or the font that you want used.... Roll Models Has no problems putting your site on our rides... It would have looked good on the roof when we flipped.... We'll get some on for Indy ....


----------



## rollmodel (Nov 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by law_@Feb 28 2005, 10:28 PM
> *I see alot of CCE this, Reds that, and truucha but it would be nice to see some HYDROGURU.COM stickers on some of these hoppers.  CP is the only one that reppasents.... thx CP
> [snapback]2790714[/snapback]​*



Get us some in the mail we'll rep


----------



## law (Nov 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Feb 28 2005, 11:29 PM
> *U GOT A PIC OF MY RIDE BECAUSE I WASNT ABLE TO GET ANY GOOD PICS OF IT.
> [snapback][/snapback]​*


im sure i do... i'll be updating wensday


----------



## lowperformance2 (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Feb 28 2005, 08:30 PM
> *THE BEST PART OF THE WHOLE WEEKEND WAS WHEN WE ALL GOT TO WITNESS LOUISVILLE BIGGEST ALL TIME SELLIN HIP HOP ARTIST..
> 
> GIVE IT UP FOR  BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO BOOOOOOOOOO BOOOOOOOOOO
> ...


DAMMM I MISSED THIS WHAT HAPPEDNED??? PLEASE EXPLAIN.. ANYONE HEARD OF RUFF SIDE PLAYERS?? FROM JEFFERSONVILLE?? NOW THEY KNOW HOW TO RAP.... THEY ARE COMING TO RAP AT OUR LOWRIDER PICNIC.. THIS SUMMER WHOS GONNA BE THERE?? CRUSING HOPPING AND DAMM GOOD BBQ..


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowperformance2_@Mar 1 2005, 06:41 AM
> *DAMMM I MISSED THIS WHAT HAPPEDNED??? PLEASE EXPLAIN.. ANYONE HEARD OF RUFF SIDE PLAYERS?? FROM JEFFERSONVILLE?? NOW THEY KNOW HOW TO RAP.... THEY ARE COMING TO RAP AT OUR LOWRIDER PICNIC.. THIS SUMMER  WHOS GONNA BE THERE??      CRUSING HOPPING AND DAMM GOOD BBQ..
> [snapback]2790768[/snapback]​*



Don't know what to say...

Bukshot got booed off stage.. And I mean the whole damn stadium was booing his ass.. Now haystack is a lil better... But the sinple fact is he would'nt be so bad if he wasn't at EVERY CAR SHOW doing the SAME SONGS... Cahnge it up and stop wrecking it every year at SOuthern SHowdown when we're trying to nose up and call muh fuckers out and you won't get booed... Perhaps.. There's a few out there that are cold with it, but as of now, he's not one.. Now Haystak, he just might go somewhere... With a little work though.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by law_@Feb 28 2005, 08:28 PM
> *I see alot of CCE this, Reds that, and truucha but it would be nice to see some HYDROGURU.COM stickers on some of these hoppers.  CP is the only one that reppasents.... thx CP
> [snapback]2790714[/snapback]​*


pay me :biggrin: just like my other sponsors do :uh:


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Feb 28 2005, 08:16 PM
> *BUMPER.....
> [snapback]2790310[/snapback]​*











WHO'S RIDE ?


----------



## law (Nov 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 28 2005, 11:59 PM
> *pay me :biggrin: just like my other sponsors do :uh:
> [snapback]2790825[/snapback]​*


thats funny


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

if you post good shots of my car right now everyone of our cars will have one on for free and maybe even a ride to tampa. not for free of course :biggrin:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Feb 28 2005, 08:59 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MINE(ALEX) REPPIN' MAJESTICS CHICAGO... SINGLE PUMP  :biggrin:


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Feb 28 2005, 10:05 PM
> *MINE REPPIN' MAESTICS CHICAGO... SINGLE PUMP
> [snapback]2790859[/snapback]​*


TIGHT HOMIE , HAVE WE MET YET.


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 28 2005, 09:04 PM
> *if you post good shots of my car right now everyone of our cars will have one on for free and maybe even a ride to tampa. not for free of course :biggrin:
> [snapback]2790857[/snapback]​*


I SECOND THAT MOTION


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

yeah and the rest of the midwest majestics too


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Feb 28 2005, 09:06 PM
> *TIGHT HOMIE , HAVE WE MET YET.
> [snapback]2790870[/snapback]​*



YEA WE MET AT BLACK SUNDAY. IM THE MEXICAN IN THE BACKROUND WEARING THE BLUE SHIRT. :biggrin:


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Feb 28 2005, 09:05 PM
> *MINE(ALEX)  REPPIN' MAJESTICS CHICAGO... SINGLE PUMP  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2790859[/snapback]​*


Alex man the carlooked damn good at Caspers.... I gonna get mine back together soon maybe we can nose em up this year and give me a shot at that single pump title... :biggrin:


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

oops double post


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by YellowAmigo_@Feb 28 2005, 09:11 PM
> *Alex man the carlooked damn good at Caspers.... I gonna get mine back together soon maybe we can nose em up this year and give me a shot at that single pump title... :biggrin:
> [snapback]2790907[/snapback]​*



ILL GIVE YOU SHOT AT THE TITLE


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

:0


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 28 2005, 09:22 PM
> *:0
> [snapback]2790934[/snapback]​*



CANT WAIT FOR INDY.......


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

no shit it will be a good show for us


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

May have to get the car done earlier then expected... Indy is in April right???


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

yes the end of april


----------



## law (Nov 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by YellowAmigo_@Mar 1 2005, 12:26 AM
> *May have to get the car done earlier then expected... Indy is in April right???
> [snapback]2790967[/snapback]​*



mine wont be done


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

why not


----------



## law (Nov 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Mar 1 2005, 12:35 AM
> *why not
> [snapback]2790990[/snapback]​*


actually it might be,,, with a lil help from a westsider


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

oh ok it better be


----------



## law (Nov 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Mar 1 2005, 12:39 AM
> *oh ok it better be
> [snapback]2791013[/snapback]​*



hehe ,,, not looking forward to gasing up a thirsty v8 tho.. ahh the memories...


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

come on puss. if that is a true statement i am going to kill you


----------



## SuperMan (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rollmodel_@Feb 27 2005, 08:59 PM
> *thanks for the props, sorry I couldn't hang out with every body. I've been sick as shit all weekend. Hey Wanye tell me you got some pics of our truck :biggrin: If not heres a couple
> [snapback]2785881[/snapback]​*



WUZ TRUCHA THERE TO CATCH DIZ ACTION--


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Feb 28 2005, 06:41 PM
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>BIG  " M " !!!!!!!!! </span>
> 
> 
> ...


tight ass pic   :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: big m


----------



## SQUASH (Jan 16, 2003)

i just wanted to say good job to every1 there except the air bullshit i aint diggin that much.all the show and go cars were bad ass especially the 64.both of the cutys that nosed up.As far as every1 talkin shit about people not hittin their own switch i got more respect for some 1 who builds their own cars and handsoff the switch then some1 who pays to have their car built and hits their own.As far as buckshot getin booed that shit was wrong i thought he was gona cry but he does need to quit showin up at car shows and doing the same songs,and whats up with him and haystack both singin over their own tracks and missing all kinda words.if theyd quit rap to the beat only they could maybe get some respect


----------



## Fernando (Aug 2, 2002)

I was really surprised to see how many people showed up this year. I had a good time. Met some some new people talked to old friends. Thats shit was cool. Like 35 entries in the hop. I am motivated now. Seems like the scene is picking back up. Might have to fuck around and put something together. :biggrin: Thanks wayne for the publicity. Seems like im in more then half of your pics. Love the caddy NIm, seeing that big ass car swangin, gave me goose bumps.


----------



## gizmoispimpin (Oct 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 28 2005, 08:57 PM
> *if yall got beef you can come and see me, believe that. maybe if someone didnt sponsor buckshot the hydraulic competitors would be more happy, instead of some white guy with i will have to say not much talent. fuckers were buying the cd though.
> [snapback]2790556[/snapback]​*



No shit huh Jimmy.????Buckwhat???Damn he got clowned in his own home town WTF????


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Nothing like pulling a good two wheel! :biggrin:


----------



## gizmoispimpin (Oct 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SuperMan_@Feb 28 2005, 10:56 PM
> *WUZ TRUCHA THERE TO CATCH DIZ ACTION--
> [snapback]2791087[/snapback]​*




NOPE did not see him what happened???? :uh:


----------



## gizmoispimpin (Oct 9, 2003)

I see you lookin DAVEY :biggrin:


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Mar 1 2005, 12:10 AM
> *YEA WE MET AT BLACK SUNDAY. IM THE MEXICAN IN THE BACKROUND WEARING THE BLUE SHIRT. :biggrin:
> [snapback]2790900[/snapback]​*


looks like a chicano mac 10


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

:biggrin: thats a pretty good description and weird your kidding me a mexican with a blue majestics shirt on no way


----------



## TOWN CAR92 (Jan 30, 2003)

orange caddy :0 :0 ...i didnt know he swing that motherfucker!! looked like you guys had a nice hop off


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KandyKutty_@Feb 28 2005, 09:20 PM
> *i think i still see a little light under there :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2790326[/snapback]​*


That only means its going to get higher :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 28 2005, 09:34 PM
> *NOW THATS CADILLAC PIMPIN.Big "M" all day nim,you guys put it down.
> [snapback]2790405[/snapback]​*


  foe show homie It was fun hanging out with everyone there man It was all about puting on a show you know it wasn't about who beat who this time I had a balst


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Feb 28 2005, 11:24 PM
> *CANT WAIT FOR INDY.......
> [snapback]2790952[/snapback]​*


NOT A INDY AT THE MAJESTICS PICNIC


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Fernando_@Mar 1 2005, 03:23 AM
> *I was really surprised to see how many people showed up this year. I had a good time. Met some some new people talked to old friends. Thats shit was cool. Like 35 entries in the hop. I am motivated now. Seems like the scene is picking back up. Might have to fuck around and put something together. :biggrin: Thanks wayne for the publicity. Seems like im in more then half of your pics. Love the caddy NIm, seeing that big ass car swangin, gave me goose bumps.
> [snapback]2791819[/snapback]​*


tHANKS HOMIE


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TOWN CAR92_@Mar 1 2005, 09:02 AM
> *orange caddy :0  :0 ...i didnt know he swing that motherfucker!!    looked like  you guys had a nice hop off
> [snapback]2792259[/snapback]​*


Hell yea it was fun and worth it it was getting boring so I said why not :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KandyKutty_@Mar 1 2005, 08:27 AM
> *looks like a chicano mac 10
> [snapback]2792142[/snapback]​*


Some dude came up to him an asked him for his autograph and I said can't you see the man is eating let him enjoy his lunch :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TOWN CAR92 (Jan 30, 2003)

can u put a pic of your setup, didnt know it has 6 pumps


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Feb 28 2005, 09:54 PM
> *I think the big M and the big W did thier thing this past weekend.  :biggrin:  But I know it is hard to get that big ass Caddy up.
> [snapback]2790538[/snapback]​*


I ONLY DID IT TO SHUT ALL THESE HATERS UP :biggrin: BUT LET ME TELL YOU SOMETHING THAT ONLY JUST OPENED UP A CAN OF WORMS :0 AS YOU CAN RECALL IT DID NOT HIT BACK BUMPER AND THAT IS WHAT WE WERE HOPING IT WOULD DO SO I GUESS ITS BACK TO THE DRAWING BOARDS AND SEE WHAT WE COULD GET OUT OF HER :biggrin:


----------



## Unique 80 (Dec 6, 2004)

NIMSTER FROM THE LOOKS OF IT U DID SHUT THE HATERS UP!!!!!


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Unique 80_@Mar 1 2005, 10:30 AM
> *NIMSTER FROM THE LOOKS OF IT U DID SHUT THE HATERS UP!!!!!
> [snapback]2792524[/snapback]​*


Yea I hope it did  you missed out a good show homie what a way to start out the year :biggrin: YOU CAN'T FUCK WITH THE MID WEST AND IF YOU DO THERE WILL BE A LINE OF CARS FROM ALL OVER THE MID WEST READY TO GIVE SOME :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TOWN CAR92_@Mar 1 2005, 10:24 AM
> *can u put  a pic of  your setup, didnt know it has 6 pumps
> [snapback]2792513[/snapback]​*


DON'T HAVE ANY HOMIE


----------



## Unique 80 (Dec 6, 2004)

2005 MIDWEST GONNA BLOW UP! 
yeah nimster i know i missed out on a good show u dont have to rub it in 
you know if i could have i would have gone pero i had to work and u know
why im working but for sure i will be at ur picnic NO DOUBT!


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

i dont care if the lac didnt hit the bumper that big bitch was swangin no doubt about that :biggrin: much props go to the big m for reppin chi town to the fullest. oh and tell mac one o i said what up


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fernando_@Mar 1 2005, 03:23 AM
> *I was really surprised to see how many people showed up this year. I had a good time. Met some some new people talked to old friends. Thats shit was cool. Like 35 entries in the hop. I am motivated now. Seems like the scene is picking back up. Might have to fuck around and put something together. :biggrin: Thanks wayne for the publicity. Seems like im in more then half of your pics. Love the caddy NIm, seeing that big ass car swangin, gave me goose bumps.
> [snapback]2791819[/snapback]​*


I have to agree with you, Louisville is going back old school, I think its what we need!


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Mar 1 2005, 09:57 AM
> *I have to agree with you, Louisville is going back old school, I think its what we need!
> [snapback]2792611[/snapback]​*


Amen! seems like after the fast and the furious movies...most of louisville turned into riceville.


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Mar 1 2005, 11:08 AM
> *Amen! seems like after the fast and the furious movies...most of louisville turned into riceville.
> [snapback]2792640[/snapback]​*


Thats exactly what happend, I think the lowrider movement is comming back though! I know Im selling alot more 13's and 14's now.


----------



## Immortal Cutty (Apr 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KandyKutty_@Mar 1 2005, 10:54 AM
> *i dont care if the lac didnt hit the bumper that big bitch was swangin no doubt about that :biggrin:  much props go to the big m for reppin chi town to the fullest. oh and tell mac one o i said what up
> [snapback]2792601[/snapback]​*



congrads to all the winners wish i was in the pit with you all but $$ ran short but it
s ok i had a great time showing :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

Cris And Bruce The Real Marithon Hoppers Of The MidWest. :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Tell Jeff to sell me that battery charger so I can actually charge my batteries once and awhile, I can't find them anywhere!!!


----------



## lowperformance2 (Sep 22, 2003)

I DOONT FEEL BAD FOR BUCKSHOT ME AND MY BUDDY WERE AT CRUSIEFEST LAST YEAR AND SOMEONE JUST WANTED TO TALK TO HIM WELL BUCKSHOT TURNED AROUND HE KNOCKED HIM THE FUCK OUT FOR NO REASON,, IT WAS LIKE THE FRIDAY MOVIE THIS DUDE WAS AIR BORN.. AND HE REALLY GOT KNOCKED THE FUCK OUT.. {BUCK HAD TO USE BRASS KNUCKLES} :0


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KandyKutty_@Mar 1 2005, 10:54 AM
> *i dont care if the lac didnt hit the bumper that big bitch was swangin no doubt about that :biggrin:  much props go to the big m for reppin chi town to the fullest. oh and tell mac one o i said what up
> [snapback]2792601[/snapback]​*


LOL I let him know homie


----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)

the show was awsome......
nims caddy was great.. if i had the extra 15grrrrrrr, i would have taken that car home...
louisville was a very good show... strong turnout.. i was glad i drove up from florida... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rlowride_@Mar 1 2005, 04:34 PM
> *the show was awsome......
> nims caddy was great.. if i had the extra 15grrrrrrr, i would have taken that car home...
> louisville was a very good show... strong turnout.. i was glad i drove up from florida... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2794266[/snapback]​*


you should have said whats up.wait was that you in the econo lodge on the second floor?


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by law_@Feb 28 2005, 09:28 PM
> *I see alot of CCE this, Reds that, and truucha but it would be nice to see some HYDROGURU.COM stickers on some of these hoppers.  CP is the only one that reppasents.... thx CP
> [snapback]2790714[/snapback]​*



well seems how WESTSIDE LOWRIDERS CC has been reppin HYDROGURU.COM
for about 7 or 8 years now and CP & Marcum are the only 2 u gave stickers 2....well it sounds like u need to start passing out some stickers thier BUDDY!!!!! :0

(NOTE: WHO'S LOGO IS IN MY AVY)

<--------- :dunno:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 1 2005, 09:34 AM
> * YOU CAN'T FUCK WITH THE MID WEST AND IF YOU DO THERE WILL BE A LINE OF CARS FROM ALL OVER THE MID WEST READY TO GIVE SOME :biggrin:
> [snapback]2792531[/snapback]​*




That's what the fuck im talking bout :thumbsup:


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by law_@Feb 28 2005, 09:38 PM
> *actually it might be,,, with a lil help from a westsider
> [snapback]2791007[/snapback]​*


you will never get it done.....
Fly trapped in the garage forever!!!!!
I have heard of trailer queens but never a garage queen..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## law (Nov 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Mar 1 2005, 07:52 PM
> *well seems how WESTSIDE LOWRIDERS CC has been reppin HYDROGURU.COM
> for about 7 or 8 years now and CP & Marcum are the only 2 u gave stickers 2....well it sounds like u need to start passing out some stickers thier BUDDY!!!!! :0
> 
> ...



Ya know if the stickers werent soo expencive i'd pass them out like government cheeze. But thats not in the budget so those of you who can purchase them on your own do so, it will be appreciated.


----------



## law (Nov 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by YellowAmigo_@Mar 1 2005, 09:26 PM
> *you will never get it done.....
> Fly trapped in the garage forever!!!!!
> I have heard of trailer queens but never a garage queen..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2795280[/snapback]​*



In '05 - DONT CALL IT A COME BACK, I'VE BEEN HERE FOR YEARS !!! :biggrin:


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by law_@Mar 1 2005, 09:43 PM
> *Ya know if the stickers werent soo expencive i'd pass them out like government cheeze. But thats not in the budget so those of you who can purchase them on your own do so, it will be appreciated.
> [snapback]2795308[/snapback]​*


hell you want them to go ahead and finish your car while their at it too :biggrin: 









j/p


----------



## law (Nov 13, 2002)

uh huh :uh:


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 1 2005, 10:34 AM
> *Yea I hope it did  you missed out a good show homie what a way to start out the year :biggrin: YOU CAN'T FUCK WITH THE MID WEST AND IF YOU DO THERE WILL BE A LINE OF CARS FROM ALL OVER THE MID WEST READY TO GIVE SOME :biggrin:
> [snapback]2792531[/snapback]​*


good way to put it NIM , bout time the MIDWEST gets more RESPECT . 

And once gain Props to you and all the Homies for swinging their rides , gonna be a fun summer , wish i could have made it ,


----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 1 2005, 04:42 PM
> *you should have said whats up.wait was that you in the econo lodge on the second floor?
> [snapback]2794332[/snapback]​*


that was me, taking the lady to the hospital..


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rlowride_@Mar 2 2005, 06:13 AM
> *that  was me, taking the lady to the hospital..
> [snapback]2796857[/snapback]​*


yea man wish we had more time to chill


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HULK_@Mar 2 2005, 05:18 AM
> *good way to put it NIM , bout time the MIDWEST gets more RESPECT .
> 
> And once gain Props to you and all the Homies for swinging their rides , gonna be a fun summer , wish i could have made it ,
> ...


Thanks again bro yea I didn't think it was going to be that good but it was great


----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 2 2005, 07:30 AM
> *yea man wish we had more time to chill
> [snapback]2796906[/snapback]​*


shit, thats cool, i wasnt there to try and bother any one though.. i was a spectator... and your car is bad....... plus spending 4 hours in the emergency room didnt help my weekend either! lol


----------



## CP (Aug 9, 2001)

hey law, if i am the only one reppin hydroguru, why didnt i get a pic on your site this time??????




:biggrin: :biggrin: 




p.s., you could just photoshop one of the others from other show coverage and photoshop the rest...... freedom hall, pro hopper stickers...... ETC.....


----------



## law (Nov 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CP_@Mar 3 2005, 12:07 AM
> *hey law, if i am the only one reppin hydroguru, why didnt i get a pic on your site this time??????
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> p.s., you could just photoshop one of the others from other show coverage and photoshop the rest...... freedom hall, pro hopper stickers...... ETC.....
> [snapback]2801096[/snapback]​*



daaaaammit sorry dewd, i looked at those pix soo long that i was crosseyed ... i didnt mean to leave yours out... i might have to bump one of the pix... oh oh


----------



## CP (Aug 9, 2001)

oooohhhhh, i see. hey, got a razor blade? 







:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## law (Nov 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CP_@Mar 3 2005, 12:37 AM
> *oooohhhhh, i see. hey, got a razor blade?
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2801270[/snapback]​*



lol............... all fixed now


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by law_@Mar 2 2005, 09:34 PM
> *daaaaammit sorry dewd, i looked at those pix soo long that i was crosseyed ... i didnt mean to leave yours out... i might have to bump one of the pix... oh oh
> [snapback]2801241[/snapback]​*


do a bonus 40


----------



## CaptainNasty (Nov 28, 2001)

thanks for the pic on your site wayne! How much would a sticker be shipped. and do you take paypal?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CaptainNasty_@Mar 3 2005, 09:32 AM
> *thanks for the pic on your site wayne!  How much would a sticker be shipped.  and do you take paypal?
> [snapback]2802750[/snapback]​*


Second that, the pic of my truck looks killer on your site. Thanks!


----------



## qtip180 (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks Nutter for inviting ya boy out to the show my shouts go out to 614riders,, my boy gucci john thanks for not letting me go back to the hotel till like 6am and for getting that good ass pizza all those cool folks from majestics and the other clubs we got to chill with and no violence at all i left my gun at the hotel all weekend


----------



## qtip180 (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks Nutter for inviting ya boy out to the show my shouts go out to 614riders,, my boy gucci john thanks for not letting me go back to the hotel till like 6am and for getting that good ass pizza all those cool folks from majestics and the other clubs we got to chill with and no violence at all i left my gun at the hotel all weekend


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Sounds like everyone had a great time! Wish I was there. Congrats guys :thumbsup:


----------



## lowperformance2 (Sep 22, 2003)

try to find your car from this show at our web site www.lowperformance.com


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by qtip180_@Mar 3 2005, 05:42 PM
> *Thanks Nutter for inviting ya boy out to the show my shouts go out to 614riders,, my boy gucci john thanks for not letting me go back to the hotel till like 6am and for getting that good ass pizza  all those cool folks from majestics and the other clubs we got to chill with  and no violence at all i left my gun at the hotel all weekend
> [snapback]2804414[/snapback]​*


no problem you kno u with me at all the shows now.its going down we gonna fix the mali then we be on the block again.call me


----------



## law (Nov 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CaptainNasty_@Mar 3 2005, 11:32 AM
> *thanks for the pic on your site wayne!  How much would a sticker be shipped.  and do you take paypal?
> [snapback]2802750[/snapback]​*


well i dont have anymore. if you wanna have one made up down there and slap it on, that would be cool.  thanks man!


----------



## law (Nov 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Mar 3 2005, 10:32 AM
> *:biggrin:
> do a bonus 40
> [snapback]2802572[/snapback]​*


bonus 17 :biggrin:


----------



## law (Nov 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 3 2005, 03:55 PM
> *Second that, the pic of my truck looks killer on your site. Thanks!
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Matt, great job out there !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## CaptainNasty (Nov 28, 2001)

> _Originally posted by law_@Mar 4 2005, 07:41 PM
> *well i dont have anymore. if you wanna have one made up down there and slap it on, that would be cool.    thanks man!
> [snapback]2810050[/snapback]​*


cool, I will definatly do that then. thanks :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

SEND ME SOME STICKERS AND BOY SEE WHAT HAPPENS TO YOUR SITE :buttkick:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

OH HEY WATCH THE PAINT :biggrin:


----------



## law (Nov 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 5 2005, 02:23 AM
> *SEND ME SOME STICKERS AND BOY SEE WHAT HAPPENS TO YOUR SITE :buttkick:
> [snapback]2811274[/snapback]​*


See above post please...lol.


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 5 2005, 03:14 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...



someones been to burger king!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by law_@Mar 4 2005, 06:43 PM
> *Thanks Matt, great job out there !!! :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2810063[/snapback]​*


Thanks! I hope to keep getting higher and higher! I had a small problem with my rear clip being strong enough, I am fixing that now and will have it down in Panama City this coming weekend for the "Spring Fling" show.


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

another pic, thanks to GrimHrs. for the hook up


----------



## law (Nov 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CaptainNasty_@Mar 5 2005, 02:16 AM
> *cool, I will definatly do that then.  thanks :biggrin:
> [snapback]2811255[/snapback]​*



THANKS MAN !!!! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## GrimHrs (Jan 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Mar 6 2005, 01:13 AM
> *another pic, thanks to GrimHrs. for the hook up
> [snapback]2814537[/snapback]​*



it's all good man, those are two sexy as rides... just wish there wern't so many people in the way...


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Mar 5 2005, 11:13 PM
> *another pic, thanks to GrimHrs. for the hook up
> [snapback]2814537[/snapback]​*



now thats why i love this game for the love and for moments like those where you see your hard work and teamwork payoff.damm that looks so sweet someone needs to frame that for me and up it on there wall :biggrin:


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Mar 6 2005, 02:13 AM
> *another pic, thanks to GrimHrs. for the hook up
> [snapback]2814537[/snapback]​*


how come all the pics are of his car gettin up my shit eventually got up too now.but i dont have any pics of it


----------



## law (Nov 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 6 2005, 12:51 AM
> *Thanks! I hope to keep getting higher and higher! I had a small problem with my rear clip being strong enough, I am fixing that now and will have it down in Panama City this coming weekend for the "Spring Fling" show.
> [snapback]2814269[/snapback]​*


Cool..... so how did it do at the Panama City show? are you taking it to the Indy LRM show?


----------



## GrimHrs (Jan 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KandyKutty_@Mar 7 2005, 11:32 AM
> *how come all the pics are of his car gettin up my shit eventually got up too now.but i dont have any pics of it
> [snapback]2818930[/snapback]​*


All you had to do is ask homie.. I got luv for clean rides..... sorry all the peeps in the way but here's a few anyways....


----------



## law (Nov 13, 2002)

good stuff !


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Im loving it!


----------



## law (Nov 13, 2002)

GO RONNIE GO !!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

Those are some bad ass pics man there you go Ronnie we know your ride got up there is just the timing we took pics of the gold in the air and it was probably when your was coming down.can't wait for the rematch


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GrimHrs_@Mar 7 2005, 09:44 PM
> *All you had to do is ask homie.. I got luv for clean rides..... sorry all the peeps in the way but here's a few anyways....
> [snapback]2821061[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: thanks for the shots.is that on vid or regular pics.that might be the last time i hop the car for a while ya kno since i have no title any more,lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by law_@Mar 7 2005, 04:23 PM
> *Cool..... so how did it do at the Panama City show? are you taking it to the Indy LRM show?
> [snapback]2820187[/snapback]​*


Well that show is this coming weekend, sorry I mis typed that, It is ready to go thats for sure.... I will let you know how it does. I hope to make it in the LRM show in April.


----------



## GrimHrs (Jan 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KandyKutty_@Mar 8 2005, 10:39 AM
> *:biggrin: thanks for the shots.is that on vid or regular pics.that might be the last time i hop the car for a while ya kno since i have no title any more,lol
> [snapback]2823176[/snapback]​*


I barrowed a camera from my bosses at work cause I'm shopping around for a new one... checking out my options... this one happens to shoot 15+ frames per second.... and yes it does shoot video too... I think I'm in love with it... gonna check out another one for Indy LowRider.. and make my decision then.. 


did i post this one yet????


----------



## GrimHrs (Jan 15, 2005)

for all those who make it... I will have better pics of Indy Lowrider... so make sure your rides are on point....


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

ttt for homie


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

just ttt for my cousin he is going to see it tommorrow


----------



## rollmodel (Nov 30, 2004)

Carl Casper Pics posted on www.gaugemagazine.com


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rollmodel_@May 1 2005, 09:10 AM
> *Carl Casper Pics posted on  www.gaugemagazine.com
> [snapback]3079697[/snapback]​*


  thanks


----------



## rollmodel (Nov 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 1 2005, 09:25 AM
> *  thanks
> [snapback]3079725[/snapback]​*



What shows are you guys coming to down this way or Louisville.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rollmodel_@May 1 2005, 08:59 PM
> *What shows are you guys coming to down this way or Louisville.
> [snapback]3082009[/snapback]​*


GIVES US SOME DATES AND WE WILL TRY TO BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

Is anybody going next year 06'................... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## HiLow63 (Feb 2, 2002)

I will be there in 06


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HiLow63_@Nov 4 2005, 10:22 PM~4141207
> *I will be there in 06
> *


Are you going to be hopping??????? :biggrin:


----------



## HiLow63 (Feb 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Nov 5 2005, 10:48 AM~4142781
> *Are you going to be hopping??????? :biggrin:
> *



I wish! Im still putting my wagon together. I will be in the pit again though.


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

TTT


----------



## rollmodel (Nov 30, 2004)

We'll be there!


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

we will be there for support and the party but not competing


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

TTT


----------

